# Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell







*Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln?
Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt​*
Meinung und Frage

*Immer wieder kommen in der Diskussion, wie sich Angler verhalten sollen, Begriffe auf wie "gute fachliche Praxis" oder "Waidgerechtigkeit". 
Lassen sich solche Begriffe aus anderen Bereichen - Landwirtschaft, Jagd - so einfach aufs Angeln "ummünzen"? 
Dazu nachfolgend Meinung wie Frage  *

Waidgerecht ist im anglerischen Bereich im Gegensatz zur Jagd (leider??) nicht traditionsgemäß festgehalten. 

Als es noch nicht um schützen, nachhaltig und so nen Kram ging, war das schon "Einsatzgebiet" von Angel/Fischerei-Verbänden. 
Die sich gegenüber Jägern eh schon immer als "arme Verwandschaft" fühlten, und die deswegen immer wieder versuchten, auch so ein moralisch/ethisches Regelwerk fürs Angeln aufzustellen.
Um mit Jägern gleichziehen zu  können und auch so "respektiert" zu werden - und auch um andere (nicht vereins/verbandszugehörige) auszugrenzen.

Wobei damals schon der Unterschied vernachlässigt wurde (bzw. nicht so bekant war oder bedacht wurde oder es noch keine Rolle spielte in der öffentlichen Diskussion), dass es sich bei warmblütigem Wild und Wildgeflügel mit entsprechenden Hirnregionen um ganz anders wahrnehmungsfähige Tiere handelt, als bei den niedrig entwickelten Fischen, denen die dazu  notwendigen Hirnregionen ja schon fehlen.

Neben dem Gedanken der "Fairneß und Achtung gegenüber der Kreatur" spielte schon früh auch die Jagd (fast nur Adlige) eine Rolle mit als lustvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung, "Ernährung" übernahmen damals auch eher schon Berufsjäger und Knechte. 
Wenngleich man natürlich nix verkommen liess, was bei Lustjagden erlegt wurde und das gemeinsame verzehren da schon Teil der adligen "Belustigung" war..

Nicht nur der Begriff hohe und niedere Jagd kommt aus der Zeit, Waidgerechtigkeit ebenso. Und die Waidgerechtigkeit gerade auch um das Jagen nicht zu einfach zu machen, als Lustgewinn bei der Auseinandersetzung mit der Natur.

Mit einer solchen Historie eines schon früh festgelegten Regelwerkes kann Angeln natürlich nicht dienen.

Isaac Walton war wohl der erste, der mit darüber filosofierte, ohne aber vorzuschreiben als Regelwerk, sondern das für sich selber zu überdenken..

*Weder "gute fachliche Praxis" noch "Waidgerechtigkeit" werden allgemeine Anerkennung im Bereich der Angler finden können*, wenn da wieder z. B. von oben herunter von Funktionären der Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, ohne Ahnung von Praxis und Basis, aus aktuellen Erwägungen heraus Punkte und Regeln postuliert werden, die dann für ALLE Angler gelten sollen.

Die dann aber wiederum eher nichts mit der Eigenwahrnehmung der Angler in der Gesamtheit zu tun haben, noch mit dem praktischen Angeln vor Ort.

Oder Regeln, die dann wieder einzelne oder Gruppierungen ausschliessen (in D würd ich wetten, dass Wettangeln nicht waidgerecht sein soll oder nicht guter fachlicher Praxis entspricht, während das weltweit anerkannt ist - nur als Beispiel. LiveBait/lebender Köfi als anders Beispiel), um sich anderen Gruppen (Schützer und Co) anbiedern zu können..

Ob waidgerecht oder gute fachliche Praxis:
*Sind für mich Alibisdiskussionen*, um nicht den Kampf annehmen zu müssen:
_Nämlich *angeln*, jagen und andere traditionelle Formen der Naturnutzung auf Grund von Tradition, Kultur, wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung und ökologischem Einfluss sowie den sozialen Vorteilen als zu förderndes und schützendes, menschliches Recht in Gesetzen, Politik, Behörden, Medien und Öffentlichkeit zu etablieren.._

Und wie sieht das die geneigte Leserschaft?

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Drauf gekommen bin ich, um das auch darzustellen, durch das Thema um die "gute fachliche Praxis":
https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=334642


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Falls man darüber diskutieren mag, können Waidgerechtigkeit und gute fachliche Angelpraxis selbstverständlich eine Alibifunktion beim Etablieren haben. Das setzt aber voraus, daß man argumentativ sonst nichts in die Waagschale werfen will oder kann.
> 
> Diskutiert man beim Jagen oder Angeln hingegen über ein auch kulturell gewachsenes und durch Qualifikation erworbenes Grundrecht, das sowieso waidgerecht, bzw. mit guter fachlicher Praxis ausgeübt wird, eben weil es unter dem Aspekt der Waidgerechtigkeit und der fachlichen Angelpraxis erlernt und anschließend das Erlernte auch geprüft wurde, entfällt die Alibifunktion komplett.



Den Begriff Grundrecht habe ich nicht umsonst vermieden, da der hier fehl geht in meine Augen (Grundrecht wie Menschenwürde etc., das ist für Angeln doch etwas hoch gehängt)...

Und schon hier "Qualifikation" einzubringen geht für mich fehl, ich brauch auch keine Qualifikation um Menschenrechte/würde zu erhalten.

Und "waidgerecht" lernt man nicht durch "Qualifikation", sondern ausschliesslich in der tätigen Praxis (wo sich das auch in der Jagd in der Praxis oft deutlich vom öffentlich postulierten abhebt).


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



			
				Fruehling schrieb:
			
		

> Das Rüstzeug für Waidgerechtigkeit und fachlich gute Angelpraxis lernt man nicht in Kursen und legt darüber keine Prüfung ab? Also hier in NRW schon. Das dann in der Praxis zu verfeinern und zu perfektionieren steht ja auf einem anderen Blatt.


Träum weiter...
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335

Was willste lernen, wenn das nicht mal definiert ist bis dato mit Waidgerechtigkeit und fachlicher Praxis beim Angeln?

Du lernst das, was ein Kursleiter im Rahmen Verbands/Prüfungsvorgaben (je nach BL) von einer nicht definierten Sache hält, mehr nicht...


----------



## Fruehling (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Träum weiter...
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335



Ne, mach Du mit deiner per se defätistischen Herangehensweise ohne mich in diesem Thread weiter.


----------



## Bobster (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ach wie schön,
 heute morgen gibt's "Waidgerechtigkeit" ...interessant :q

 Ich geh dann doch lieber angeln...#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Ne, mach Du mit deiner per se defätistischen Herangehensweise ohne mich in diesem Thread weiter.



Kein Problem - was bringste auch so (in meinen Augen) Unfug ein wie "Qualifikation" bei "Waidgerechtigkeit"..

Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln kann mangels Definition nur ne innere Haltung sein.

Die lehrt und lernt man nicht, die hat man oder nicht...

Und spielt für die Diskussion eh keine Rolle (wie auch weltweit fast nirgends)..

Einen Vorteil der ansonsten für mich sinnfreien Prüfung bleibt aber:
Man kanns den Schützern um die Ohren hauen, dass (fast alle in Deutschland angelnden) Angler geprüft sind, während den Schützern als Kompetenznachweis die Spendenquittung reicht...

Mit der hier diskutierten Waidgerechtigkeit hab aber irgendne Prüfung rein gar nix zu tun (guck mal am Vereinsweiher das tätige Verhalten mancher geprüfter Angler ....)



> Ich geh dann doch lieber angeln



Du hasts schön - ich muss arbeiten ;-((((


----------



## ronram (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Kolja hat ja im Thread zur guten fachlichen Praxis angemerkt, dass die Waidgerechtigkeit ein guter alter deutscher Begriff sei...

Thomas hat dann angemerkt, dass die Waidgerechtigkeit als Begriff im anglerischen Bereich nicht derart verankert sei, wie bei der Jagd.

Ich würde beiden zustimmen...

Waidgerechtigkeit als Begriff sehe ich weniger als Bedrohung für meine Art und Weise der Ausübung der Angelei an als die "gute fachliche Praxis".
Festnageln lassen möchte ich mich aber auch hier nicht.

Ich würde da gerne ein Beispiel bringen:
Das Angeln mit Drillingshaken ist (in NRW) erlaubt. Grundsätzlich erlaubt.
Welche Fische ich mit dem Drilling erwischen will steht mir grundsätzlich frei. Der Angelhaken ist ein durch das LFischG explizit erlaubtes Mittel.
Aber...und jetzt kommt das große "Aber". Und ich möchte das an der Stelle auch gar nicht moralisch diskutieren.
Nicht wenige Fischereiberechtigte geben Erlaubnisscheine aus, die ganz eindeutig das Beangeln von Friedfischen mit Drillingshaken untersagen. Weil das der herkömmlichen Meinung nach nicht waidgerecht sei.
Wie gesagt: Von mir kommt keinerlei moralische Wertung.
Ganz nüchtern betrachtet wird hier die Waidgerechtigkeit, die ersteinmal "soft law" darstellt in knallhartes, rechtlich bindendes Fischereirecht umgesetzt.

So weit so gut. Jeder Fischereiberechtigte kann ja an seinem Wasser auch seine Regeln aufstellen. 
Und jetzt kommt meine persönliche Meinung:
Der Begriff der Waidgerechtigkeit liegt deutlich näher an "Fairness" und "normaler Umgang" als es die gute fachliche Praxis jemals kann.
Waidgerechtigkeit ist keine Schwarz-Weiß-Angelegenheit.

Schonhaken am Salmonidengewässer sind waidgerecht, wenn ich der Fischereiberechtigte bin und das so sehe.
Schonhaken am Salmonidengewässer sind gute fachliche Praxis, wenn ich der Fischereiberechtigte bin und meine Ansichten anderen überbügeln will.
Im ersten Fall halte ich Schonhaken für fair. Im zweiten Fall halte ich alles andere als Schonhaken für schlecht.

Sind Drillinge für Friedfische vom Fischereiberechtigten erlaubt und ich verwende sie dann entsprechend, dann ist das entweder
a) nicht unbedingt fair, aber ich darf es...also können sich alle das Maul zerreißen, aber mich mal kreuzweise
oder
b) ein Wandern auf den schlechten, dunklen Pfaden und wird in naher Zukunft verboten, denn man will ja schließlich die gute fachliche Praxis.


Unsere Nachbarn im Nordwesten haben das meiner Meinung nach gut gelöst.
Da bekommt man ein kleines Büchlein, wo drin steht, was man darf, was man nicht darf...und dann der Hinweis, dass man Fische, die entnommen werden, möglichst schnell tötet und Fische, die man nicht entnehmen möchte möglichst schonend zurücksetzt.
Neben den Vorschriften findet man da also den Hinweis auf den gesunden Menschenverstand. 
Reicht eigentlich aus....



Und was ich persönlich für mich selbst als waidgerecht empfinde ist die Behandlung des Fisches, die ich aufgrund meiner Erziehung und gesellschaftlichen Prägung als richtig erachte.
Und da steckt ganz viel freie (weil meine eigene) Meinung drin.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

schön differenziert. 

Und den letzten Absatz find ich richtig geil!


----------



## Andal (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ich frage mich, warum man sich ob einer doch recht eindeutigen Definition des Begriffes in winterlochfüllender Manier an den Kragen gehen muss?


"Waidgerechtigkeit oder Weidgerechtigkeit nennt man Verhaltensnormen, die einen Ehrenkodex für Jäger oder Angler darstellen sollen, aber auch rechtliche Bedeutung haben.

Die Waidgerechtigkeit umfasst die Hege des Wildes und der Fischbestände und den Verzicht auf bestimmte, als grausam geltende Jagd- und Angelmethoden. Diese Regeln sind nicht starr fixiert, sondern befinden sich in stetiger Weiterentwicklung. Heute wird in der Weidgerechtigkeit ein Vorläufer des modernen Tierschutzgedankens gesehen. ..."

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waidgerechtigkeit


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Waidgerecht ist definiert 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Waidgerechtigkeit

mMn mit gesundem Menschenverstand und Achtung vor dem Tier (egal welches) handelt man schon Waidgerecht. Was bei irgendwelchen Prüfungen/Kursen da gelernt wird ist meist eh nur ein Wiedergeben von fraglichen Gummiparagraphen die meist von irgendwelchen Theoretikern entworfen wurden und dann noch durch öffentlichen Meinungen bzw. Einwänden nochmals verbogen wurden. 

Als mein Patenonkel mich vor ca. 50 Jahren das erste mal zum Angeln und zur Jagd mitnahm hat er mir diese Achtung beigebracht (danach auch immer wieder) und danach handle ich zum Grossteil heute noch. Warum nur zum Grossteil: eigene Erfahrung und neue Erkenntnisse. Aber von den "Alten" kann man sehr viel lernen!!!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

@Andal
gleichzeitig


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

äääh sorry, wo ist in welchen Gesetz die Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln definiert, in welcher Verordnung festgelegt, was waidgerecht beim Angeln ist und was nicht? ?

Bitte Gesetz und § nennen.

Denn das ist maßgeblich, nicht Wikipediaeinträge..

Danke



> Was bei irgendwelchen Prüfungen/Kursen da gelernt wird ist meist eh nur ein Wiedergeben von fraglichen Gummiparagraphen die meist von irgendwelchen Theoretikern entworfen wurden und dann noch durch öffentlichen Meinungen bzw. Einwänden nochmals verbogen wurden.


Mein Reden ...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bjagdg/__1.html

https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/bjagdg/index.html


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

bzw. 
https://www.jagdverband.de/content/waidgerechtigkeit


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ich fragte nach Waidgerecht beim Angeln.

Und definiert sind sie da im Jagdgesetz auch nicht für die Jagd, nur genannt. Was das aber genau sein soll, wird nicht be/geschrieben..

Da das aber alles für Jagd gilt, es hier um Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln geht, sind Jagdgesetze eh irrelevant.

Und Verbandsgeschreibsel wie im letzten Link ist auch nicht rechtlich relevant .

Und genau da versagt ja der DAFV wieder einmal mehr, der nicht mal das hin bekommt, gute fachliche Praxis (auch nicht den Begriff waidgerecht) für Angler zu definieren und zu veröffentlichen und das auf Nachfrage zugeben musste (so bin ich ja drauf gekommen mit dem Thread hier):


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Der Begriff ist nirgens klar definiert. Daher hielt ich es für erforderlich, den DAFV um nähere Konkretisierung, des von ihnen verwendeten Begriffs zu folgenden Gesichtspunkten vorzunehmen:
> 
> _Wie verhält sich die „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“ zu folgenden Streitthemen?
> 
> ...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich fragte nach Waidgerecht beim Angeln.
> 
> Und definiert sind sie da im Jagdgesetz auch nicht, nur genannt. Was das aber sein soll, wird nicht be/geschrieben..
> 
> Da das aber für Jagd gilt, es hier um Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln geht, sind Jagdgesetze eh irrelevant.



Ist Angeln nicht auch Jagen?
Wo ist der Unterschied?
Überbegriff ist doch Waidgerechtigkeit?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Dann würde Angeln unter Jagdrecht fallen und nicht unter Fischereirecht, nein, es ist NICHT das Gleiche - rechtlich schon zweimal nicht.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ist aber beides in der Jagdbehörde integriert auch wenns zweierlei Gesetze sind


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

In welcher "Jagdbehörde" ist in D Fischerei drin??

Im Gegensatz zur Jagd (Bundesgesetz, gibts bei Fischerei/Angeln nicht) ist Fischerei REINE Ländersache und komplett anders organisiert verwaltungstechnisch.

Nochmal:
Rechtlich wie verwaltungstechnisch sind Jagd und Angeln/Fischerei einfach 2 komplett unterschiedliche Paar Stiefel.


----------



## smithie (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> äääh sorry, wo ist in welchen Gesetz die Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln definiert, in welcher Verordnung festgelegt, was waidgerecht beim Angeln ist und was nicht? ?
> 
> Bitte Gesetz und § nennen.
> 
> Denn das ist maßgeblich, nicht Wikipediaeinträge..


Nicht alles muss in einem Gesetz oder in einer Ausführungsverordnung stehen. 

Es wäre mal interessant, ob es dazu Urteile gibt, wie das gesehen wird (Kolja?).

Abgesehen davon wird man in Bezug auf Waidgerechtigkeit mit gesundem Menschenverstand ausreichend weit kommen (können)...


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



smithie schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon wird man in Bezug auf Waidgerechtigkeit* mit gesundem Menschenverstand ausreichend weit kommen* (können)...



volle Zustimmung (und wie gesagt, ich seh keinen Fehler drin, wenn sich da Gesetzgeber und Verbanditen gar nicht erst einmischen würden)...´
Siehe:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob waidgerecht oder gute fachliche Praxis:
> *Sind für mich Alibisdiskussionen*, um nicht den Kampf annehmen zu müssen:
> _Nämlich *angeln*, jagen und andere traditionelle Formen der Naturnutzung auf Grund von Tradition, Kultur, wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung und ökologischem Einfluss sowie den sozialen Vorteilen als zu förderndes und schützendes, menschliches Recht in Gesetzen, Politik, Behörden, Medien und Öffentlichkeit zu etablieren.._



Seit wann hat aber "gesunder Menschenverstand" rechtliche Relevanz?

Auch wenn ich jetzt vielleicht Juristen auf die Zehen trete:
Fängt Juristerei nicht erst an, wo gesunder Menschenverstand aufhört??


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> In welcher "Jagdbehörde" ist in D Fischerei drin??



als Beispiel 
https://www.kreis-freising.de/buerg...echt-untere-jagdbehoerde.html?L=05050'A=0'A=0

Unterschiedliche Stiefel? Ja leider


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



smithie schrieb:


> Nicht alles muss in einem Gesetz oder in einer Ausführungsverordnung stehen.
> 
> Es wäre mal interessant, ob es dazu Urteile gibt, wie das gesehen wird (Kolja?).
> 
> Abgesehen davon wird man in Bezug auf Waidgerechtigkeit mit gesundem Menschenverstand ausreichend weit kommen (können)...


Genau was ich geschrieben hab#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> als Beispiel
> https://www.kreis-freising.de/buerg...echt-untere-jagdbehoerde.html?L=05050'A=0'A=0
> 
> Unterschiedliche Stiefel? Ja leider




ok , erwischt, gibt also Behörden, wo es zusammen drin ist ;-) 
#6#6#6


Dennoch bleibt es rechtlich 2 Paar Stiefel (Jagd- und Fischereigesetze) und hat da nix miteinander zu tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Mit stinkt zwar schon der Begriff "Waidgerechtigkeit" beim Angeln (siehe Eingangsartikel warum), wenn man aber mit "waidgerecht" beim Angeln kommen will, würde ich das eher als "Respekt vor der Kreatur" sehen oder betiteln wollen.

Was für mich persönlich wäre, im Rahmen normaler Ausübung des Angelns Fische nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen vernünftig zu behandeln.

Dazu gehören Erinnerungsfotos auch von zurückgesetzten Fischen, die in einem verträglichen Zeitrahmen gemacht wurden für mich genauso dazu, wie zählen, wiegen oder messen von Fischen (>> Bereich Wertungsangeln, da werden schon viele aufheulen)...

Wie schwierig es da wird, eine allgemeine Definition zu bringen, der sich alle Angler bzw. ein übergroßer Teil anschliessen würde, sieht man vielleicht schon an den 2 Punkten..

Daher sehe ich das Waidgerechtigkeitsgedönse beim Angeln eben nur als Alibi:


> *Sind für mich Alibisdiskussionen*, um nicht den Kampf annehmen zu müssen



Dass das viele anders sehen ist mir klar.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Hab das hier noch gefunden (letzer Absatz)
https://www.planet-wissen.de/gesellschaft/sport/angeln/index.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Auch da schon wieder richtig viel Unfug (Fisch töten ist Fisch nicht leiden lassen, Setzkescher (frisch halten etc.) wäre demnach nicht möglich, dazu Fische nicht mit Taucherbrille suchen (schon mal was von Echolot gehört))..

Hatte damals vor Jahren die dazu gehörende Sendung gesehen (mit  baden-württembergischen Verbandlern drin - sagt alles). 

War unerträgliche VDSF-Kaxxx..

Und dass Angeln was  mit Waidgerechtigkeit (wie bei der Jagd) zu tun habe, wurde auch da nur von den Verbandlern eingebracht und wird jetzt weiter nicht so ganz richtig dargestellt.

Nach der Sendung war mir für mich klar, dass da nicht sonderlich tief recherchiert wird und das "Wissen" in "Planet Wissen" mit Vorsicht genossen werden sollte..


Und auch diese Veröffentlichung hat keinerlei Relevanz oder Bindung, weder rechtlich noch sonstwie, für den Begriff der Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln..


----------



## Franz_16 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Spannend wirds wenn Waidgerechtigkeit Einzug in Gesetze und Verordnungen hält - spätestens dann ist es doof, wenn das nicht sauber definiert ist. 

Dazu einfach mal ein ganz konkretes Beispiel:

In einem der Vorbereitungslehrgänge die ich abgehalten habe, bin ich mal in einen Konflikt geraten. 

Ich wurde gefragt was man mit einem maßigen, außerhalb der Schonzeit gefangenen Fisch macht, wenn man ihn versehentlich gerissen hat. 

Korekktes Verhalten im Rahmen der Prüfung in Bayern ist: Auf die Rübe! 

Der Teilnehmer hat völlig zurecht dann nachgefragt, wie sich das mit dem Grundsatz der Waidgerechtigkeit verträgt. 

Und schon hat man den Konflikt. 

Für mich persönlich ist das freilassen von Fischen die man nicht regulär gefangen hat ein ganz wesentlicher Bestandteil von "Waidgerechtigkeit". 
Für den Gesetzgeber nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Gutes Beispiel, Franz!


Franz_16 schrieb:


> Spannend wirds wenn Waidgerechtigkeit Einzug in Gesetze und Verordnungen hält - spätestens dann ist es doof, wenn das nicht sauber definiert ist.
> 
> Dazu einfach mal ein ganz konkretes Beispiel:
> 
> ...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch da schon wieder richtig viel Unfug (Fisch töten ist Fisch nicht leiden lassen, Setzkescher (frisch halten etc.) wäre demnach nicht möglich, dazu Fische nicht mit Taucherbrille suchen (schon mal was von Echolot gehört))..
> 
> Hatte damals vor Jahren die dazu gehörende Sendung gesehen (mit  baden-württembergischen Verbandlern drin - sagt alles).
> 
> ...



War auch nur als beispiel zwecks waidgerecht gedacht


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Einer Trennung der Frage nach Waidgerechtigkeit (mit „a“, damit Thomas  keinen Augenkrebs bekommt) und „der guten fachlichen Praxis der Angelfischerei“ ist nicht sinnvoll. Beides meint das Selbe. An dem Ausgangsbeitrag von Thomas teile ich so gut wie nichts. Und da man das alles nicht einfach so stehen lassen kann, kommt jetzt ein ziemliches Brett. Um dies besser darzustellen gehe ich mal Stückweise darauf ein. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Waidgerecht ist im anglerischen Bereich im Gegensatz zur Jagd (leider??) nicht traditionsgemäß festgehalten.


Dies ist nicht richtig. Isaac Walton oder im deutschsprachigen Raum Franz Menzenbach zeigen mit ihren Büchern, dass die Waidgerechtigkeit schon immer ein Thema der Sportfischerei war. Das Thema der Waidgerechtigkeit ist nahezu zwangsläufig mit dem Aufkommen der Freizeitjagd und dem Sportfischen verbunden. Die Zwangläufigkeit liegt darin, dass der Mensch dazu veranlagt ist moralisch zu handeln, bzw. sein Handeln moralisch zu reflektieren. In dem Moment, wo sich das Tier vom Objekt der reinen  Nahrungsquelle ganz oder teilweise zum Objekt menschlicher Lust wandelt, stellt sich die Frage nach der moralischen Rechtfertigung.  Mir ist klar, dass Thomas dies nicht sehen will, den Thomas will im Prinzip das der Angler gar keinen Regeln unterliegt und machen kann, was er will. Diese amoralische Haltung läuft aber nun mal der Natur des Menschen zuwider. Denn der Mensch strebt nach einem Sinn in seinem Handeln.  Als philosophisch veranlagter Mensch stellen sich mir bei der von Thomas vertretenen Position alle Nackenhaare auf.
In der Geschichte gab es einige Herrscher, die Jagdgesellschaften in der Weise veranstalteten, dass Hirche in einem Pferch eingesperrt wurde. Die adligen Gäste schossen dann auf die Herde, die sich kaum noch bewegen konnte. Schoss man daneben, traf man ein anderes Tier. Schon damals wurde ein solches Gemetzel als dekadent betrachtet, weil es keiner Jagdbefähigung bedarf, Tier auf diese Weise zu töten. Dies ist u.a. ein Grund dafür, dass bei vielen Anglern kommerzielle Forellenanlagen in einem schlechten Ruf stehen, auch wenn der Vergleich nicht zutreffend ist. 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als es noch nicht um schützen, nachhaltig und so nen Kram ging, war das schon "Einsatzgebiet" von Angel/Fischerei-Verbänden.


Auch das ist falsch. Die Waidgerechtigkeit war schon immer der Vorläufer eines Tierschutzes im Wege einer freiwilligen Selbstverpflichtung.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die sich gegenüber Jägern eh schon immer als "arme Verwandschaft" fühlten, und die deswegen immer wieder versuchten, auch so ein moralisch/ethisches Regelwerk fürs Angeln aufzustellen.


Unsinn! Das kann man nicht anders sagen. Mit dem Aufkommen der Freizeitfischerei oder, wie es eigentlich heißt mit der Sportfischerei (im aktuellen „Am Haken“ ist ein Artikel zu diesem Thema von mir erschienen) wurde diese Disziplin als eine Kunstform angesehen. Dies gilt vor allem für das Fischen mit der Fliege. Auch dies liegt in der Natur der Sache und hängt mit der „Moral“ des Ganzen zusammen. Wenn Angeln nicht mehr vordringlich dem Nahrungserwerb dient, bedarf es einer alternativen moralischen Rechtfertigung, die man in der Ästhetik und Kunstform gefunden hat. Dies finden wir auch heute noch wieder. Denn welchen Grund sollte es sonst haben, dass gerade sehr gute Angler nicht mehr auf Masse fangen, sondern den Sinn ihres Tuns gerade darin sehen ganz bestimmte, besonders große Exemplare zu fangen!


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Um mit Jägern gleichziehen zu  können und auch so "respektiert" zu werden - und auch um andere (nicht vereins/verbandszugehörige) auszugrenzen.


Unsinn! Angeln ist Angeln und die Jagd ist die Jagd. Den Respekt kann man auch nicht dadurch erlangen, dass man sich einem Kodex verschreibt. Umgekehrt wird ein Schuh daraus. Der Respekt vor dem Tier gebiert den Kodex der Waidgerechtigkeit.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wobei damals schon der Unterschied vernachlässigt wurde (bzw. nicht so bekant war oder bedacht wurde oder es noch keine Rolle spielte in der öffentlichen Diskussion), dass es sich bei warmblütigem Wild und Wildgeflügel mit entsprechenden Hirnregionen um ganz anders wahrnehmungsfähige Tiere handelt, als bei den niedrig entwickelten Fischen, denen die dazu  notwendigen Hirnregionen ja schon fehlen.


Jetzt rollen sich mir die Fußnägel auf. Zu der Zeit, als das Angeln als Freizeitbeschäftigung entdeckt wurde (und auch hier dürfte dies durch den Adel erfolgt sein) hat man sich über ein mögliches Schmerzempfinden des Tieres, gleich ob Warmblüter oder wechselwarm, überhaupt keinen Kopf gemacht. Das spielte damals keine Rolle.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Neben dem Gedanken der "Fairneß und Achtung gegenüber der Kreatur" spielte schon früh auch die Jagd (fast nur Adlige) eine Rolle mit als lustvolle Freizeitbeschäftigung, "Ernährung" übernahmen damals auch eher schon Berufsjäger und Knechte.


Und nichts anderes galt für das Angeln. Mir sind da Bilder von mittelalterlichen chinesischen Herrschern im Kopf, die angelten. Dies sicher nicht, weil sie auf den Fisch als Nahrung angewiesen waren.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenngleich man natürlich nix verkommen liess, was bei Lustjagden erlegt wurde und das gemeinsame verzehren da schon Teil der adligen "Belustigung" war.


 Natürlich nicht. Aber auch hier spielt die Moralvorstellung eine wichtige Rolle. In allen Kulturkreisen gilt es als Frevel Nahrungsmittel zu vergeuden. Auch dies ist im Menschen so angelegt, sofern er nicht im Überfluss lebt. Die Vorgehensweise, insbesondere von unseren Freunden den Karpfenangler, alles zurückzuwerfen ist ohne unsere Überflussgesellschaft nicht denkbar! Sie ist eine Folge des Überangebots von Nahrung. Dies ungeachtet der Tatsache, dass sie aufgrund der Fischarmut unserer Gewässer inzwischen auch ökologisch sinnvoll sein kann.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht nur der Begriff hohe und niedere Jagd kommt aus der Zeit, Waidgerechtigkeit ebenso. Und die Waidgerechtigkeit gerade auch um das Jagen nicht zu einfach zu machen, als Lustgewinn bei der Auseinandersetzung mit der Natur.


 Auch das ist nicht richtig. Die Begrifflichkeit stammt aus dem Feudalismus. Es war nur dem Herrscher erlaubt Hochwild zu jagen. Was zum Hoch- und was zum Niederwild zählte wurde vom Hochadel willkürlich festgelegt. (Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hohe_Jagd)


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Isaac Walton war wohl der erste, der mit darüber filosofierte, ohne aber vorzuschreiben als Regelwerk, sondern das für sich selber zu überdenken.


 Da bekomme ich jetzt mal Augenkrebs!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Weder "gute fachliche Praxis" noch "Waidgerechtigkeit" werden allgemeine Anerkennung im Bereich der Angler finden können*, wenn da wieder z. B. von oben herunter von Funktionären der Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, ohne Ahnung von Praxis und Basis, aus aktuellen Erwägungen heraus Punkte und Regeln postuliert werden, die dann für ALLE Angler gelten sollen.


Und auch das sehe ich anders. Es ist vielmehr so, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit bereits einen solchen Kodex verinnerlicht hat und danach handelt, auch wenn dieser inhaltlich leicht schwanken mag, so besteht im Kern doch Einigkeit. Auch wenn das Ergebnis dieser Einigkeit nicht im Sinne von Thomas sein dürfte. Danach wird z.B. ein totales c&r mehrheitlich abgelehnt, bestenfalls toleriert.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Oder Regeln, die dann wieder einzelne oder Gruppierungen ausschliessen (in D würd ich wetten, dass Wettangeln nicht waidgerecht sein soll oder nicht guter fachlicher Praxis entspricht, während das weltweit anerkannt ist - nur als Beispiel. LiveBait/lebender Köfi als anders Beispiel), um sich anderen Gruppen (Schützer und Co) anbiedern zu können.


Diese zwei Beispiele sind ein Resultat der hiesigen Echokammer. Es wäre für einige Zeit, die Augen zu öffnen und sich die Welt da draußen einmal anzusehen. Lebende Köderfische werden von der ganz überwiegenden Mehrheit der Angler aus moralischen Gründen abgelehnt. Zwar kommt dann gerne der Einwand, dass die ja alle verblendet sind, aber manchmal muss man einfach nur mal die Augen auf machen um an der Anzahl der entgegenkommenden Fahrzeuge festzustellen, dass man selber der Geisterfahrer ist. Was das Wettangeln angeht, so liegen hier gesetzliche Verbote vor. Die Frage ist damit vorläufig nicht von Bedeutung. Wenn es überhaupt mal wieder dazu kommt, dass Wettangeln flächendeckend erlaubt wird, dann sicher nur bei entsprechender Verwertung der Fische. Fische in einem Setzkescher zu Hältern, nur um sie später wieder frei zu lassen ist sinnfrei. Wer meint, es kämen die 60ger und 70ger Jahre im Wettangeln zurück, der ist ein Träumer. 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Sind für mich Alibisdiskussionen*, um nicht den Kampf annehmen zu müssen:
> _Nämlich *angeln*, jagen und andere traditionelle Formen der Naturnutzung auf Grund von Tradition, Kultur, wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung und ökologischem Einfluss sowie den sozialen Vorteilen als zu förderndes und schützendes, menschliches Recht in Gesetzen, Politik, Behörden, Medien und Öffentlichkeit zu etablieren.._


 Und genau dies ist es, was sich dahinter verbirgt, wenn man die Begriffe, gleich, ob nun „gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei“ oder „Waidgerechtigkeit“ mit Inhalten füllt. Dies ist der Kampf, um den es geht.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Fängt Juristerei nicht erst an, wo gesunder Menschenverstand aufhört??



Für Juristen geht es um Rechtmäßigkeit, für Normalbürger meist um Gerechtigkeit. Das ist nicht immer deckungsgleich.

Und auch bei Juristen ist der Dissens nicht gerade selten.



> Was für mich persönlich wäre, im Rahmen normaler Ausübung des Angelns Fische nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen vernünftig zu behandeln.



Das wird auch jeder individuell auslegen, ebenso wie die Begriffe "Waidgerechtigkeit" oder "gute fachliche Praxis".

Rechtsicherheit gäbe es nur, wenn im Vorfeld haarklein geregelt würde, was nun erlaubt oder verboten ist.

Aber das wird hier ja auch nicht gewünscht.

Muss man dann halt mit der Unsicherheit leben.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Spannend wirds wenn Waidgerechtigkeit Einzug in Gesetze und Verordnungen hält - spätestens dann ist es doof, wenn das nicht sauber definiert ist.
> 
> Dazu einfach mal ein ganz konkretes Beispiel:
> 
> ...



Hast du vollkommen Recht#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Und auch das sehe ich anders. Es ist vielmehr so, dass die überwiegende Mehrheit bereits einen solchen Kodex verinnerlicht hat und danach handelt, auch wenn dieser *inhaltlich leicht schwanken mag,* so besteht im Kern doch Einigkeit. Auch wenn das Ergebnis dieser Einigkeit nicht im Sinne von Thomas sein dürfte. Danach wird z.B. ein totales c&r mehrheitlich abgelehnt, bestenfalls toleriert.


Genau das würd ich nicht unterschreiben..

Sieh Dich mal an Gewässern um, wie viele motorgetriebene Posen zum Hechten unterwegs sind, was alles gewertet und gesetzkeschert wird etc und was alles zurückgesetzt..

Ich verstehe Deinen Ansatz durchaus.

Ich teile ihn nur nicht ansatzweise..


----------



## iGude (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ein tolles Thema,

meinen "Angelschein" habe ich ja erst seit kurzem. Dort in der Prüfung war ich sehr geschockt mit welchen Bierparolen vor dem Prüfungsraum die Angelzukunft schon laut rausposaunt wurde. Ich empfand das als abstoßend!


Jagdlich bin ich ja schon seit einigen Jahren mit meinem Andenfalken "Asterix" unterwegs. Die Prüfung damals (ich absolvierte eine kleine Jagdausbildung ohne Waffen) und keine Falknereignung, war deutlich anschpruchsvoller UND es wurde auch darauf geachtet ob man dem Prüfling überhaupt zutraut ob er von der Persönlichkeit dazu geeignet sei. Klar, man verbrachte auch wesentlich mehr Zeit miteinander.


Zum eigentlichen Thema. Waidgerecht bedeutet erstmals Verantwortung für anderes Leben zu übernehmen. Vollkommen Wurst ob es sich um ein Hase oder einen Fisch handelt.

Die Jägerschaft hier in der Eifel hätte mich natürlich immer sehr gerne dabei, weil "Asterix", die coole Falkensau  im Sekundentakt Hasen etc. aus der Wiese pflückt. So schnell kann kein Jäger nachladen und rennen, wie der Düsenjet da loslegt, wenn ich es ihm sage bzw. es zulasse.

Ich tue es aber nicht! Ganz einfach, weil es aus meiner Sicht nicht waidgerecht ist, weil mein Falke nunmal keinen jungen Hasen von einem alten Hasen unterscheidet, der funktioniert da eher digital, der kennt nur Hase da oder Hase nicht da.  Und wenn da ... pschhhhhoft ... tod.

Ich denke waidgerecht bedeutet da eben immer abzuwägen. 

Womit ich mich sehr quäle in meinem neuen Hobby ist die Art und Weise WIE mit dem Fisch umgegangen wird. 

Klar, man hat bedingten Einfluss darauf was am Haken landet. Auch muss und/oder kann man nicht alles verwerten, was da an den Haken geht. Aber das ordentliche ruhige UND verantwortungsvolle Landen der Tiere, das sollte schon mal der erste Anfang zum waidgerechten Angeln darstellen.

In vielen YouTube Videos sehe ich wie dann der Fisch, legere aus der Hüfte 4 Meter tief ins Wasser geworfen wird, zuvor der Haken vor der Kamera abgewurstelt wurde und davor zog man ihn ewig an der Schnur hoch. Wieso verwendet man da keinen Kescher? Und/oder schiebt seinen faulen Arsch runter ans Wasser?

Und genau das ist auch das Problem. Nichtangler sehen solche videos auch und fragen sich (vollkommen zu recht) was das mit verantwortungsvollem Umgang mit einem Tier zutun hat.


Waidgerecht bedeutet: Verantwortung gegenüber anderem Leben, abzuwägen und immer im Sinne des Tieres zu entscheiden wie ich mich in jeder Situation verhalte.

Also, wieso sollte es das nicht beim Fischen geben?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



iGude schrieb:


> Ein tolles Thema,


danke!

Soll ja zum denken und diskutieren anregen, um möglichst viele verschiedene Aspekte zusammen zu bringen..


----------



## fishhawk (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> In vielen YouTube Videos sehe ich wie dann der Fisch, legere aus der Hüfte 4 Meter tief ins Wasser geworfen wird, zuvor der Haken vor der Kamera abgewurstelt wurde und davor zog man ihn ewig an der Schnur hoch. Wieso verwendet man da keinen Kescher? Und/oder schiebt seinen faulen Arsch runter ans Wasser?



Weil es nicht konkret verboten ist oder weil es nicht sanktoniert wird?

Übrigens Falkner und Angler, da wird PETA aber heißlaufen.


----------



## iGude (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Weil es nicht konkret verboten ist oder weil es nicht sanktoniert wird?



Ich antwoete Dir besser ausführlicher.

Muss es denn Sanktioniert sein, oder gibt es noch einen Menschenverstand? In der Ausbildung fällst Du sofort durch, wenn Du keine sinnvolle Utensilien zum waidgerechten landen und töten der Fische hinlegst!

In der gEstzgebung ist es doch auch alles sehr gut beschrieben. Auch ist es sehr unmissverständlich formuliert. Im Grunde hätten wir keine C&R Themen, wenn man verantwortungsvoller damit umgehen würde und sich auch der Außenwirkung solcher "Videos" bewusster wäre. Dann sieht es nämlich eher nach sorgsamen zurücksetzen des Fisches aus. Aber sowas sehe ich sehr wenig! eben waidgerechter Umgang!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Genau das würd ich nicht unterschreiben..
> 
> Sieh Dich mal an Gewässern um, wie viele motorgetriebene Posen zum Hechten unterwegs sind, was alles gewertet und gesetzkeschert wird etc und was alles zurückgesetzt..
> 
> ...


Ich angle nun seit etwa 35 Jahren und habe noch nie eine motorgetriebene Pose gesehen. Offenbar haben wir da unterschiedliche Wahrnehmungen. Ich sehe an den Gewässern nur konservativ angelnde Angler. Du erhebst hingegen ständig den Ausnahmefall zu Regelfall. Genau darin liegt dein Fehler. Dieser Fehler ist allerdings typisch für Extremisten. Gerade die differenzierte Betrachtungsweise sollte uns aber von den VEGAZIS unterscheiden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich angle nun seit etwa 35 Jahren und habe noch nie eine motorgetriebene Pose gesehen.


Ernsthaft??
Dann musste aber entweder richtig blind sein, um nicht die vielen lebenden Köfis mitzubekommen, oder bewusst weggucken, ebenso die anderen  genannten Punkte...
:g:g:g


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Schwarze Schafe gibt es immer. Dies sind aber die Minderheit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

man kann sich vieles schönreden, das ist wahr...


----------



## fishhawk (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Muss es denn Sanktioniert sein, oder gibt es noch einen Menschenverstand?



Teils teils.

Muss es Radarkontrollen und Videofahrzeuge auf deutschen Autobahnen geben.

Leider hat sich in der Praxis meist erwiesen, dass es sich auf Dauer nicht bewährt, nur auf gesunden Menschenverstand und Einsicht zu setzen.

Oder glaubst Du, dass die Jungs in den Videos tatsächlich aus Unkenntnis und mangelnder Ausbildung so handeln?


----------



## iGude (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Es gibt motorgetriebene Posen? Ich erleide gleich wieder einen G.A.S Anfall.  

Sind die Appgesteuert? Akkulaufzeit? Reichweite?  

Muss keiner Antworten ...


----------



## iGude (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Oder glaubst Du, dass die Jungs in den Videos tatsächlich aus Unkenntnis und mangelnder Ausbildung so handeln?



Ja, Unkenntnis darüber, wie die Außenwirkung bei Nichtanglern ankommt.

Das denke ich schon.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Hallo,

ich kenne Angler, die bezeichnen sowas als "Dampferchen setzen".

Ist aber in den letzten Jahren bei uns schon deutlich seltener geworden.
Finde ich auch gut so.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



iGude schrieb:


> Ja, Unkenntnis darüber, wie die Außenwirkung bei Nichtanglern ankommt.
> 
> Das denke ich schon.



Und genau das ist das Hauptproblem, dass sich die wenigsten Gedanken darüber machen was danach kommt!!!#6#6#6
Der Gedankengang bei min 99% hört direkt da auf!


----------



## fishhawk (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Ja, Unkenntnis darüber, wie die Außenwirkung bei Nichtanglern ankommt.



Also wenn denen der Fisch *******gal ist, dann werden die deiner Meinung nach das dann wenigsten wegen der Außenwirkung lasssen?

Frommer Wunsch.

Dann schreib ihnen  entsprechende Kommentare in ihre Accounts und hoffe auf die gewünschte Reaktion.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Weil danach gefragt wurde: Jagd und Fischerei sind in Deutschland strikt getrennt. So gibt es das BJagdG aber viele LFischG. Auch von den Behörden wird getrennt. Dies kann ich allerdings nur für NRW so mit Sicherheit beschreiben. Es gibt die Fischereibehörde und es gibt die Jagdbehörde (davon auch getrennt gibt es dann noch die Wasserbehörde und die Forstbehörde sowie die Landschaftsbehörde). Diese sind in eine obere Behörde und eine untere Behörde aufgeteilt, wobei die obere Behörde beim Regierungspräsidenten und die untere Behörde bei den Landräten angesiedelt ist.

Der Menschenverstand ist auch in der Juristerei von Bedeutung. Der Jurist nennt dies gerne Parallelwertung in der Laiensphäre (Strafrecht) oder Anstandsgefühl aller billig und gerecht denkenden.

§ 16 TierSchG bestraft insbesondere zufügen von unnötigem Leid. Daher könnte m. E. durchaus ein unsachgemäßes Zurücksetzen zu einer Anzeige führen.


----------



## iGude (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Also wenn denen der Fisch *******gal ist, dann werden die deiner Meinung nach das dann wenigsten wegen der Außenwirkung lasssen?
> 
> Frommer Wunsch.
> 
> Dann schreib ihnen  entsprechende Kommentare in ihre Accounts und hoffe auf die gewünschte Reaktion.



Mir schleierhaft wie Du das so auslegen kannst/möchtest. Ich kann aber gerne darüber nochmals (sehr kurz) nachdenken. 

Das mit den Kommentaren kann man machen, und damit die ganzen Extremisten erst so richtig wachrütteln. Wäre eine Möglichkeit, eine nicht ganz so gute.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



iGude schrieb:


> Es gibt motorgetriebene Posen? Ich erleide gleich wieder einen G.A.S Anfall.
> 
> Sind die Appgesteuert? Akkulaufzeit? Reichweite?



Ich persönlich nutze die Teile von "Liv Ingbait", zum Hechtangeln bevorzugt die Modelle mit Astralleib.

Die kommen Kardialakkumulatoren zum Einsatz mit urst langer Laufzeit.


----------



## iGude (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> ...
> § 16 TierSchG bestraft insbesondere zufügen von unnötigem Leid. Daher könnte m. E. durchaus ein unsachgemäßes Zurücksetzen zu einer Anzeige führen.




genau so verstehe ich es auch, das TierSchG ist ja auch nicht so schwer verständlich geschrieben. Und um nun wieder die Kurve zum Titelthema hin zu bekommen. Entspricht es nicht dem TSchG ist es nicht waidgerecht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Angeln, jagen und andere traditionelle Formen der Naturnutzung auf Grund von Tradition, Kultur, wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung und ökologischem Einfluss sowie den sozialen Vorteilen als zu förderndes und schützendes, menschliches Recht in Gesetzen, Politik, Behörden, Medien und Öffentlichkeit zu etablieren, das wär mir lieber als das ganze "Schützer/Gerechtigkeitsgedönse" mit immer mehr Regelung und Regularien komplett an jeder gelebten Praxis vorbei, zum einschmeicheln bei Schützern und sich selber Sand in die Augen streuen ... .. ..

Aber wenn jemand meint, mit "Waidgerechtigkeit" oder "guter, fachlicher Praxis" tatsächlich Anglerfeinde in Gesellschaft, Behörden, bei Gesetzgebern und in Medien zu überzeugen - dann nur zu...

Ich prophezeie hartes aufwachen...


----------



## fishhawk (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Das mit den Kommentaren kann man machen, und damit die ganzen Extremisten erst so richtig wachrütteln. Wäre eine Möglichkeit, eine nicht ganz so gute.



Dann mach Dir mal Gedanken, wie du diese Jungs alternativ "bekehren" könntest. Also ohne Sanktionen , Kommentare o.ä. .

Dass die PETA-Suchalgorithmen noch nicht so weit sind, das auch noch zu erfassen, macht die Situation aber nicht besser.

Deiner Grundeinstellung stehe ich allerdings sehr positiv gegenüber.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln, jagen und andere traditionelle Formen der Naturnutzung auf Grund von Tradition, Kultur, wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung und ökologischem Einfluss sowie den sozialen Vorteilen als zu förderndes und schützendes, menschliches Recht in Gesetzen, Politik, Behörden, Medien und Öffentlichkeit zu etablieren, das wär mir lieber als das ganze "Schützer/Gerechtigkeitsgedönse" mit immer mehr Regelung und Regularien komplett an jeder gelebten Praxis vorbei, zum einschmeicheln bei Schützern und sich selber Sand in die Augen streuen ... .. ..
> 
> Aber wenn jemand meint, mit "Waidgerechtigkeit" oder "guter, fachlicher Praxis" tatsächlich Anglerfeinde in Gesellschaft, Behörden, bei Gesetzgebern und in Medien zu überzeugen - dann nur zu...
> 
> Ich prophezeie hartes aufwachen...



Diese Personen überzeugen wird sehr schwer werden, andere die bisher neutral sind zu überzeugen bzw. auf die Seite der Angle zu ziehen denke ich ja. Vieleicht hats da ja dann auch genügend Richter, Anwälte, Presse, Sonstige dabei die bei dem Thema mehr und schneller etwas erreichen können.


----------



## fishhawk (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Entspricht es nicht dem TSchG ist es nicht waidgerecht.



Da machst Du aber ein großes Fass auf.

Denn Angeln wird im TSchG überhaupt nicht erwähnt, also hätten wir nur noch Einzelfallentscheidungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Diese Personen überzeugen wird sehr schwer werden, andere die bisher neutral sind zu überzeugen bzw. auf die Seite der Angle zu ziehen denke ich ja. Vieleicht hats da ja dann auch genügend Richter, Anwälte, Presse, Sonstige dabei die bei dem Thema mehr und schneller etwas erreichen können.



Es sind nur um 15 -knappe 20 % der Gesamtbevölkerung (wenn man den hochgerechneten Arlinghausenzahlen glaubt), die klare Angelgegner sind.

Dafür haben die ganz schön viel erreicht - mit vor denen kuschen wirds nicht besser..

Waidgerechtigkeit ist denen auch latte - die wollen Angeln weg, egal wie "waidgerecht" es dargestellt wird von nicht kämpfen wollenen Verbandlern.....

Und die, welche Angeln gut finden, finden es so oder so gut, die, die neutral sind, denen ists auch wurscht - sonst wären sie nicht neutral..

These:
Mit wie eine Monstranz vor sich her getragener (theoretischer) "Waidgerechtigkeit" kannste Schwanz einziehen lernen, aber nicht kämpfen und Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

@Thomas9904
Wenn aus den bisherigen 15 - 20% aber 50 werden hat sich das Angel erledigt.

Kuschen definitiv NEIN!
Sich so Verhalten, dass diese Idi.. keinen Angriffspunkt mehr darstellen können > JA. Auch einem Gericht wirds irgendwann zu blöd wenn wirklich nur noch hirnrissige und haltlose Anzeigen kommen. Solange aber immer mal wieder Anzeigen dabei sind wo davon ausgegangen werden kann, dass evtl. etwas dabei sein könnte das "Rechtswidrig" sein könnte wird jedes Gericht diesen Dingen leider nachgehen müssen. So wie die Verbandler das treiben aber auch nicht, ist ja bewiesen, dass das nichts bringt!

Ich sag ja nicht es muss so kommen aber wo kein "Vergehen" (weiss keine andere Bezeichnung) da nur haltlose oder keine Anzeige und somit kein Presserummel und keine Lobby


----------



## iGude (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln, jagen und andere traditionelle Formen der Naturnutzung auf Grund von Tradition, Kultur, wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung und ökologischem Einfluss sowie den sozialen Vorteilen als zu förderndes und schützendes, menschliches Recht in Gesetzen, Politik, Behörden, Medien und Öffentlichkeit zu etablieren, das wär mir lieber als das ganze "Schützer/Gerechtigkeitsgedönse" mit immer mehr Regelung und Regularien komplett an jeder gelebten Praxis vorbei, zum einschmeicheln bei Schützern und sich selber Sand in die Augen streuen ... .. ..
> 
> Aber wenn jemand meint, mit "Waidgerechtigkeit" oder "guter, fachlicher Praxis" tatsächlich Anglerfeinde in Gesellschaft, Behörden, bei Gesetzgebern und in Medien zu überzeugen - dann nur zu...
> 
> Ich prophezeie hartes aufwachen...




Womit Du recht haben wirst. 

Ich habe aber Dein Thread so verstanden, dass Du herausschälen möchtest ob waidgerecht beim Angeln zu beschreiben/anzuwenden ist.

Ich bin ja nicht so blauäugig zu glauben, dass alleine darauf sich die Welt ändert. Auch denke ich nicht das sich irgendjemand ändert.

Was ich aber mit Bestimmtheit weiß ist, dass ich mich ändern kann, wenn ich das denn will bzw. mich so verhalten kann, dass es eben nicht dem Hobby schadet.

Und GANZ WICHTIG. Mich interessiert die Sichtweise anderer Menschen, denn ich denke nicht, dass meine zarte Sicht die einzig Wahre ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Hat alles nix mit "offiziöser" Waidgerechtigkeit zu tun, die man nicht vor sich hertragen soll, was der einzelne Angler da macht..

Daher bleibe ich (vorerst) bei meiner Meinung dazu..


----------



## smithie (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das Thema der Waidgerechtigkeit ist nahezu zwangsläufig mit dem Aufkommen der Freizeitjagd und dem Sportfischen verbunden. Die Zwangläufigkeit liegt darin, dass der Mensch dazu veranlagt ist moralisch zu handeln, bzw. sein Handeln moralisch zu reflektieren. In dem Moment, wo sich das Tier vom Objekt der reinen  Nahrungsquelle ganz oder teilweise zum Objekt menschlicher Lust wandelt, stellt sich die Frage nach der moralischen Rechtfertigung.


Die moralische Rechtfertigung hat sich beim "Menschen in Deutschland" ziemlich anders entwickelt als in vielen anderen Teilen der Welt.

Und das Thema "moralische Rechtfertigung" hat im ersten Moment auch noch nichts mit Waidgerechtigkeit zu tun.

Ich kann mit den Tieren waidgerecht umgehen, unabhängig davon, was ich danach mit ihnen mache.

Aber das Thema "moralische Rechtfertigung" zum Angeln ist in Deutschland doch eh abgefahren (C&R, C&D, Angeln nur zur Verwertung). Oder sieht jemand Tendenzen, dass sich hier etwas bewegt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



smithie schrieb:


> Aber das Thema "moralische Rechtfertigung" zum Angeln ist in Deutschland doch eh abgefahren (C&R, C&D, Angeln nur zur Verwertung). Oder sieht jemand Tendenzen, dass sich hier etwas bewegt?


ich - aber frag besser nicht in welche Richtung ich befürchte..

Vorgeschobene "Waidgrechtigkeit" ist nur ein Beispiel..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hat alles nix mit "offiziöser" Waidgerechtigkeit zu tun, die man nicht vor sich hertragen soll, was der einzelne Angler da macht..
> 
> Daher bleibe ich (vorerst) bei meiner Meinung dazu..



Ich geb Dir auch, zumindest in den meisten Punkten, vollkommen Recht. Was ich aber in meinem ganzen Leben gelernt habe und auch lernen musste ist, dass ein frontales Angreifen oft daneben geht manchmal, nicht immer, ist es sinnvoller (wie bei Windows) "von hinten durch die Brust ins Auge". Wie was erreicht wird ist doch meist zweitrangig, zählen tut zuerst das Ergebnis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ich seh das Ergebnis der bisherigen Appeasementpolitk und des ständigen zurückweichens der letzten 30 Jahre.
Ja, Du hast recht:


> zählen tut zuerst das Ergebnis.



Und das ist miserabel bis jetzt mit Schützeritis und moralisch/ethischer Besserangelei seit 2 - 3 Jahrzehnten...

Vorgeschobene Waidgerechtigkeit ist da  nur ein Teilaspekt..


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich seh das Ergebnis der bisherigen Appeasementpolitk und des ständigen zurückweichens der letzten 30 Jahre.
> Ja, Du hast recht:
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt alles.#6
Wenn du einem Lebewesen den Kopf abschlägst ist es weg, die anderen sind aber noch da. Nimmst du diesem Lebewesen aber die Lebensgrundlage ist die ganze Rasse weg.

Denk mal an deinen Blutdruck:q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



iGude schrieb:


> genau so verstehe ich es auch, das TierSchG ist ja auch nicht so schwer verständlich geschrieben. Und um nun wieder die Kurve zum Titelthema hin zu bekommen. Entspricht es nicht dem TSchG ist es nicht waidgerecht.



So wird es in den Vorbereitungslehrgängen gelehrt. Ich halte es aber für falsch. Die Waidgerechtigkeit ist im Prinzip eine freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung. Das Gesetz ist nicht freiwillig.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angeln, jagen und andere traditionelle Formen der Naturnutzung auf Grund von Tradition, Kultur, wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung und ökologischem Einfluss sowie den sozialen Vorteilen als zu förderndes und schützendes, menschliches Recht in Gesetzen, Politik, Behörden, Medien und Öffentlichkeit zu etablieren, das wär mir lieber als das ganze "Schützer/Gerechtigkeitsgedönse" mit immer mehr Regelung und Regularien komplett an jeder gelebten Praxis vorbei, zum einschmeicheln bei Schützern und sich selber Sand in die Augen streuen ... .. ..


Nur, dass man das eine nicht von dem anderen trennen kann. Angler und Jäger sind nämlich nicht alleine auf der Welt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich seh das Ergebnis der bisherigen Appeasementpolitk und des ständigen zurückweichens der letzten 30 Jahre.



Das sind immer so abgegriffene Schlagworte, aber um Appeasment geht es hier doch gerade nicht. Es geht darum, die Deutungshoheit zurückzugewinnen. Das ist so ziemlich das Gegenteil von Appeasment. Definieren wir Angler das nicht, machen es andere für uns. Das möchte ich verhindern.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Es werden aber nicht Angler definieren (gibt ja keinen richtigen, reinen Anglerverband) , sondern bestenfalls Funktionäre der Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei, die schon x-fach bewiesen haben, dass sie es nicht können (siehe DAFV, GFP etc.)..

Man kann auch weiter den Bock zum Gärtner machen und sich dann wundern, wenn man nix mehr ernten kann, das allerdings ist wahr.

Wenn Verbandler das anfangen zu definieren, geht das sowas von in die Hose, da kannst gleich PETA den Text schreiben lassen...

Besser die lassen die Finger weg von der Waidgerechtigkeit!
Nicht, dass sie das auch noch versauen..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Es hilft nichts, wenn du deine undifferenzierten und daher falschen Klischees wiederholst. Davon werden sie nicht richtiger. Ich räume aber ein, dass dies normal für eine Filterblase und Echokammer ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

was soll falsch sein?


----------



## WK1956 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es hilft nichts, wenn du deine undifferenzierten und daher falschen Klischees wiederholst. Davon werden sie nicht richtiger. Ich räume aber ein, dass dies normal für eine Filterblase und Echokammer ist.


Schade das es hier keinen "Gefällt mir"-Button gibt :m


----------



## Drxpshxt (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Warum soll es Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln nicht geben?

Die Waid oder Weide ist ein alter Begriff für die Jagd, und auch die Fischwaid oder auch Fischweid (Ausübung der Fischerei mit planmäßiger Hege des Fischbestandes) ist seit langem als Begriff verankert.

Waidgerechtigkeit ist damit ein Überbegriff für das rechts- und regelkonforme Jagen und Angeln unter Beachtung des Tierschutzes und der Moral.

...war doch einfach, oder?:vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> Es gibt eben nicht "die Angler" die irgend etwas definieren können, da man keine einheitliche Definition hinbekommen würde.


DANKE! 

Mein Reden! 

Es ist eine individuelle Sache!

Nicht verordenbar.

Zudem nirgends für Angelei definiert oder festgeschrieben, was genau Waidgerechtigkeit sein soll..

Und ich will das auch nicht von Naturschützern (DAFV , Naturschutzverband, der laut Recht als solcher zuerst und vor allem Naturschutz zu betreiben hat, NICHT Angeln oder Angler in den Vordergrund stellen darf) vorgeschrieben bekommen, die keine Ahnung vom praktischen Angeln haben.

Man kann das anders sehen und Schützern nachgeben in der Hoffnung, es würde nicht noch schlimmer kommen mit Einschränkungen und Verboten...

Die Hoffnung trügt nachweisbar seit 2 - 3 Jahrzehnten..


----------



## UMueller (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Gibt es Waidgerechtes Angeln ? Ja sicher gibt es das. Dazu gehört im wesentlichen dem Fisch kein unnötiges Leid zuzufügen. Jeder handhabt das aber unterschiedlich und deswegen kommste hier auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner. Ob wir mit "Waidgerecht" in der öftl. Wahrnehmung punkten glaub ich nicht angesichts zahlreicher Selbstdarsteller auf Youtube. Wenn unser Dachverband jetzt mit Waidgerecht und fachlicher Praxis anfängt ? Unsere Gegner werden darauf ganz sicher antworten. Ist das jetzt zu pessimistisch ? Unser jetztiger Verband wirds versauen. Gewiss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



UMueller schrieb:


> Gibt es Waidgerechtes Angeln ? Ja sicher gibt es das. Dazu gehört im wesentlichen dem Fisch kein unnötiges Leid zuzufügen. Jeder handhabt das aber unterschiedlich und deswegen kommste hier auf keinen gemeinsamen Nenner. Ob wir mit "Waidgerecht" in der öftl. Wahrnehmung punkten glaub ich nicht angesichts zahlreicher Selbstdarsteller auf Youtube. Wenn unser Dachverband jetzt mit Waidgerecht und fachlicher Praxis anfängt ? Unsere Gegner werden darauf ganz sicher antworten. Ist das jetzt zu pessimistisch ? Unser jetztiger Verband wirds versauen. Gewiss.



begriffen....
#6#6#6


----------



## smithie (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ich will das auch nicht von Naturschützern (DAFV , Naturschutzverband, der laut Recht als solcher zuerst und vor allem Naturschutz zu betreiben hat, NICHT Angeln oder Angler in den Vordergrund stellen darf) vorgeschrieben bekommen, die keine Ahnung vom praktischen Angeln haben.


Was genau sollte denn da drin stehen und was meinst Du denn da vorgeschrieben zu bekommen?

Hände nass machen vor dem Abhaken?
Untermaßigen Fisch vor dem Zurücksetzen nicht in Erde panieren?

Im Endeffekt könnte man eine Zusammenfassung auf 1 DIN A4 Seite dessen ausgeben, was in der Prüfung gelernt wurde. Wenn es nichts anderes gibt, bleibt ja nur das.




zander67 schrieb:


> Wen sollen die nun vertreten, den der weiterhin  mit lebenden Köderfisch angelt, obwohl teilweise verboten, oder dem  Karpfenangler der den Karpfen die ganze Nacht in einen Sack steckt,  damit man bei Tageslicht ein besseres Foto machen kann oder den  Welsangler, der den Wels anbindet für ein besseres Foto und dann hundert  Ausreden findet, weshalb das den Fisch auch noch gefallen müsste, oder  dem der in der Schonzeit gezielt den geschonten Fischen nachstellt, da  er sonst zu blöd zum Angeln ist.


Meiner Meinung nach wäre ein Verband zuständig dafür einzutreten, dass  jeder seine Art der Angelei möglichst einschränkungsfrei ausüben kann -  ob ich (persönlich oder als Verbandsvertreter) nun damit einverstanden  bin oder nicht bzw. ob es meine Art des Angelns ist oder nicht.

Die  Grenzen weit halten und Einschränkungen verhindern - da gäbe es so viele  Themen ("vernünftiger Grund nach BNatG", AWZ, C&D, etc.).


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> zum Beispiel Fischen unnötiges Leid zufügt


ist schon gesetzlich geregelt und nicht erlaubt - brauchts kein Waidgerechtigkeitsgedönse



> Der Umgang mit Fischen ist verordnet,
> nennt sich Gewässerordnung.
> Haben "Verbandler" mal mit Mehrheit verabschiedet.


Gilt nur für Verbandsgewässer, nicht für andere Bewirtschafter und schon gar nicht übergeordnet für alle Angler, wie es für Waidgerechtigkeit ja notwendig wäre (oder gibts doch unterschiedliche (>>individuelle) Waidgerechtigkeiten, weil ja jeder Verband/Bewirtschafter andere Gewässerordnungen hat ;-)) )

Ich lass mich da aber gerne aufklären..


----------



## Drxpshxt (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ist schon gesetzlich geregelt und nicht erlaubt - brauchts kein Waidgerechtigkeitsgedönse



Das "Waidgerechtigkeitsgedönse" ist doch einfach nur ein Überbegriff für all das. Sehe das Problem nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Sehe das Problem nicht.


Du musst ja kein Problem sehen..

Ich sehe das folgende Problem der Alibifunktion:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob waidgerecht oder gute fachliche Praxis:
> *Sind für mich Alibisdiskussionen*, um nicht den Kampf annehmen zu müssen:
> _Nämlich *angeln*, jagen und andere traditionelle Formen der Naturnutzung auf Grund von Tradition, Kultur, wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung und ökologischem Einfluss sowie den sozialen Vorteilen als zu förderndes und schützendes, menschliches Recht in Gesetzen, Politik, Behörden, Medien und Öffentlichkeit zu etablieren.._


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DANKE!
> 
> Mein Reden!
> 
> ...



Auch wenn die Angler keine Einheit sind, so kann man diesen aber einheitlich was verordnen. Die Frage ist doch viel eher, können wir durch eine Maßvolle Selbstverpflichtung die Keule des Gesetzgebers verhindern und können wir durch unser Auftreten als Angler die Akzeptanz in der Gesellschaft für unser Hobby erhalten bzw. erhöhen. Dies schafft man aber nicht mit deiner aggressiven nihilistischen Methode. Würden die Verbände so Arbeiten, wäre in der Tat bald Schluss.


----------



## smithie (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> So ein Verband muss abwägen, was eingeschränkt / sanktioniert werden muss.
> Wenn jeder seine "Art der Angelei" ausüben darf und dabei zum Beispiel Fischen unnötiges Leid zufügt wird das in der Öffentlichkeit schnell zur Ablehnung der Angelei an sich führen. Die Meinung der "Verbandler" und Angler ob sie damit einverstanden sind, ist da unerheblich wenn nicht sogar kontraproduktiv.
> 
> VG


Um bei dem Beispiel "unnötiges Leid" zu bleiben - ich nehme an, es geht um den lebenden KöFi.
Bist Du wirklich davon überzeugt, dass einem öffentlichen Druck nachgegeben werden musste und der lebende KöFi verboten werden musste?

Falls ja: ist das irgendwo transparent nachvollziehbar oder muss ich hier, wie in jedem anderen Fall auch, wo etwas sein (verboten) "musste", dem Verband vertrauen?

Ich behaupte, dass die Anglerschaft einem vernünftigen, nachvollziehbar dargestellten Verbot gar nicht ablehnend gegenüber stehen würde. Man muss die Leute halt mitnehmen (hatte damit nie Probleme, als wir mal Sachen eingeschränkt haben, hier auf Vereinsebene).


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ist schon gesetzlich geregelt und nicht erlaubt - brauchts kein Waidgerechtigkeitsgedönse


Wo genau war doch noch mal geregelt, wie man den Fisch waidgerecht behandelt?




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gilt nur für Verbandsgewässer, nicht für andere Bewirtschafter und schon gar nicht übergeordnet für alle Angler, wie es für Waidgerechtigkeit ja notwendig wäre (oder gibts doch unterschiedliche (>>individuelle) Waidgerechtigkeiten, weil ja jeder Verband/Bewirtschafter andere Gewässerordnungen hat ;-)) )
> 
> Ich lass mich da aber gerne aufklären..



Alles ist im Fluss, man kann aber den "state of the art" angeben.


----------



## UMueller (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> Und wenn man sich jetzt noch daran halten würde, würde man den "Verbandlern" die Arbeit erleichtern und in eine gute Position gegen PETA und Co. bringen.
> 
> VG



Ich fang mal mit Wettangelverbot an. Das kam um 1980 rum. Das reichte Angelgegnern nicht.
Weiter gings mit Setzkescherverbot. Das reichte Angelgegnern nicht.
Weiter gings mit Lebendköderfischverbot. Das reichte Angelgegnern nicht.
Weiter gings mit Fisch nur zur Verwertung dessen. Quasi Rücksetzverbot.

Und wenn wir uns an all dies halten, werden Angelgegner uns weiter einschränken wollen. Fakt. Das hat auch garnichts mit Tierleid und Naturschutz (als Alibi) zu tun. Es gibt Angelgegner die uns weghaben wollen. Da muss gegengesteuert werden und da versteh ich den Thomas mal.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



UMueller schrieb:


> Ich fang mal mit Wettangelverbot an. Das kam um 1980 rum. Das reichte Angelgegnern nicht.
> Weiter gings mit Setzkescherverbot. Das reichte Angelgegnern nicht.
> Weiter gings mit Lebendköderfischverbot. Das reichte Angelgegnern nicht.
> Weiter gings mit Fisch nur zur Verwertung dessen. Quasi Rücksetzverbot.


Dazu, rein angelpolitisch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Zum nachdenken:*
> Als das Trophäen-Angeln und catch and release verboten wurde, habe ich weggesehen, denn ich war ja kein Trophäenangler.
> 
> Als das Wettkampfangeln geächtet wurde, habe ich geschmunzelt, denn ich war ja kein Wettkampfangler.
> ...


----------



## Grünknochen (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Hey Kolja,
das sehe ich etwas anders. Freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung ist für mich unterwürfig. Statt dessen habe ich Spaß daran, dass man selbstbewusst und kompetent auftritt, kritikfähig ist, dh den Dialog mit anderen Interessengruppen sucht, und bereit ist, Kompromisse zu finden, so sie in der Sache vertretbar und förderlich sind.
M.a.W.: Ich würd ne Kampagne starten: WIR SIND NATURSCHUTZ. 
Warum? Es geht um Deutungshoheit. Mein allgemeiner Eindruck ist schon seit langem, dass unter dem Deckmantel von Moralität solche Leute die Meinungsführerschaft für sich in Anspruch nehmen, die mit Naturnutzung eigentlich nix an der Backe haben. Im schlimmsten Fall sind dies Organisationen wie PETA, die in Wirklichkeit keine Naturschützer, sondern veganisierte Ideologen sind.  

Übrigens war es für mich ein völlig natürlicher Prozess, ua über das Angeln meine Liebe zur Natur zu entdecken. Eine moralische Druckbetankung durch Dritte brauchte ich hierfür definitiv nicht. Es war und ist für mich völlig selbstverständlich, das, was ich nutze, auch zu schützen. Was ua zur Folge hat, dass ich mich bis heute im Hinblick auf bestimmte Aspekte meiner persönlichen Angelei kritisch hinterfrage. 

Zum eigentlichen Thema: Waidgerechtigkeit des Angelns. Meines Erachtens überflüssig, da die entscheidenden Elemente der Waidgerechtigkeit positiv rechtlich geregelt sind. Einfache Botschaft: Gesetzeskonformes Angeln ist waidgerecht.
Zum Beleg mal die Jungs mit der Flinte:
https://www.jagdverband.de/content/waidgerechtigkeit

Liest man sich den Text etwas genauer durch, wird einem auffallen, dass so ziemlich alles, was waidgerecht sein soll, in gesetzliche Vorschriften gegossen ist.
Schlussfolgerung: § 1 Abs.3 Bundesjagdgesetz ist eher romantischer Natur, als dass er einen eigenen Regelungsinhalt hat...


----------



## smithie (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> Mit dem Setzkescher wurde auch viel Unfug angestellt,
> im Kanal wurden die Fische bei jedem vorbeifahrenden  Schiff hin und her geschleudert, danach halb tot zurückgesetzt weil man  sich doch entschieden hat, dass man heute Abend keinen Bock mehr hat  Fische auszunehmen, leider muss hier die Mehrheit unter dem  Fehlverhalten einzelner leiden.


Da stellt sich mir die Frage: warum (auch wenn es kein generelles Setzkescherverbot gibt)?

Man hätte auch an denjeingen, die sich falsch verhalten haben, ein Exempel statuieren können (überzogen formuliert). 

Offensichtlich wusste man sich aber nicht anders zu helfen, was ich ehrlich traurig finde, denn ein waidgerechter Einsatz des Setzkeschers ist ja möglich.




zander67 schrieb:


> Fische die sich zu Tode zappeln sind nach meiner Meinung nicht waidgerecht, dazu stehe ich auch.


Sehe ich auch so.

Aber muss man diese Entscheidung jedem vorweg nehmen (auf Leidensfähigkeitsdebatte verzichte ich...)?
Kann das nicht jeder für sich entscheiden? 
Muss man seine Überzeugung/Meinung anderen auferlegen?

Das ist das, was ich mit den Verbänden erlebt habe, à la "meine Meinung ist die Meinung der Mitglieder, so lange niemand was dagegen sagt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



			
				zander67 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich fang mal mit Wettangelverbot an. Das kam um 1980 rum. Das reichte Angelgegnern nicht.
> *Nennt sich heute nur anders*.


Du merkst schon, gelle?? ;-)))))


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



UMueller schrieb:


> Ich fang mal mit Wettangelverbot an. Das kam um 1980 rum. Das reichte Angelgegnern nicht.
> Weiter gings mit Setzkescherverbot. Das reichte Angelgegnern nicht.
> Weiter gings mit Lebendköderfischverbot. Das reichte Angelgegnern nicht.
> Weiter gings mit Fisch nur zur Verwertung dessen. Quasi Rücksetzverbot.
> ...


Ja, aber zum gegensteuern benötigt man Mehrheiten in der Gesellschaft und die bekommt man nicht durch Sturheit. Man bekommt sie, wenn man die Nützlichkeit von Angeln für die Gesellschaft darstellt und den Respekt gegenüber dem Tier für alle (also auch Nichtangler) dokumentiert und übt. Wir als Angler sind eine Minderheit in der Gesellschaft. Daher sind wir auf die Akzeptanz der Gesellschaftsmehrheit angewiesen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Zum eigentlichen Thema: Waidgerechtigkeit des Angelns. Meines Erachtens überflüssig, da die entscheidenden Elemente der Waidgerechtigkeit positiv rechtlich geregelt sind. Einfache Botschaft: Gesetzeskonformes Angeln ist waidgerecht.



Eben nicht. 
Was steht im Gesetz zur Verwendung von Unterfangkeschern oder Kiemengriff?
Was steht im Gesetz zum Setzkescher, was zum Abhaken, was zur Verwendung von Abhakmatten? 
usw.
Eine freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung in Form eines Kodex ist auch keine Unterwerfung. Die deutsche Filmwirtschaft lebt seit Jahrzehnten gut damit und hat eine gesetzliche Regelung verhindert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja, aber zum gegensteuern benötigt man Mehrheiten in der Gesellschaft
> ......
> Wir als Angler sind eine Minderheit in der Gesellschaft


Schützer gibts weniger als Angler..

Noch ne kleinere Minderheit..

Haben nur im Gegensatz zu Verbandlern Ahnung von Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Die lachen sich nen Ast, wenn sich organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer im vorauseilendem Gehorsam selber weitere Schützer-Ketten anlegen, statt sie sprengen zu wollen..
Und damit auch alle anderen Angler ins Verderben reissen ...

Ich denke, die waren nach Fusion erst skeptisch, ob da was entsteht, haben dann aber schnell gepeilt, wie der Hase läuft:
Und dann die Champagnerkorken knallen lassen..

Nachvollziehbar wärs....

Ich bin immer froh, solange sich aktuell existierende Verbandler nicht um Angeln und Angler kümmern, sondern bei ihren Vereinen und Bewirtschaftung bleiben.

Wie gesagt, lieber nicht dran denken, wenn die jetzt auch noch Waidgerechtigkeit vorschreiben und definieren wollten - Casting ist die beste Waidgerechtigkeit für die armen Fischis ;-))).


----------



## ronram (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Eben nicht.
> Was steht im Gesetz zur Verwendung von Unterfangkeschern oder Kiemengriff?
> Was steht im Gesetz zum Setzkescher, was zum Abhaken, was zur Verwendung von Abhakmatten?
> usw.
> Eine freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung in Form eines Kodex ist auch keine Unterwerfung. Die deutsche Filmwirtschaft lebt seit Jahrzehnten gut damit und hat eine gesetzliche Regelung verhindert.



Zum Glück steht da nichts. Auch wenn so mancher sich das wünschen würde...


----------



## purschie (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Waidgerechtigkeit, Moral, Menschlichkeit,Höflickeit usw. sind für mich persönlich definierter Umgang mit meinem Gegenüber. Lässt sich sowas gestzlich Regeln?

Ob nu Mensch oder Tier.Und da ich im Leben stehe gibts hier und da mal Fälle wo man an seine Grenzen kommt. Angeltechnisch versuche ich möglichst auf meinen Zielfisch allein zu angeln, da aber leider Geschmäcker verschieden sind gibt es den ein oder anderen Fehlfang! Für mich persönlich kommt z.B. keine Hälterung in Setzkeschern für spätere Fotos oder Wiegen in Frage.Entweder man glaubt mir oder nicht.
Vielleicht stehe ich in Zukunft mit meinem Rechtsanwalt und Psychologen an der Rute und muss das Für und Wider mit beiden abwägen.Da bekommt der Begriff Angeldruck eine neue Bedeutung|kopfkrat


----------



## iGude (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ich verstehe durch die Diskussion jetzt nur noch Bahnhof.

In meiner Jagdausbildung war es doch ganz klar geregelt. UND dort halten sich auch alle dran.

Ich habe es immer so verstanden, dass Waidgerechtigkeit die Mutter des Tierschutzgesetzes darstellt.

Man erlegt ein Wild nicht durch einen Bauchschuß, sondern Blattschuß. Schonzeiten werden beachtet. Sprich, der ganze Umgang mit der Jagd hat ehrenhaft statt zu finden.

Jäger die dies nicht beachten, fliegen gnadenlos aus der Jagd.

Wenn Rehkitze Im Feld liegen, schicke ich nicht meinen Falken gen Himmel, um diese zu schlagen. Würde ich das tun, könnte ich meinen Falken an die nächste Falknerei abgeben. 

Wieso soll das nicht alles auch auf die Angelei anwendbar sein? Ich verstehe es nicht.

Es geht doch nicht darum, dass mal ein Mißgeschick passiert.

Wenn aber jemand am laufenden Band, ohne zu messen ohne wenn und aber die Fische mit einem Schnick über die Reling wirft. Tja, dann handelt er vorsätzlich und er hält sich nicht ans (schon geltende Gesetz) und ihm gehört das Geröll abgenommen und seine Erlaubniss eingezogen. 

Oder stehe ich jetzt vollkommen aufm Holzpfad?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



iGude schrieb:


> Wenn aber jemand am laufenden Band, ohne zu messen ohne wenn und aber die Fische mit einem Schnick über die Reling wirft. Tja, dann handelt er vorsätzlich und er hält sich nicht ans (schon geltende Gesetz) und ihm gehört das Geröll abgenommen und seine Erlaubniss eingezogen.


Dazu brauchste keine seltsame "Waidgerechtigkeit", das ist doch schon durchs Gesetz geregelt ..


----------



## iGude (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu brauchste keine seltsame "Waidgerechtigkeit", das ist doch schon durchs Gesetz geregelt ..



Schon klar, aber diese Waidgerechtigkeit ist wesentlich älter als die Gesetze und waren auch deren Grundlage. Wieso soll diese dann Seltsam sein? Was hast Du denn dagegen, gegen den Begriff, iich will es doch nur verstehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Waidgerechtigkeit gabs noch nie definiert beim Angeln wie bei der Jagd..


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Waidgerechtigkeit gabs noch nie definiert beim Angeln wie bei der Jagd..


Ui,beim Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung gab es die schon. #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ui,beim Lehrgang zur Fischerprüfung gab es die schon. #h


Landessache und in keinster Weise deutschlandweit relevant wie bei der Jagd - pillepalle..

Es gibt KEINERLEI bundesweite Festlegung, was beim Angeln Waidgerechtigkeit sein soll..


----------



## feederbrassen (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Da Fischereirecht ja Ländersache ist wird es die wohl auch nicht geben.


----------



## iGude (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Der Thread nennt sich doch "Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt", als Frage der Diskussion. So habe ich ihn verstanden.

Wieso soll hier dirkutiert werden, wenn man partout die Waidgerechtigkeit anzweifelt?

Schon wieder will ich es verstehen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Es gibt keine, weil sie nicht definiert ist, ist meine Meinung..

Du siehst ja, es gibt andere..

Ausser Verweise auf Prüfungsordnungen etc. kam da aber noch nix.

Also gibt keine übergeordnete Waidgerechtigkeit wie bei der Jagd, sondern nur jeweils individuelle für jeden Angler selber..


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Da Fischereirecht ja Ländersache ist wird es die wohl auch nicht geben.


Es soll da doch um Tierschutz und Moral gehen, nicht um Fischereirecht..

Und das wäre doch bundesweit, oder net?
;-)))


----------



## iGude (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es soll da doch um Tierschutz und oral gehen ...



Soll ich mich etwa jetzt frisch machen?


----------



## fusselfuzzy (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es soll da doch um Tierschutz und oral gehen, nicht um Fischereirecht..
> 
> Und das wäre doch bundesweit, oder net?
> ;-)))



Ferkelfander wo bist du


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

booooah ja, ist ja gut - verbessert ...
;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## iGude (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> booooah ja, ist ja gut - verbessert ...
> ;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))



So ein Mist und ich hab mich im Schweinsgalopp übergeduscht. :l


----------



## Lajos1 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Hallo,

da, wie Thomas ja schon mehrmals erwähnt hat, der Begriff der Waidgerechtigkeit nicht genau definiert ist, ist es halt oft auch Auslegungssache des Anglers.
Ich selbst halte mich für einen waidgerechten Angler - ob andere das auch so sehen? Ich will mal ein Beispiel bringen: Seit Mitte der 1980er Jahre fischten mein Freund Bobby und ich in Niederösterreich in einem wirklich guten Gewässer. Wir waren dort meist zweimal im Jahr, manchmal sogar dreimal zum Forellenfischen. Es war die Entnahme eines Fisches am Tag erlaubt, das Weiterfischen nach Entnahme war gestattet. 
Beim Saisonstart hatte man, da ein halbes Jahr nicht gefischt wurde, bei passendem Wetter ein Traumfischen. Mein Freund Bobby legte für sich ein Mindestmaß von 45 cm fest (das offizielle war bei 30 cm). Fing er jetzt in den ersten paar Minuten eine Forelle mit 45 oder darüber, so war für ihn das Fischen an diesem Tag beendet. Er sagte dazu, er habe einen schönen Fisch und warum sollte er weiterangeln, er dürfe ja eh keinen mehr entnehmen. Ich konnte dem nicht folgen daraufhin nannte er mich öfters "Forellentretzer". Für ihn verhielt ich mich nicht ganz waid(fisch)gerecht, da ich früh eine 45er Forelle wieder schwimmen ließ und am Nachmittag eventuell die gleiche Größe mitnahm.
Trotz seiner selbstkasteienden Einstellung war er ein strikter Gegner von C&R .

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Bengel 01 (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Klasse! Besser kann man es nicht beschreiben!#6



ronram schrieb:


> Kolja hat ja im Thread zur guten fachlichen Praxis angemerkt, dass die Waidgerechtigkeit ein guter alter deutscher Begriff sei...
> 
> Thomas hat dann angemerkt, dass die Waidgerechtigkeit als Begriff im anglerischen Bereich nicht derart verankert sei, wie bei der Jagd.
> 
> ...


----------



## ronram (28. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Danke 

Ahhh...ich hatte da so ein komisches Gefühl irgendetwas vergessen zu haben.

Jetzt weiß ich auch was.
Die Fischerprüfungsordnung für NRW ist ja nun einmal (leider) Teil des Fischereirechts. 
Sie wird auf Grund des §31 Abs. 8 LFischG erlassen und gilt (zum Glück) nur für die Prüfung.
Aber da wird tatsächlich der Begriff des "waidgerechten Angelns" erwähnt.

Frage 28 in der Anlage 1:



> Was bedeutet waidgerechtes Angeln?
> a) Eine spezielle Methode, unter Weiden zu angeln
> b) Waidgerechtigkeit ist ein Begriff aus der Jägersprache und hat mit dem Angeln nichts zu
> tun
> c) Das Fangen, Töten, Versorgen und Verwerten der Fische im Sinne des Tierschutzgesetzes



Also nur zur Info...
Aus der Fischerprüfungsordnung ergeben sich weder Rechte noch Pflichten für den Angler am Wasser.
An manchen Stellen sind die Antworten auch ganz offensichtlicher Unfug, wie z.B. Frage 45 in der Anlage 1. Im Setzkescher-Thread wird die TierSchlV ausführlich erläutert, die die Grundlage für das Betäuben und Töten eines Fisches darstellt. Und was da für mich als Angler verbindlich drin steht (dumpfer Schlag zum Betäuben und anschließend ausbluten) ist maßgeblich. Die (meine Anmerkung) dumme Antwort der "richtigen" Antwortmöglichkeit der Fischerprüfungsordnung schließt durch den Wortlaut alles andere als ein Schlagholz und einen Herzstich aus.


----------



## Drxpshxt (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Nicht nur das... bei der praktischen Prüfung in NRW muss auch das jeweilige Rutensetup "waidgerecht" zusammengestellt werden. Ich verstehe den Sinn der Fragestellung immer noch nicht. Geht es vielleicht auch darum, den Begriff "waidgerecht" bei der Angelei haben zu wollen oder nicht?
Möchte man näher an die Regeln der Jagd ranrücken, mit allen Rechten, Pflichten und Anerkennung?
Oder möchte man Begriffe wie "waidgerecht" von der Angelei fernhalten, da man es nur mit vermeintlich niederen Wesen ohne Schutzbedürftigkeit zu tun hat?
Weil eines ist klar: bei der Jagd wäre es nicht waidgerecht, ohne jeglichen Verwertungs- oder Hegegedanken in den Wald zu gehen und mit Betäubungs- oder Paintballgewehren im Wettbewerb um das schönste Foto oder die meisten Treffer los zu ballern.


----------



## Hanjupp-0815 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Servus,
Den Begriff Waidgerechtigkeit gibt es beim Angeln schon immer.

Im Übrigen ist er auch im Jagdrecht *nicht* im Detail definiert. 
Waidgerechtigkeit bedeutet moralisch richtiges und tierschutzgerechtes Verhalten.

Beispiele: man schießt keine säugende Geiß, auch wenn sie keine Schonzeit hat. Man schießt keinen Altfuchs in der Aufzuchtzeit, obwohl der vielerorts gar keine Schonzeit hat.
Man schießt keinen Fasan am Boden, man schießt keinen Hasen in der Sasse, keine Krähe im Horst usw. usw.
Da geht es um Moral, auch wenn es das Jagdgesetz nicht zwingend vorschreibt !

Das ähnliche Verhaltensweisen bei den Anglern eher selten sind, und es zu den, von Thomas' beschriebenen Auswüchsen kommt, liegt einfach daran, daß man die Ausbildung Jäger/Angler noch nicht mal annähernd vergleichen kann.

Egal ob 15 Monate bei der Kreisgruppe oder 4 Wochen Intensivkurs, beim Jagdkurs werden einem gewisse Sachen dermaßen eingeimpft, das man sie nie vergessen wird !
Wenn ich es noch richtig im Kopp habe, gilt "Waidgerechtigkeit" als unbestimmter Rechtsbegriff, der aber durchaus in die Gesetzgebung (Erteilung von Schonzeiten z.B.) und Rechtsprechung einfließen kann.

Wirklich vergleichen kann man Angeln und Jagd also eher nicht.


----------



## Drxpshxt (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Hanjupp-0815 schrieb:


> Wirklich vergleichen kann man Angeln und Jagd also eher nicht.



Man kann es mit Sicherheit durchaus vergleichen. Ich glaube aber eher die Frage ist, ob man es vergleichen WILL.


----------



## thanatos (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Waidgerechtigkeit beim angeln - selbstverständlich - nur versteht in der heutigen Zeit jeder etwas anderes darunter .
 Wäre ja auch nicht weiter tragisch wenn man das tun Anderer
 tolerieren würde statt sie an den Pranger zu stellen und so den " Hobbyschützern " in die Hand zu spielen .
 Da ich ja nun schon über sechzig Jahre Angler bin hab ich ja die negative Entwicklung richtig verfolgen können .
 Waidgerechtigkeit hieß damals - Gerät was den Zielfisch sicher an Land bringt und wenn er da angekommen ist dann richtig eins auf den Kopf und Kehle durch und ab nach Hause das er nicht vergammelt.Bei Aalen war das bischen anders 
 die kamen in eine Eimer
  mit etwas Wasser das sie sich feucht halten konnten .Naja beim Weißfischfang war es schon anders da war man mit der Hälterung nicht so zimperlich waren ja eh nur fürs liebe Vieh.
 Ja in meinem persönlichem Verständnis hat sich da nicht viel
 geändert ich gehe angeln um einen Fisch zu fangen - das heißt sicher zu landen ,zu töten und zu verwerten und um das zu erreichen verwende ich auch das entsprechende Material .
 Wenn der moderne Mensch nun angeln geht um Fotos oder Filmchen zu machen ,x Karpfen  in einer Nacht auf die Abhakmatte legt der versteht unter Waidgerechtigkeit eben 
 etwas anderes und das ist auch gut so ,solange er mir nicht seine " Regeln" aufzwingen will  und so den Schützerb.
 wieder einen Ansatz für ein neues Verbot gibt .:r
 Am Ende steht dann ein totales Angelverbot -Fisch gibt´s aus der Dose und der Fang als Playstationsspiel :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



thanatos schrieb:


> Waidgerechtigkeit beim angeln - selbstverständlich - nur versteht in der heutigen Zeit jeder etwas anderes darunter .
> Wäre ja auch nicht weiter tragisch wenn man das tun Anderer
> tolerieren würde statt sie an den Pranger zu stellen und so den " Hobbyschützern " in die Hand zu spielen .


Könnte so einfach sein mit Anglerverbänden statt Naturschutzverbänden organisierter Angelfischer...
Solange es keine Anglerverbände gibt, kann man nur beten, dass die von Anglern, Waidgerechtigkeit GfP etc. die Finger lassen, um es nicht noch schlimmer zu machen..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Schützer gibts weniger als Angler..



Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher! Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn du neben den Aktivisten auch noch die Sympathisanten  dazurechnest. - Das ist doch gerade das Problem!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



iGude schrieb:


> Ich verstehe durch die Diskussion jetzt nur noch Bahnhof.
> 
> In meiner Jagdausbildung war es doch ganz klar geregelt. UND dort halten sich auch alle dran.
> 
> ...



Genau so ist es! Die Waidgerechtigkeit ist die Mutter des Tierschutzes. Sie ist keine gesetzliche Regelung, beugt einer solchen aber vor, wenn die Anglerschafft an ihr ausrichtet. Ihre Vorteile liegen darin, dass sie von Anglern und nicht von Nicht-Anglern stammt und Verstöße dagegen nicht strafrechtlich verfolgt werden können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher! Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn du neben den Aktivisten auch noch die Sympathisanten  dazurechnest. - Das ist doch gerade das Problem!


Nein, das Problem ist, dass die wenigeren Schützer dank kompetenter Öffentlichkeitsarbeit viel mehr Sympathisanten in Medien, Politik und Gesellschaft generieren können als die in dieser Hinsicht komplett inkompetenten Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei..

Und wer "schützen" will, nimmt halt auch das Original statt DAFV und Konsorten (egal wie laut die schreien, sie wären noch besser Schützer)!

Wer Angeln will, hat halt Pech, weils bis jetzt nix gibt für Angler.

Und daher hoffe ich weiter, dass der DAFV und die genauso inkompetenten Landesverbände einfach die Finger stillhalten, wenns um Themen wie Angeln und Angler geht, um gute fachliche Praxis oder, Thema hier, Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln.

Damit sie nicht noch mehr Schaden anrichten als bisher schon.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu brauchste keine seltsame "Waidgerechtigkeit", das ist doch schon durchs Gesetz geregelt ..


Diese "seltsame" Waidgerechtigkeit hat das Verhalten von Jägern und Anglern über Jahrhunderte getragen. Seltsame Ansicht von dir, keine seltsame Waidgerechtigkeit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Von Anglern eben nicht. Das waren bei Anglern nie allgemein anerkannte Regularien wie bei Jägern, sondern nur jeweils individuelle, unterschiedliche..

Für den einen ist das zurücksetzen das Waidgerechte (weil lebende Fische besser sind als tote), für den anderen Angeln nur zur Verwertung (weil man die lebenden Fische sonst gleich in Ruhe lassen sollte).

Ich bin froh, solang keine Verbände da die Finger drin haben, um das über Angler zu stülpen, sondern solange Anger das noch für sich selber definieren können:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Kolja Kreder schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Da wäre ich mir nicht so sicher! Jedenfalls dann nicht, wenn du neben den Aktivisten auch noch die Sympathisanten  dazurechnest. - Das ist doch gerade das Problem!
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Waidgerechtigkeit gabs noch nie definiert beim Angeln wie bei der Jagd..



Nur weil du es nicht wahrhaben willst, ist es nicht so! #d


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Dann zeig mir etwas bundesweit Gültiges, wo das jemals festgeschrieben wurde wie bei Jägern, wo sich allgemein damit auseinander gesetzt wurde, wo Konsens unter Anglern dazu herrschte wie bei Jägern etc...

Ich lerne ja gerne dazu.

Bis dahin gehe ich noch von der individuellem Waidgerechtigkeit bei Anglern im Gegensatz zu den Jägern aus..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es gibt keine, weil sie nicht definiert ist, ist meine Meinung..
> 
> Du siehst ja, es gibt andere..
> 
> ...



Du wirfst hier Dinge durcheinander. Die Frage: Ist die Waidgerechtigkeit deutschlandweit definiert? ist eine andere, als die Frage: Gibt es Waidgerechtigkeit?

Rein Aussagelogisch impliziert die Frage nach einer deutschlandweiten Definition der Waidgerechtigkeit bereits, dass es eine solche gibt. 

Die erste Frage kann man nur mit "ja" beantworten. Natürlich gibt es eine Waidgerechtigkeit. Im Zweifel definiert sich diese jeder Angler selbst.

Die zweite Frage ist schwieriger. Genau so könnte ich fragen: Gibt es allgemeine Prinzipien der Höflichkeit. Auch die sind nicht deutschlandweit festgelegt. Auch der Knigge ist ja nicht bindend. Aber dennoch wird es so etwas, wie ein allgemeines Verständnis von Höflichkeit geben. Warum soll es dann bitte nicht auch einen von Anglern definierten *Angel-Knigge* geben?


----------



## LOCHI (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Jeder einzelne der sich an Schonzeiten hält handelt waidgerecht!

Wird Zeit hier langsam den Account zu löschen! Entweder List man hier so einen Quatsch, völlig sinnfreie Umfragen oder die Themen werden sowieso alles von Thomas beantwortet ob Ahnung oder nicht!

Und ob waidgerechtigkeit irgendwo verankert ist juckt den Toten Fuchs!


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Eine allgemeingültige, diskutierte, vielfach veröffentlichte "Waidgerechtigkeit" analog zu den Jägern gibt es bei Anglern nicht.

Was man da versucht als "waidgerecht" zu verkaufen, ist das moralisch/ethische Empfinden normale Menschen, was NICHTS zu tun hat mit allgemeingültigen, diskutierten, vielfach veröffentlichten Reggularien, die von einr Gruppe allgemein anerkanntt sind und unter so einen Titel wie "Waidgerechtigkeit" dann auch zu Recht zusammen gefasst werden könnten..

Es ist der immer noch feuchte Traum von Fischereiverbandlern, auch irgendwie ein bisschen wie Jäger da ein bisschen besser anerkannt zu werden und Anglern mit so einem Alibibegriff weitere Regeln aufzudrücken.



> Jeder einzelne der sich an Schonzeiten hält handelt waidgerecht!


Nein, der handelt nur gesetzeskonform.

Gesetze einzuhalten ist schlichte Pflicht und hat nichts mit freiwilligen, oft über Gesetze hinausgehenden, moralisch/ethischen Standards wie bei "Waidgerechtigkeit" zu tun.

Wenn nur das reine Gesetze einhalten schon "waidgerecht" wäre, könnte man sich den hochtrabenden Begriff ja sparen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Warum soll es dann bitte nicht auch einen von Anglern definierten Angel-Knigge geben?


Jepp, aber NICHT von Funktionären von Naturschutzverbänden organisierter Angelfischer definiert, sondern von Anglern!

Und dann breit diskutiert und anerkannt aus langer Kultur und Tradition..

Also so in 100 - 150 Jahren..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Alleine die Anzahl von 2 deutschen Naturschutzverbänden:

NABU ca. 620.000
BUND ca. 584.000

Da habe ich noch nicht die Mitglieder der vielen kleineren Verbände und auch die "Förder"-Mitglieder von Peta nicht mit drinnen. Vergleiche dies bitte mit der Anzahl der verbandsgebundenen Angler. Und glaube mal nicht, dass es nicht noch eine große Zahl an Menschen gibt, die nicht Mitglied in einer dieser Organisationen sind, aber deren Thesen teilen. Alleine in meinem Bekanntenkreis gibt es mehr Sympathisanten, als tatsächliche Mitglieder.

Deine Ausgangsthese ist schlicht falsch. Die Angler kommen unter Druck, gerade weil es so viele Naturschützer nebst Sympathisanten gibt. Da deine Ausgangsthese schon falsch ist, musst du dich nicht wundern, dass du ständig zu falschen Schlussfolgerungen kommst. Die Fehlerhaftigkeit wird dir nur nicht bewusst, weil du dich innerhalb des AB in einer Echokammer und Filterblase befindest. - Ist halt leider so. Daher ist auch die Außenwirkung, die das AB erzielt eher gering.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Von Anglern definiert..richtig.
> 
> 
> Nur...wo fängt Anglers Knigge an , wo endet er?



Es ist halt wie beim Knigge auch. Einer aus der Szene schreibt es auf und die anderen bestimmen für sich, ob das ganze für sie sinnvoll ist. Ist man sich aber mal unklar, wie man sich verhalten soll, kann man halt nachschauen und kennt dann jedenfalls das, womit man nicht falsch macht. Wenn man durch einen  solchen weitgehend unverbindlichen Kodex verhindern kann, dass Gesetze das Angeln weiter einschränken, dann halte ich es für sinnvoll daran zu arbeite.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Da das Dinge umfasst, die bisher nicht gesetzlich geregelt waren, wird das schnell zukünftig mit aufgenommen in den Verbotskalender.

KEIN freiwilliges Angebot hat bis dato irgendeine rechtliche Einschränkung von Anglern und Angeln verhindert, im Gegenteil:
Die wollen das ja auch......

NABU, BUND, PETA und Konsorten würden sich über solche Vorlagen für weitere Verbote und Einschränkungen sicher eher freuen als Angler..

Frei nach Minister Habecks (GRÜNE) aktueller Empfehlung:
Meereskundliche Exkursionen statt "Kochtopfangeln": 
Habecks Tipp für Angelkutter


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Nur ein Beispiel aus der aktuell ja auch laufenden Setzkescherdiskussion.

Der ist vielerorts gesetzlich zuerst mal erlaubt.

Aber auch von vielen Vereinen, Verbänden und Bewirtschaftern verpönt.

Viele Angler (vor allem wenn keine Friedfischangler) sind aber auch selber gegen Setzkescher aus moralisch/ethischen Gründen (wg. nicht länger als notwendig leiden lassen), man kann Fische gleich schlachten und auf Eis legen oder nach Hause gehen..

Hier wird es kaum zu breitem Konsens kommen 

Was ist nun "waidgerecht"?

Setzkescher oder nicht?


----------



## fusselfuzzy (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Definition Waidgerecht:

der Jagd und dem jagdlichen Brauchtum gemäß handelnd

 nennt man einen gewissen Kanon an Normen und Regeln, die für jeden  verantwortlichen Jäger oder Angler gelten sollten. Dies umfasst unter  anderem die Hege des Wildes oder der Fischbestände und den Verzicht auf  bestimmte als grausam geltende Jagd- bzw Angelmethoden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

siehe oben:
Setzkescher.

Die einen sagen grausam und nicht notwendig, die anderen sagen notwendig..

Ist der nun waidgerecht oder nicht?


----------



## fusselfuzzy (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Frage 1
Was ist nun "waidgerecht"?
der Jagd und dem jagdlichen Brauchtum gemäß handelnd

 nennt man einen gewissen Kanon an Normen und Regeln, die für jeden   verantwortlichen Jäger oder Angler gelten sollten. Dies umfasst unter   anderem die Hege des Wildes oder der Fischbestände und den Verzicht auf   bestimmte als grausam geltende Jagd- bzw Angelmethoden. 

Frage 2
Setzkescher oder nicht?
Sofern wie in Frage 1 nicht dagegen gehandelt wird.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da das Dinge umfasst, die bisher nicht gesetzlich geregelt waren, wird das schnell zukünftig mit aufgenommen in den Verbotskalender.


Das ist doch Unfug. Die ist doch bei früheren Versionen, die Waidgerechtigkeit zu definieren doch auch nicht passiert. Tun wir nicht, dann wird uns so etwas irgendwann diktiert. Wir müssen hier die Definitionshoheit für uns vereinnahmen.


----------



## ronram (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nein, nicht waidgerecht.
> - Fisch fangen
> - entweder sofort zurück ins Wasser, da nicht brauchbar
> - oder Fisch eins über die Rübe und ab in die Pfanne
> ...



Ja, waidgerecht.
--> weil vom dt. Tierschutzrecht erlaubt.

Siehe https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4769741&postcount=122


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur ein Beispiel aus der aktuell ja auch laufenden Setzkescherdiskussion.
> 
> Der ist vielerorts gesetzlich zuerst mal erlaubt.
> 
> ...



Ein sehr gutes Beispiel. Hier hätte eine klare Aussage wann es sinnvoll ist einen Setzkescher zu verwenden und wann nicht vielen Vereinen und Gewässerbetreiber die Sicherheit gegeben, die sie nun nicht hatte und daher vorsorglich ein Verbot aussprachen. Genau um solche Reaktionen zu verhindern ist ein entsprechender Kodex von Nutzen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Definition Waidgerecht:
> 
> der Jagd und dem jagdlichen Brauchtum gemäß handelnd
> 
> nennt man einen gewissen Kanon an Normen und Regeln, die für jeden  verantwortlichen Jäger oder Angler gelten sollten. Dies umfasst unter  anderem die Hege des Wildes oder der Fischbestände und den Verzicht auf  bestimmte als grausam geltende Jagd- bzw Angelmethoden.



Der Thomas will nix hegen, der will nur fangen. Daher will er auch keine Waidgerechtigkeit!


----------



## ronram (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> (..)
> Einfach mal ein Fisch im Setzkescher beobachten.
> 
> VG



Und der Fisch, der am Haken hängt?
Beobachte den mal.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> Nein, nicht waidgerecht.
> - Fisch fangen
> - entweder sofort zurück ins Wasser, da nicht brauchbar
> - oder Fisch eins über die Rübe und ab in die Pfanne
> ...



Eben nicht, weil die lebende Hälterung des Fisches im Sommer schlicht zu einer besseren Nahrungsmittelqualität führt.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ein sehr gutes Beispiel. Hier hätte eine klare Aussage wann es sinnvoll ist einen Setzkescher zu verwenden und wann nicht vielen Vereinen und Gewässerbetreiber die Sicherheit gegeben, die sie nun nicht hatte und daher vorsorglich ein Verbot aussprachen. Genau um solche Reaktionen zu verhindern ist ein entsprechender Kodex von Nutzen.



Das Problem mMn. ist aber "klare Aussage" und bei unseren Gummi"paragraphen" gibt das eben nicht.


----------



## ronram (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ich habe es ja auch absichtlich ein wenig überspitzt formuliert. 

Und wenn man jetzt in "so wenig wie möglich" noch ein "begründet" einfügt, sind wir bei Kolja und der offiziellen rechtlichen Linie.


----------



## ronram (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Mal überspitzt...daheim bleiben würde genau das erfüllen



_So wenig Leid wie möglich_ zufügen ist ein ganz anderes Paar Schuhe als _ohne vernünftigen Grund Leid/Schaden_ zufügen.

So wenig wie möglich = 0
Die maximale Leideinsparung beträgt genau 100%, wenn ich Zuhause bleibe.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das es erlaubt ist, für mich ist es trotzdem nicht waidgerecht.
> 
> Einfach mal ein Fisch im Setzkescher beobachten.
> 
> VG



Ja, haben sich weitgehend normal verhalten, jedenfalls, wenn der Setzkescher groß genug war.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Mal ein paar Fakten zum Ursprung der Wörter Weide, Weidgerecht, Weidmann, weidlich:
Der Wortstamm ist Weide, also jene grasbewachsene Fläche, auf der Wiederkäuer weiden. Daher ist auch die heute Schreibweise mit „ei“ die am Wortursprung näherliegende. Das Wort stamm aus dem indogermanisch Sprachraum. Sein Ursprung liegt im Altindischen „veti“: richtet sein Augenmerk auf etwas. Im Altnordischen wurde daraus veior, was bereits Jagd bedeutet. Das sich daraus ableitende Wort Weidmann hieß im Mittelhochdeutschen noch Weidemann und beschrieb den Jäger und Angler. Mittelhochdeutsch wurde etwa 1050-1350 n.Chr. gesprochen. Wir haben es hierbei mit einem sozusagen mit einem uralten Begriff der Deutschen Sprache zu tun. Das Wort „weidlich“ (althochdeutsch noch „weidalih“) bedeutet: zur Jagt gehörig, wobei es eine echte Trennung zwischen Jagd und Fischerei insoweit nicht gab. Der Gebrauch des Wortes ging im 17. Jahrhundert zurück, wird dann aber seit etwa 1800 wieder häufiger verwendet. – Meine eigene Vermutung: Mit dem Aufkommen der Jagd und Fischerei als Freizeitgestaltung. Jedenfalls würde dies zur Entstehung des heitigen Begriffs der Weidgerechtigkeit passen. Wir haben es hier allerdings mit Nichten mit einem Begriff zu tun, der uns von irgendwelchen Naturschützern oder Angelfeinden aufs Auge gedrückt wurde. Es ist ein ureigener Begriff der Angler- und Jägerschaft über den wir auch weiterhin Deutungshoheit behalten sollten.


----------



## Bobster (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es ist ein ureigener Begriff der Angler- und Jägerschaft über den wir auch weiterhin Deutungshoheit behalten sollten.



Ja natürlich,
 kann und sollte aber doch wohl nicht im begrenzten Raum des AB zu klären sein.


----------



## UMueller (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

@Kolja
Das der Begriff nicht von Naturschützern stammt ist doch klar, daß hat hier auch niemand geschrieben. Das ein Angler sich waidgerecht verhält ist eigentlich auch klar. Bei mir im Angelschein stehts sogar. Das Angeln hat in jeder Weise waidgerecht zu erfolgen. Definiert ist es jedoch nicht. Ich hab nur Angst davor wenn unser Dachverband das nun tun sollte.


----------



## Drxpshxt (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ich fang einfach noch mal vorne an... macht ja schon Spaß 



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln kann mangels Definition nur ne innere Haltung sein.
> Es ist doch definiert, als regelkonforme,
> fachgerechte Ausübung der Jagd. Wieso muss das fürs Angeln speziell oder anders definiert werden?
> 
> ...


----------



## ayron (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Zu Recht.
> 
> Die (ver) argumentieren Angler nämlich desöfteren ins Aus..und merken das nicht einmal.



Falls, investiere ich in Firmen, die vorranig 30er geflecht aufwärst herstellen.....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Zu Recht.
> 
> Die (ver) argumentieren Angler nämlich desöfteren ins Aus..und merken das nicht einmal.



Die Wiederholung ist das wichtigste pädagogische Mittel.
Die Wiederholung ist das wichtigste pädagogische Mittel.


----------



## gründler (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ich krieg immer Ausschlag wenn es mit e geschrieben wird.....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



gründler schrieb:


> Ich krieg immer Ausschlag wenn es mit e geschrieben wird.....



Siehe mein Beitrag #164.


----------



## smithie (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> Dem Fisch schon, aber mein Magen knurrt irgendwann.


Ist Dir bewusst, dass das im Endeffekt das Grab des Angelns ist?
Niemand in Deutschland muss Angeln, um nicht zu verhungern.

Also ist das geringstmöglich Leid hinsichtlich Haken und Angeln: daheimbleiben = 0.


----------



## Bobster (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Alles typisch deutsch hier.


----------



## smithie (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> Doch, wenn ich Fisch essen möchte muss ich angeln.
> Oder ich kaufe Fisch, der noch elendiger behandelt wurde, als ich es als Angler schaffe.
> 
> VG


Nö, Du fährst zum lokalen Fischzüchter und lässt Dir Deine Forelle oder Karpfen oder xyz mitgeben |rolleyes
(die anderenfalls möglicherweise als Besatz eh zum Fang in einem zu beangelnden Gewässer gelandet wäre...)


----------



## gründler (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> Doch, wenn ich Fisch essen möchte muss ich angeln.
> Oder ich kaufe Fisch, der noch elendiger behandelt wurde, als ich es als Angler schaffe.
> 
> VG


Du musst gar nix,weil du wie alle anderen der hier lebenden kaufen kannst.....

Wenn du zu mir kommst wird dein fisch vor deinen Augen gefangen und Sachgerecht getötet und bestimmt nicht elendig behandelt.
Nicht alle fische leben/sterben...etc. Elendig........


----------



## smithie (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> lokaler Fischzüchter, der war gut.#6
> In Bayern vielleicht, bei uns ist Selbstversorgung angesagt oder Fischtheke.
> Aber ob es den Fischen beim Fischzüchter gut geht, wer weiß, wer weiß.
> Muss ich erst mal Rücksprache mit PETA halten ob das in Ordnung geht.
> ...


Ihr bekommt 1x pro Woche eine Lebendlieferung... hm, ob das jetzt weniger oder mehr Stress ist, als ein Haken... schwierig...


Da ließe sich bestimmt ein tolles Kontrollsystem für Fischzüchter zusammen mit Peta aufziehen! Gute Kontrolletti Praxis (GKP) oder "Waidgerechtigkeit im Fischhandel" 

cheers


----------



## geomas (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Um es auf den Punkt zu bringen.
> Ich halte Angeln für die umweltverträglichste und waidgerechteste (da haben wir es wieder) Art Fisch zu fangen.
> ...



Seh ich auch so. 
Vorausgesetzt, es wird „waidgerecht” geangelt. Ist ja nicht überall der Fall.


----------



## Drxpshxt (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



smithie schrieb:


> zander67 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Dem Fisch schon, aber mein Magen knurrt irgendwann.
> ...



Was für ein riesen Stuss. Dafür gibt es Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Fangbegrenzungen und und und.
Das einzige Grab des Angelns sind ausschließlich Spaßangler, die nur zur Belustigung Fische fangen und im hohen Bogen wieder reinwerfen. Das kann man in der heutigen Gesellschaft nämlich kaum mehr als sinnvoll, natur- und tiergerecht vermitteln.

Und Fische zum Nahrungserwerb zu angeln und im Gegenzug auf Fische aus Raubbau und Zerstörung des Meeresbodens mit Schleppnetzen oder ungesunden Aquakulturen mit Medikamenteneinsatz zu verzichten, finde ich sehr vernünftig. + gezielte Entnahme aus Hegegründen.

Und die Fische hängen hier nur kurz am Haken, anstatt an Langleinen stundenlang hinterhergeschleift zu oder als unerwünschter Beifang weggeworfen zu werden, in riesigen Netzen zu Tode gequetscht oder an der Luft langsam zu ersticken.

...mal wieder Hirn einschalten.#y


----------



## geomas (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Dropshot schrieb:


> ...
> Das einzige Grab des Angelns sind ausschließlich Sportangler, die nur zur Belustigung Fische fangen. Das kann man in der heutigen Gesellschaft nämlich kaum mehr als sinnvoll, natur- und tiergerecht vermitteln.
> 
> ...



Die mit Madendosen, Schnurresten und Knicklichttütchen zugemüllten Ufer würden sich als passende Begräbnisstätte anbieten ;-/

Meiner Beobachtung nach sehen weite Teile der Öffentlichkeit das Angeln an sich nicht kritisch. Aber das Thema Müll am Gewässer wird immer wieder erwähnt.


----------



## smithie (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Was für ein riesen Stuss. Dafür gibt es Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Fangbegrenzungen und und und.
> Das einzige Grab des Angelns sind ausschließlich Sportangler, die nur zur Belustigung Fische fangen. Das kann man in der heutigen Gesellschaft nämlich kaum mehr als sinnvoll, natur- und tiergerecht vermitteln.
> 
> Und Fische zum Nahrungserwerb zu angeln und im Gegenzug auf Fische aus Raubbau und Zerstörung des Meeresbodens mit Schleppnetzen oder ungesunden Aquakulturen mit Medikamenteneinsatz zu verzichten, finde ich sehr vernünftig. + gezielte Entnahme aus Hegegründen.
> ...


Bitte 
- die Posts nochmal Lesen,
- im Zusammenhang verstehen, 
- dann rumblöken (Hirn einschalten) #h

Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Fangbegrenzungen haben nunmal nichts mit "Fischen möglichst wenig Leiden zufügen" zu tun.

Was verstehst Du denn unter Belustigung? C&R? C&D? ...?

Ich finde es immer wieder belustigend, wie viel Wirbel wir in Deutschland um dieses Thema machen, wo in den meisten anderen Ländern der Welt nur fragend mit dem Kopf geschüttelt wird, wenn man das erzählt...
Kannst ja mal einem Iren erzählen, dass Du die Hechtmutti in seinem Lough entnimmst, weil sonst das Angeln zu Grabe getragen wird...... |rolleyes


----------



## iGude (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



smithie schrieb:


> ...
> Schonzeiten, Mindestmaße, Fangbegrenzungen haben nunmal nichts mit "Fischen möglichst wenig Leiden zufügen" zu tun....... |rolleyes



Stimmt, da zieht der Begriff Waidgerecht.


----------



## smithie (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



iGude schrieb:


> Stimmt, da zieht der Begriff Waidgerecht.


Da kommen wir schon näher. 

Aber den Begriff gibt’s doch gar nicht für die Angler 

Over and out #h


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



smithie schrieb:


> Bitte
> - die Posts nochmal Lesen,
> - im Zusammenhang verstehen,
> - dann rumblöken (Hirn einschalten) #h
> ...


Das Lamentieren über andere Länder ist allerdings irrelevant, weil es um Deutschland geht. In Deutschland tickt die Gesellschaft anders. Es nützt den Anglern aber nichts, darüber zu sinnieren. Man muss es nehmen, wie es ist und von dieser Position aus das Beste daraus machen. Weil die deutsche Gesellschaft eben so "ökologisiert" ist, muss man diesen Gedankengang aufgreifen und für sich nutzen. Dies passiert auf der einen Seite dadurch, dass sich die Angelverbände auch als Naturschützer darstellen und zum anderen, indem man sich in der Ausübung seines Hobbys Regeln setzt. Die kann man jetzt Weitgerechtigkeit nennen oder gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei, völlig egal. Die Deutschen fahren nun einmal auf solche Regeln ab. Also gib dem Affen Zucker, wenn es der ganzen Sache dient. Schaden fügen vor allem die Angler der Gemeinschaft der Angler zu, die sich nicht an gesetzliche Regeln halten (illegale Wettfischen, lebender Köderfisch) oder die gegen den so genannten Anstand aller billig und gerecht denkenden Verstoßen. Für viele wird dieser Anstand durch Angler verletzt, die ohne jegliche Entnahmeabsicht ans Wasser gehen und sich dann auch noch selbst beweihräuchernd mit ihrem Fang ablichten lassen. Das Ablichten lassen halte ich dabei für den schlimmeren Teil. Stellt euch doch nur mal vor, was man sagen würde, wenn ein Jäger per Betäubungsmunition einen Hirsch "erlegt", sich auf diesem sitzend ablichten lässt und der Hirsch dann nach einiger Zeit aufsteht und seines Weges zieht. Ein solches Verhalten würde mehrheitlich in der Gesellschaft abgelehnt. Wir können als Minderheit unser Hobby aber nur mit der Gesellschaftsmehrheit und nicht gegen sie ausüben. Wir sind auf die Akzeptanz oder zumindest die Toleranz der Gesellschaftsmehrheit angewiesen. Wer dieses Problem nicht sieht und rummoppert, früher sei alles besser gewesen und so soll es gefälligst wieder sein, der ist ein Träumer. Mit der Realität hat das nichts zu tun. Es geht zunächst nur darum dem Status quo zu halten und dann langfristig auszubauen. Das ist aber nichts, was von heute auf morgen funktioniert. Ein Angel-Knigge, der definiert, wie sich Angler Weidgerechtigkeit vorstellen wäre da ein guter Schritt in die richtige Richtung.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



geomas schrieb:


> Die mit Madendosen, Schnurresten und Knicklichttütchen zugemüllten Ufer würden sich als passende Begräbnisstätte anbieten ;-/
> 
> Meiner Beobachtung nach sehen weite Teile der Öffentlichkeit das Angeln an sich nicht kritisch. Aber das Thema Müll am Gewässer wird immer wieder erwähnt.



Auch das gehört in einen Angel-Knigge.


----------



## Drxpshxt (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



smithie schrieb:


> Bitte
> - die Posts nochmal Lesen,
> - im Zusammenhang verstehen,
> - dann rumblöken (Hirn einschalten) #h
> ...


habe sehr genau gelesen. Und darauf war das mit den Fangbegrenzungen bezogen. Wie und warum du das jetzt auf die Waidgerechtigkeit beziehst....
hat mit dem Einschalten wohl doch nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Lajos1 (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die scheinen noch massiver einen an der Waffel zu haben als ohnehin schon  vermutet..und immer öfter auch bestätigt
> 
> Aber so sind sie halt..diese dt. Heuchler mit ihrer verlogenen Scheinheiligkeitskrone



Hallo,

ist aber leider so, das mit C&R kriegst Du in Deutschland nicht gebacken. Das können wir uns abschminken und wir sind ja auch erst in die Schusslinie geraten, als das mit C&R durch immer mehr Veröffentlichungen der C&Rler publik wurde.
Ich bin kein Freund von C&R, habe aber auch nichts dagegen wenn das praktiziert wird, solange man sich dadurch nicht für einen besseren Angler hält. Reine C&Rler sind ja prozentual gesehen eine richtige Minderheit, das Problem liegt halt in deren Veröffentlichungen (Presse etc.). Das ist die Krux.
Dass das in anderen Ländern anders gesehen wird ist total egal, wir sind in Deutschland und da ticken die Leute in solchen Sachen eben anders, wie Kolja ja schon schrieb.
Da kann man machen nix|uhoh:.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Kolja Kreder (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die scheinen noch massiver einen an der Waffel zu haben als ohnehin schon  vermutet..und immer öfter auch bestätigt
> 
> Aber so sind sie halt..diese dt. Heuchler mit ihrer verlogenen Scheinheiligkeitskrone



Jeder Jeck ist anders, wie wir im Rheinland sagen.


----------



## thanatos (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Waidgerechtigkeit ist eine persönliche Einstellung zu Sitte und Anstand !
 Hat nichts mit befolgen irgend welcher Gesetze zu tun ,sich an schwachsinnige Verbote halten  - 
 Da Menschen nun mal verschieden sind ,sind nun mal auch ihre Einstellungen verschieden .Leider müssen aber einige meinen alle haben ihre Ansicht zu vertreten und finden in der Politik irgend welche D.....n die dann ein Gesetz durchpauken .
 Ist doch in anderen Lebensbereichen genauso ,was in meiner Jugendzeit noch verboten war ,und Gott wollte das man sie ...- ist heute absolut gesellschaftsfähig und sogar die 
 Adoption kleiner Jungs ist ihnen nicht verwehrt .
 Manch einer versteht es nicht - andere finden es gut.

 Ps. habe mir bewust den krassesten Vergleich ausgesucht 
 um zu zeigen wie manipulierbar die Gesetzesgeber sind .


----------



## Jose (29. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

ist thema im AB seit jeher:
AB-interne Google-Suchen:


waidgerecht Ungefähr 977 Ergebnisse
weidgerecht Ungefähr 78 Ergebnisse (neue rechtschreibung)


bei bislang 196 posts in diesem trööt bleiben noch locker 800+ posts, wo man 'schürfen' könnte.


das thema an sich ruft bei mir erinnerungen hervor: herrschaft über sprache, herrschaft über denken - und das wurde und wird als grundsätzliche strategie von allen irgendwie interessierten verfolgt.
und am liebsten in beton gegossen, weil steintafeln auf irgendeinem berg mit flammenshow arg out sind.




ich geb dem TE ja recht: ausformuliert schafft jeder begriff grenzen, zu respektierende natürlich, kurz, da werden stricke gedreht.


und widerspruch gibts trotzdem, weil das unformulierte "waidgerecht-gefühl" existiert real und findet seinen niederschlag wohl bei jedem angler, mit unterschieden.
so isses eben.


ich empfinde echolote zb. als top-möglichkeit, gewässerstrukturen zu erkennen.
echolot zum auffinden von fangträchtigen ansammlungen von fischen empfinde ich als unfair, weil chancengleichheit nicht gewahrt wird, wie schießen von tieren in gehegen - ist also nicht waidgerecht, waidmännisch.


beispiele gibts zuhauf, lichtfallen, kokkelkörner usw. usw. bis hin zur legschnur und Carbidflasche.


waidgerechtigkeit beim angeln gibts und wird überwiegend praktiziert, die dollpunkte sind eh verboten.


die sorge des TE ist bedingt berechtigt: gibts nen definierten kanon von 'waidgerechtigkeit', dann sind da auch einschränkungen für angler logisch.

logisch ist aber auch, wenn man 'schützerischen' bestrebungen wie wanderfischprogramme, wisent-ansiedelung und das ding mit den wölfen ablehnt mit dem argument, das seien projekte, die in unserer _kulturlandschaft_ keinen platz mehr haben, dann sollte es ebenso logisch sein, dass freies schweifendes angeln eben auch out of time ist. _kulturlandschaft_ eben, nix natur und freies schweifen.


so traurig das auch ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



thanatos schrieb:


> Da Menschen nun mal verschieden sind ,sind nun mal auch ihre Einstellungen verschieden .Leider müssen aber einige meinen alle haben ihre Ansicht zu vertreten und finden in der Politik irgend welche D.....n die dann ein Gesetz durchpauken .


So ist das, und das leider fernab aller Fakten, wie ja mehrfach bewiesen:
Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.

Und diesen Gesetzgeber, NABU, PETA und Konsorten zusätzlich Munition zu geben mit Selbstbeschränkung über eine nicht wie bei der Jagd über einen langen Zeitraum etablierte, sondern aus einem (schützerischen) Zeitgeist heraus folgenden Motivation, indem man eine Giftliste mit freiwilligen, übers Gesetz hinausgehende Beschränkungen erstellt, das kann man machen....

PETA, NABU, Habeck, Hendricks, Happach-Kasan, Rodust, etc. werden sich freuen, wenn ihnen nun organisierte Angelfischer noch zuarbeiten bei der weiteren Beschränkung der Angler..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So ist das, und das leider fernab aller Fakten, wie ja mehrfach bewiesen:
> Angelpolitik: Der Tod der Fakten - R.I.P.
> 
> Und diesen Gesetzgeber, NABU, PETA und Konsorten zusätzlich Munition zu geben mit Selbstbeschränkung über eine nicht wie bei der Jagd über einen langen Zeitraum etablierte, sondern aus einem (schützerischen) Zeitgeist heraus folgenden Motivation, indem man eine Giftliste mit freiwilligen, übers Gesetz hinausgehende Beschränkungen erstellt, das kann man machen....
> ...



Stimmt halt nicht, auch wenn du es wiederholst. Politik ist voll von Kompromissen. Das war so, das ist so und so wird es immer sein. Und dies ist für die Angler als Minderheit auch gut so. Denn letztlich gib es nur zwei Arten in der Demokratie einen solchen Diskurs aufzulösen. Entweder man findet einen Kompromiss oder die Mehrheit setzt sich durch. Auf letzteres sollte man sich als Minderheit nicht einlassen. Oder, wie SunTzu es sagen würde: Führe keinen Krieg, den du nicht gewinnen kannst!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Angler sind weniger eine Minderheit als Naturschützer, es gibt wesentlich mehr organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer und Angler als Naturschützer.

Wer sich selber klein macht und  aus Angst in die Hosen sche....., dem sind Kompromisse immer lieber - eh klar...

Wer aber mit Kompromissen/Kompromissankündigun und Selbstkasteiung  in Verhandlungen geht (wie Angebot "Waidgerecht") braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn er am Ende noch weniger in den Händen hält und wie aktuell noch Verbote oben drauf bekommt.

Eine Gewerkschaft, die 3 % will, geht auch mit 8% und nicht mit 3% an den Start zum verhandeln..

Wohin die Abnickerei (>>Kompromisse) der real existierenden Verbände hingeführt haben, sieht man ja an den vielen Verboten und Einschränkungen, die zudem immer schneller zunehmend mehr werden.

Selbst Nichtangler sind da weniger erschrocken als Angler, die schon vor Verhandlungen den Schützern Kompromisse anbieten:
Mediathek/Video: MDR SACHSEN-ANHALT HEUTE: Vehlgaster fürchten um Angler-Freiheit

Der Angler bietet Kompromisse schon im Vorfeld, der Vize-Bürgermeister Klartext:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leider hat der Herr vom Angelverein "Kompromissbereitschaft" signalisiert!
> Und wird wohl partiellen Angelverboten am Ende zustimmen, obwohl es dazu faktisch und fachlich (die Vögel brüten da ja bereits TROTZ Anglern) KEINERLEI Grund dazu gibt.
> 
> *Der stellvertretende Bürgermeister hat dagegen klar erkannt, was Sache ist und das auch klar formuliert:*
> ...




Und wenn ausgerechnet solch abnickende Funktionäre der Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Angelfischerei dann "Waidgerechtigkeit" FÜR ALLE Angler mit definieren wollen, kann man die dräuenden Angelverbote am Horizont schon sehen und PETA und NABU werden Champagner kalt stellen....

Ja, wer kämpft, KANN verlieren...
Wer nicht kämpft, HAT schon verloren..







PS:
Wer Angler klein macht oder meint, dass Angler und ihr Tun schlecht wären oder negative Auswirkungen haben könnte, sollte NIE Angler vertreten dürfen..

NIE!!


----------



## smithie (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das Lamentieren über andere Länder ist allerdings irrelevant, weil es um Deutschland geht. In Deutschland tickt die Gesellschaft anders. Es nützt den Anglern aber nichts, darüber zu sinnieren.


Hast du denn überhaupt schon mal versucht, es den Leuten zu erklären, wie es in anderen Ländern funktioniert? Oder woher genau kommt deine Überzeugung , dass das hier nicht möglich ist? (Weil man es von Verbands Seite schon so oft gehört hat?)
Meine Erfahrungen sind da nicht so schlecht. 

Wenn ich aber mit „das geht hier so und so nicht“ ins Rennen gehe, mache ich es mir gewissermaßen auch einfach.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Dein Mangel an Kenntnis von politischen Prozessen ist schon bemerkenswert. Es gibt Dinge, die kann man unterschiedlich sehen. Was du hier aber schreibst ist von den Fakten her falsch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler sind weniger eine Minderheit als Naturschützer, es gibt wesentlich mehr organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer und Angler als Naturschützer. Wer sich selber klein macht und  aus Angst in die Hosen sche....., dem sind Kompromisse immer lieber - eh klar...


Es gibt weit mehr Umwelt-und Naturschützer, als es Angler gibt. Alleine BUND und NABU haben zusammen mehr Mitglieder, als alle Landesangelverbände zusammen. Und das sind nur zwei Naturschutzverbände. Da habe ich die vielen regional Tätigen Vereine noch gar nicht mit dabei. Die Umwelt- und Naturschützer haben es sogar geschafft eine Partei zu gründen, die im Bundestag sitzt und die Landesregierung von BW bildet. Davon sind die Angler aber so was von weit weg. Daher ist deine Behauptung schlicht falsch. Von dieser Fehleinschätzung aus, kommst du dann permanent zu falschen Schlüssen, was die Einflussmöglichkeiten der Angler auf das politische Tagesgeschäft angeht. Wir machen uns nicht klein. Ganz im Gegenteil. Wir erreichen viel, gemessen an unserer Anzahl und gemessen, dass wir es mit einer Übermacht an Natur- und Umweltschützern zu tun haben.
Ich sehe dir das aber nach, da du es vermutlich gefangen in deiner Filterblase und Echokammer nicht anders sehen kannst. Mit der Welt da draußen hat es aber nichts zu tun. Ist halt leider so. Aber dafür hast du ja mich, der dir die Welt erklärt. 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer aber mit Kompromissen/Kompromissankündigun und Selbstkasteiung  in Verhandlungen geht (wie Angebot "Waidgerecht") braucht sich nicht wundern, wenn er am Ende noch weniger in den Händen hält und wie aktuell noch Verbote oben drauf bekommt.


Hier wird deine Fehleinschätzung der Machtverhältnisse besonders deutlich.  In der Minderheit ist der Kompromiss das Beste, was erreicht werden kann. Damit ist im Übrigen noch nicht gesagt, dass der Kompromiss nicht mehr Vor- als Nachteile für die Angler haben kann. Ein Entgegenkommen durch eine kodifizierte Weidgerechtigkeit kann so ebenfalls mehr Vor- als Nachteile haben. Wenn wir diesen Kodex selber aufstellen, behalten wir die Deutungshoheit.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Eine Gewerkschaft, die 3 % will, geht auch mit 8% und nicht mit 3% an den Start zum verhandeln..


Hier wird nun dein mangelndes Verständnis von politischen zusammenhängen deutlich. Tarifpartner sind nur bedingt mit politischen Strömungen und Parteien vergleichbar. Die Gewerkschaft verfügt nämlich über ein Macht- und Drohpotenzials. Die Gewerkschaft kann mit Streiks den Arbeitgebern Schaden zufügen. Vergleich die nun mal mit uns Anglern. Klar wir können demnächst alle einen Sitzstreik am Angelgewässer machen und uns in den Ansitz begeben aber die Angel zuhause lassen. – Da werden die Angelgegner höchstens sagen: „Na siehst du, jetzt haben sie es begriffen!“ Die Anglerschaft ist ein zahnloser Tiger. Fehlen einem die Waffen, sollte man nicht in den Krieg ziehen, sondern versuchen mit Verhandlungen das bestmögliche Ergebnis zu erzielen. 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wohin die Abnickerei (>>Kompromisse) der real existierenden Verbände hingeführt haben, sieht man ja an den vielen Verboten und Einschränkungen, die zudem immer schneller zunehmend mehr werden.


 Nicht alles hätte abgenickt werden müssen, da sind wir uns einig. Ohne Kompromisse geht es aber dennoch nicht. Oder sollen wir alle streiken (s.o.).

Selbst Nichtangler sind da weniger erschrocken als Angler, die schon vor Verhandlungen den Schützern Kompromisse anbieten:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn ausgerechnet solch abnickende Funktionäre der Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Angelfischerei dann "Waidgerechtigkeit" FÜR ALLE Angler mit definieren wollen, kann man die dräuenden Angelverbote am Horizont schon sehen und PETA und NABU werden Champagner kalt stellen....


Jetzt kommen wir in den Bereich, denn ich nur noch als Schwachsinn bezeichnen kann. Der DAFV definiert es ja gerade nicht! Ich bin derjenige, den dies stört. Es geht auch nicht darum, dass irgendein Funktionär dies definieren Will. Ich will dies definieren. Und ich werde dies auch tun. Wenn du meine Beiträge aufmerksam gelesen hast, wirst du auch feststellen, dass überhaupt nichts Rechtsverbindliches definieren möchte. Es geht ja gerade darum, dass es nicht rechtsverbindlich ist. Eben mit dem Stellenwert eines Knigge. Es soll auch nicht in Stein gemeißelt sein. Denn alles ist im Fluss. Es kann immer nur „state off the art“ sein. Auch das habe ich geschrieben.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wer Angler klein macht oder meint, dass Angler und ihr Tun schlecht wären oder negative Auswirkungen haben könnte, sollte NIE Angler vertreten dürfen..


Genau und daher schreitet man mutig voran und Definiert das Ganze, bevor es nichtangelnde Naturschützer für uns tun.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

NABU hat wie BUND ca. 500.0000 (ob die PETA mit ihren bundesweit 9 oder 10 Mitgliedern auf Spender und Fördermitglieder mitzählen, müsst ich erst gucken?) 

Angler in Vereinen weit über 1 Million (nicht nur in Verbänden ist man organisiert, auch wenn Verbandler gerne so sehen wollen)..

Dass die ne Partei gründen hat nix mit Zahl, sondern mit Effektivität und Kompetenz zu tun, die ja den Angelfischerverbänden fehlt.

Natürlich ist ein Kompromiss oft das Beste/Einzige - deswegen den schon VOR Verhandlung Kompromisse anbieten ist IMMER schlicht DUMM.

Und wenn DAFV und Konsorten Waidgerechtigkeit definieren wollen, kanns doch gleich PETA, NABU oder BUND machen - für den Angler wär wohl kein Unterschied zu sehen am Ende.

Statt Waidgerechtigkeit definieren die Vorteile des Angelns aufzuführen, wäre sinnvoller als sich selbst die Knute zu geben.
Wen man nur abkassieren aber nicht kämpfen will, ist Waidgerechtigkeitsliste aufstellen  natürlich ein geiler "Tätigkeitsnachweis"..

So sinnvoll wie Fisch des Jahres vom DAFV statt Angler des Jahres ;.))))

In die Kategorie gehört verbandsgetriebene "Waidgerechtigkeit"....

Die individuelle ist davon eh nicht betroffen und wird immer näher an anglerischer Realität als eine Verbandsaufgepfropfte von Funktionären sein ;-))



> Ich will dies definieren


Kannst DU ha für Dich.
Individuell wie jeder Angler - kein Problem.

VERLANG NUR NIE, dass andere das annehmen  sollen/müssen..!!

PS:
Sicherlich Verschreiber aber in dem Zusammenhang göttlich:


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> „state off the art“ sein. Auch das habe ich geschrieben.


Wenns von Verbanditen kommt, kanns nur "off" sein - !State of the art" kann nur von Anglern kommen ;-)))



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> bevor es nichtangelnde Naturschützer für uns tun.


Denen ist Waidgerechtigkeit sowas von wurscht, die wollen Angeln abschaffen und kein waidgerechtes Angeln (wenn Du denen aber ne Vorlage für weitere Einschränkungen lieferst, werden sich sich bedanken, das ist klar)..


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Der grundlegende Fehler ist es, den BUND und Nabu als per se anglerfeindlich und den Gegenspieler der Anglerschaft zu sehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Davon ab:
BUND, NABU, PETA etc. wollen Angler und Angeln eh ganz weg - waidgerecht juckt die kein Stück.

Die Verbände der organisierte Sport- und Angelfischer mit Schwerpunkt Naturschutz und Casting weisen ja den Weg zum Angeln der Zukunft:
Trocken aufm Fussballplatz und Kröten über die Straße tragen ;-)))
Gaaaanz waidgrecht und TSG-konform - als erstklassig waidgerechter Kompromiss ausgehandelt ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der grundlegende Fehler ist es, den BUND und Nabu als per se anglerfeindlich und den Gegenspieler der Anglerschaft zu sehen.


Kommt beim NABU von ganz oben, NACHGEWIESEN:
LSFV-NDS informiert seine Mitglieder über Diskriminierung der Angler durch NABU-Präsidenten


NABU greift Angler an - DAFV schweigt.....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Halten wir also fest:*
> Der Präsident des NABU-Bundesverbandes setzt sich auch konkret für Gliederungen lokal vor Ort ein beim Spendensammeln.
> 
> Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan verweist lieber darauf, dass sie ja nur ehrenamtlich arbeite (was machen eigentlich die ganzen Hauptamtler den ganzen Tag beim DAFV??) und sie sich nicht in Ländersachen einmische..
> ...




*Der NABU-Präsident kann sich gerne öffentlich entschuldigen und davon distanzieren.*

Ansonsten werde ich ihn mit seiner Organisation so nennen, wie er (s. o., BEWIESEN)in der Öffentlichkeit auftritt:
Anglerfeind!

Und wer als NABU-Mitglied sich nicht davon öffentlich distanziert, ist nicht besser als der anglerfeindliche Präsident.

Gaaanz waidgerecht.............

Ud zum Thema:
Ja, es gib individuelle Waidgerechtigkeit, die jeder Angler für sich selber definiert.

Nicht wie bei der Jagd eine aus zig Jahrhunderten traditionell entstandene und allgemeingültige.

Und betet, dass keine Verbandsfunktionäre den Anglern aufschreiben, was ab jetzt "waidgerecht" für Angler sein soll....


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Das hat ungefähr so viel zu sagen, wie die Meinung von Happach-Kasan oder der Fisch des Jahres.  Man ist aus ganz verschiedenen Gründen in einem dieser Verbände. Hinter einer Aussage solcher "Führungsgrößen" steht niemals das Gewicht aller Mitglieder. Wenn man aber alle Mitglieder und Aktionen dieser Verbände auf solche Aussagen reduziert, ist konstruktive Zusammenarbeit im Voraus schon unmöglich. Über Kompromisse kann man dann gerade noch glücklich sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Hinter einer Aussage solcher "Führungsgrößen" steht niemals das Gewicht aller Mitglieder.


Keine einfache Aussage, offizieller Spendenbettelbrief auf NABU-Papier, offiziell als Präsi abgezeichnet...

Und:


Laichzeit schrieb:


> Hinter einer Aussage solcher "Führungsgrößen" steht niemals das Gewicht aller Mitglieder



Kein Problem, können sie gerne beweisen, dass sie das anders sehen als ihr Präsi:


			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Und wer als NABU-Mitglied sich nicht davon öffentlich distanziert, ist nicht besser als der anglerfeindliche Präsident.



Ud zum Thema:
Ja, es gib individuelle Waidgerechtigkeit, die jeder Angler für sich selber definiert.

Nicht wie bei der Jagd eine aus zig Jahrhunderten traditionell entstandene und allgemeingültige.

Und betet, dass keine Verbandsfunktionäre den Anglern aufschreiben, was ab jetzt "waidgerecht" für Angler sein soll....


----------



## Drxpshxt (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Na gut. Dann müssen in NRW die Prüfungsteilnehmer eben ab sofort die Ruten individuell gemäß ihrer inneren Überzeugung aufbauen. Macht es zumindest leichter.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Prüfung hat doch nix mit Waidgerechtigkeit zu tun...

Und ja, man sollte eh jeden seine Angel aufbauen lassen wie er will..

Allerdings ist das insofern waidgerecht, weil wenn man sich die Regeln hält und das Gerät prüfungstauglich aufbaut, wird man eh kaum nen Fisch fangen ;-)))

Aber Prüfung ist eh anderes Thema, und hat mit allgemeiner Waidgerechtigkeit auch eh nix zu tun (deswegen sind die in den einzelnen Ländern so unterschiedlich)..

Hier zum Thema Sinn/Unsinn der Prüfung:
Praktisch erlebt: Der Unsinn der Sportfischerprüfung....

Und zum Thema hier:
Ja, es gib individuelle Waidgerechtigkeit, die jeder Angler für sich selber definiert.

Nicht wie bei der Jagd eine aus zig Jahrhunderten traditionell entstandene und allgemeingültige.

Und betet, dass keine Verbandsfunktionäre den Anglern aufschreiben, was ab jetzt "waidgerecht" für Angler sein soll....


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Diese Art falsch beigebrachter Alibiethik hat Angeldeutschland so nötig wie einen Kropf..das als Waidgerechtigkeit festmachen und du kannst gleich einpacken.



Bruder im Geiste.....


----------



## fusselfuzzy (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Warum dann nicht von uns Anglern Waidgerechtigkeit ausarbeiten?

Anschliesend in allen Foren, öffentlichen Medien und und und... bekanntmachen.

Diese Ausarbeitung dann, inkl. tausender Unterschriften von Anglern, dem Dachverband auf den Tisch knallen.

So oder ähnlich habens die Jäger doch auch gemacht, eben nur über längere Zeiten (Jahrhunderte) bis es dann endlich so weit war.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

WARUM braucht man das ??

ZU was soll das gut sein?

Gesetze beachten und gut (oder nicht erwischen lassen).

Waidgerechtigkeit macht nur Sinn, wenns über Gesetze hinausgeht (sonst reicht ja eh Gesetz).

Brauch ich nicht!

Gesetze sind schlimm so schon genug ohne pseudo ethisch/moralisches Gerechtigkeitsgeschwurbel oben drauf...

Was ein Angler ÜBER Gesetze hinaus NICHT machen oder extra beachten will, ist seine ganz persönliche Sache ..

Kämpft gegen unsinnige Gesetze statt für noch mehr sinnlosen Regelungsbrei...

Und zum Thema hier:
Ja, es gib individuelle Waidgerechtigkeit, die jeder Angler für sich selber definiert.

Nicht wie bei der Jagd eine aus zig Jahrhunderten traditionell entstandene und allgemeingültige.

Und betet, dass keine Verbandsfunktionäre den Anglern aufschreiben, was ab jetzt "waidgerecht" für Angler sein soll....


----------



## fusselfuzzy (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> WARUM braucht man das ??
> 
> ZU was soll das gut sein?
> 
> ...



Um denen jede Waffe aus der Hand zu nehmen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

welche denn??

Du gibts denen doch erst NEUE Waffen in die Hände, wenn Du ihnen neue freiwillige, übers Gesetz hinausgehende Regelungen an die Hand gibst (oder die Idee dazu - da machen die schnell weitere Gesetze draus im Gegensatz zu den inkompetenten Verbandlern der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei wissen die nämlich,  wie das geht:
Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit um Gesetze mit Verboten durchzudrücken).

Das Gesetz reicht.

Dicke!!
Darüber hinaus brauchts keine weiteren Verbote und Einschränkungen, egal ob man das mit weiteren Einschränkungen  Ehrenkodex, Waidgerechtigkeit oder sontwie nennt..
Null

Nada

niente

nix

nie niemals nicht...

Wo bleibt die Waidgerechtigkeit der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie beim Angler und Jäger vor sich hertreiben?

Warum verlangt von denen keiner Waidgerechtigkeit, nur von den eigenen Leuten??


----------



## fusselfuzzy (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Die AB Kurzvariante brachte zu Tage, das man schon beim Setzkescher ins völlig überflüssige moralisieren verfiel..
> 
> Also wie willste rennen lernen, wenn du schon beim simplen gehen über die eigenen Beine stolperst.. oder auch anderen ein Bein stellst?



Hast recht. 
Leider#q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> NABU hat wie BUND ca. 500.0000 (ob die PETA mit ihren bundesweit 9 oder 10 Mitgliedern auf Spender und Fördermitglieder mitzählen, müsst ich erst gucken?)


NABU 620.000 Mitglieder    https://www.nabu.de/wir-ueber-uns/was-wir-tun/00357.html
Bund 584.000 Mitglieder  https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bund_für_Umwelt_und_Naturschutz_Deutschland
Deutscher Tierschutzbund 800.000 Mitglieder https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutscher_Tierschutzbund
Ich weiß ja nicht, wo du deine Zahlen her hast. Allein diese 3 Organisationen sind alle für sich genommen mitgliedsstärker als der DAFV.  Nehme ich die ganzen kleinen Organisationen dazu, kommen die „Schützer“, wie du sie nennst spielend auf die doppelte Anzahl. Die vielen kleineren Organisationen kommen noch dazu. Die Grünen stehen bei aktuellen Umfragen bei  ca. 13 %. Wir Angler. Würden alle Angler Deutschlands politisch an einem Strang ziehen, kämen wir auf 6%, also nicht einmal die Hälfte! Die Frage stellt sich aber nicht, weil die Angler ja nicht an einem Strang ziehen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Angler in Vereinen weit über 1 Million (nicht nur in Verbänden ist man organisiert, auch wenn Verbandler gerne so sehen wollen)..


Nehme ich die ganzen kleinen Organisationen dazu, kommen die „Schützer“, wie du sie nennst spielend auf die doppelte Anzahl. Du solltest anfangen, die Realität zu akzeptieren. Natürlich könnten die Angelverbände besser arbeiten. Dies gilt vor allem für den DAFV. Allerdings werden die Verbände aus den Reihen der Angler auch viel zu wenig unterstützt. Man kann nicht erwarten, dass bei einer Quote von nicht einmal 10% verbandsgebundener Angler, die Verbände die politische Welt aus den Angeln heben können. 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die ne Partei gründen hat nix mit Zahl, sondern mit Effektivität und Kompetenz zu tun, die ja den Angelfischerverbänden fehlt.


 Mag sein, es liegt aber vor allem daran, dass die Angler selber zu einer gemeinsamen Willensbildung weitestgehend unfähig sind. Jede Interessengruppe hat in einer Demokratie, die Lobbyvertreter, die sie verdient, denn sie hat sie sich selber gewählt. Es ist absurd auf die Verbände mit dem Finger zu zeigen. Die deutsche Anglerschaft ist Teil des Problems.


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wenn DAFV und Konsorten Waidgerechtigkeit definieren wollen, kanns doch gleich PETA, NABU oder BUND machen - für den Angler wär wohl kein Unterschied zu sehen am Ende.


 Der DAFV definiert es doch gerade nicht! Der liegt also voll auf deiner Linie. Du müsstest ihn dafür loben. 


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So sinnvoll wie Fisch des Jahres vom DAFV statt Angler des Jahres ;.))))


 Tolle Idee. Hier ist Karpfen  Knut. Er fing dieses Jahr 250 Karpfen, davon 50 über 20 kg und warf sie alle wieder zurück. – Tolle Werbung fürs Angeln.

In die Kategorie gehört verbandsgetriebene "Waidgerechtigkeit"....



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Denen ist Waidgerechtigkeit sowas von wurscht, die wollen Angeln abschaffen und kein waidgerechtes Angeln (wenn Du denen aber ne Vorlage für weitere Einschränkungen lieferst, werden sich sich bedanken, das ist klar)..


 Ja, einer Minderheit ist dies egal.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der grundlegende Fehler ist es, den BUND und Nabu als per se anglerfeindlich und den Gegenspieler der Anglerschaft zu sehen.



Darum geht es gar nicht. Es geht um der Vergleich zweier Lobbygruppen und da könne  wir Angler eben mit diesen Tierschutz- und Umweltverbänden mängenmäßig nicht mithalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Nabu selber:
Derzeit (Ende 2015) zählt der NABU rund 590.000 Mitglieder* und Förderer.*

Und wenn Du auch noch Tierschützer reinpusselst, werf ich noch Jäger, Imker, Bootsfahrer, Segler, Surfer/Kiter, Pilz- und Beerensammler, Reiter, Wanderer, Mountainbiker, Charter,  etc., etc., etc., in die Waagschale, die wie Angler auch natürliche Ressourcen nutzen


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Darum geht es gar nicht. Es geht um der Vergleich zweier Lobbygruppen und da könne  wir Angler eben mit diesen Tierschutz- und Umweltverbänden mängenmäßig nicht mithalten.


Die Verbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei können kompetenzmäßig nicht ansatzweise  mithalten, DAS ist das Problem..

Die Schützer haben die Grundlagen für ihre Politik gelegt, da waren Angler noch zigmal stärker..

Davon ab zum Thema hier:
Ja, es gib individuelle Waidgerechtigkeit, die jeder Angler für sich selber definiert.

Nicht wie bei der Jagd eine aus zig Jahrhunderten traditionell entstandene und allgemeingültige.

Und betet, dass keine Verbandsfunktionäre den Anglern aufschreiben, was ab jetzt "waidgerecht" für alle Angler sein soll....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Darüber hinaus brauchts keine weiteren Verbote und Einschränkungen, egal ob man das mit weiteren Einschränkungen  Ehrenkodex, Waidgerechtigkeit oder sontwie nennt..



Leider willst du es nicht verstehen. Es geht gerade nicht darum neue Verbote zu installieren. Und es geht auch nicht um einen verpflichtenden Kodex. Es geht um ein politisches Instrument.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Immer wenn Verbandler von Politik oder politischen Instrumenten sprechen, gehen wahrscheinlich aus jahrzehntelanger schlechter Erfahrung nicht nur bei mir Alarmglocken an..

Nochmal die Setzkescherfrage, Fische fotografieren und wiegen und messen, waidgerecht oder nicht?:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mit stinkt zwar schon der Begriff "Waidgerechtigkeit" beim Angeln (siehe Eingangsartikel warum), wenn man aber mit "waidgerecht" beim Angeln kommen will, würde ich das eher als "Respekt vor der Kreatur" sehen oder betiteln wollen.
> 
> Was für mich persönlich wäre, im Rahmen normaler Ausübung des Angelns Fische nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen vernünftig zu behandeln.
> 
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nur ein Beispiel aus der aktuell ja auch laufenden Setzkescherdiskussion.
> 
> Der ist vielerorts gesetzlich zuerst mal erlaubt.
> 
> ...




Da geb ich dem anderen Juristen mal recht...



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Zum eigentlichen Thema: Waidgerechtigkeit des Angelns. Meines Erachtens überflüssig, da die entscheidenden Elemente der Waidgerechtigkeit positiv rechtlich geregelt sind. Einfache Botschaft: Gesetzeskonformes Angeln ist waidgerecht.
> Zum Beleg mal die Jungs mit der Flinte:
> https://www.jagdverband.de/content/waidgerechtigkeit
> 
> ...



Daher nochmal zum Thema hier:

Ja, es gib individuelle Waidgerechtigkeit, die jeder Angler für sich selber definiert.

Nicht wie bei der Jagd eine aus zig Jahrhunderten traditionell entstandene und allgemeingültige.

Und betet, dass keine Verbandsfunktionäre den Anglern aufschreiben, was ab jetzt "waidgerecht" für alle Angler sein soll....

*BITTE, BITTE Verbandler: *
Schreibt nix auf, macht bitte keine "Waidgerechtigkeits-Liste"!

Ihr habt sowas noch NIE hinbekommen, ohne Anglern zu schaden!

Geht doch einfach casten und tobt euch da aus, da könnt ihr nix anrichten, was Anglern auf die Füsse fällt am Ende wieder!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und betet, dass keine Verbandsfunktionäre den Anglern aufschreiben, was ab jetzt "waidgerecht" für alle Angler sein soll....



Da brauch man gar nicht beten, solange wie Fischereiordnungen Ländersache sind, wird es nix einheitliches geben. Kann man gut oder schlecht heißen, ist aber nunmal so in Deutschland.
Die Kleinstaaterei gibt dieses Land nunmal nie auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Das will Kolja OBENDRÜBER als zusätzliche freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung der Angler mit noch mehr Einschränkungen (sonst würde ja das Gesetz reichen) ZUSÄTZLICH zu den Gesetzen..

Quasi PETA und NABU den Katalog schreiben. was sie zukünftig fordern können und ins Gesetz schreiben (Angler sind ja eh dafür., wird dann das Argument sein von denen, siehe Liste Waidgerechtigkeit - dann gleich Gesetz machen draus)..

DAS ist das, was ich für so gefährlich dabei halte!!


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ...als _*zusätzliche freiwillige Selbstverpflichtung*_ der Angler _*ZUSÄTZLICH zu den Gesetzen..*_
> 
> _Quasi PETA und NABU den Katalog schreiben. *was sie zukünftig fordern können und ins Gesetz schreiben*_ (Angler sind ja eh dafür., wird dann das Argument sein von denen, siehe Liste Waidgerechtigkeit - dann gleich Gesetz machen draus)..
> 
> DAS ist das, was ich für so gefährlich dabei halte!!



Merkste dein Denkfehler? |rolleyes
Eine freiwillige Verpflichtung kann nicht gleich einem Gesetz sein, denn dies ist bindend. Was darüber hinaus geht, würde ersteres indes schon erfüllen, kann aber dann auch nicht rechtlich geahndet werden, sofern das geltende Gesetz gewahrt bleibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Bimmelrudi schrieb:


> Eine freiwillige Verpflichtung kann nicht gleich einem Gesetz sein, denn dies ist bindend.


Natürlich nicht bindend - aber solche Ideen für ZUKÜNFTIGE Verbote in die Welt setzen, ist nicht gerade clever, solange NABU und PETA das  alles so viel cleverer als die Verbandler handhaben,oder?

DARUM gehts!!!

Die Verbandler sollen einfach den Unfug lassen und NABU und PETA keine neuen Ideen für Verbote liefern..



zander67 schrieb:


> Thomas sieht die Gefahr, dass Andere die Freiwilligkeit zum Gesetz machen, ob wir es wollen oder nicht.


Genau zander67, verstanden
#6#6#6


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Verbandler sollen einfach den Unfug lassen und NABU und PETA keine neuen Ideen für Verbote liefern..



Brauchen Verbandler auch gar nicht, auch hier im Board liegt genug Futter dafür rum.
Alles andre ist Ländersache und bleibt auch.
Wenns da auch nur nen Fünkchen Einigkeit jemals gegeben hätte, wäre dieses Board schon paar Jahre zu...auch ne Realität


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Tier- wie Naturschutzrecht sind zuerst mal Bundesgesetze...
Und da kommt dann der Dreck her für die Fischereigesetze..

Aber wer meint, das schadet nicht, wenn Verbandler der organisierten Sport-  und Angelfischerei auch als Vertreter richtiger Angler angesehen werden und sowas propagieren würden, hat das ebne anderen Stellenwert als der Austausch in einem Forum für Politik (die uns dann auf Druck der Schützer mit Argumente "Angler wollens doch auch) die neue Verbote bescheren wird)....

Ich bleibe dabei:
Ich will den Waidgerechtigkeitsgedöns NICHT von Verbandlern übergestülpt  kriegen (das erste, was dann kommt, dass das als allgemeinverbindlich für alle Verbandsmitglieder (mittelbare und unmittelbare erklärt wird und für alle deren Gewässer - da brauchst noch nicht mal Gesetz zu! *Siehe Setzkescherverbot  Westfalen-Lippe - OHNE JEDE NOT und ohne dass es im Gesetz stehen würde!!*) ...


----------



## Bimmelrudi (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ich seh hier einfach nur 2 Dinge, die quasi in jedem irgendwie politischen Thread hier immer und immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig runtergeleiert werden:

_"Nieder mit Schützern und Verbandlern"
"Ich will vogelfrei mein Hobby ausleben, ohne irgendwelche Einschränkungen"_

Dem kann ich eigentlich nur eins erwidern:

Wandere aus oder kauf dir nen Fleck auf nem entfernten Planeten, wo dich alle mal kreuzweise können.
Aber so abstrus es auch klingt, auch dort werden dich Rahmenbedingungen erwarten, die dir vielleicht nicht immer schmecken werden.

Es bringt herzlich wenig, wenn man immer nur sagt wie schei*e doch alles ist und mit dem Finger auf andere zu zeigen, ohne sich dabei mal selbst zu hinterfragen und ggfs. sein Tun anzupassen.
So läufts nunmal im Leben, alles andre ist Sturrheit und Verbohrtheit und führt nur zur Einsiedelei.

Und damit bin ich dann auch fertig hier, kein Nerv mehr ewig und 3 Tage immerwieder den selben Käse von bösen Schützern und Verbandlern und den armen Anglern zu lesen, wenn es generell nur schwarz und weiß für einige hier gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

wieso vogelfrei?
Wie Grünknochen auch sage ich, es gibt Gesetze, die reichen.

Ich brauch nicht von Verbandlern noch was oben drauf, was nachher in weitere Verbote münden kann.

Du kannst das ja gerne wollen, hab ich kein Problem mit.


----------



## Franz_16 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Eine Grundgefahr die ich bei Ehrenkodexen, Waidgerechtigkeitsentwürfen etc. sehe:

Auf der einen Seite leiden wir als Angler darunter, dass man bei von der Physiologie her recht einfachen Tieren wie Fischen das TschG bis in den allerletzten Winkel auskostet. 

Populistisch gesagt:
Ein Angler der 2 Rotaugen im Setzkescher hat wird bestraft. Jemand der einen Hund ein Leben lang in einer Mietswohnung hält ist ein "Tierfreund". 

Wenn es um das Schmerzempfinden von Fischen geht, argumentieren wir ja immer in die Richtung: Sehr einfach entwickeltes Tier, kein Neokortex, kein Säugetier usw. 

Man muss sich vor diesem Hintergrund wirklich ganz genau überlegen, ob man da dann gleichzeitig bei jeder Gelegenheit mit Fischwohl, Ehrenkodex usw. um die Ecke kommen will usw. 

Wenn der Fisch so ein einfach gestricktes Tier ist, wie wir es in der Schmerzdiskussion behaupten und dann zeitgleich über Schonhaken etc. philosophieren könnte das irgendwann vielleicht auch mal zu einem Glaubwürdigkeitsproblem führen.


----------



## Drxpshxt (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Thomas, das ist in NRW eine Prüfungsaufgabe. Rutensetup waidgerecht zusammenstellen.
Ich wende jetzt auch mal das pädagogische Prinzip der Wiederholung an.
Waidgerecht war früher das, wie es der Jäger gelernt hat. Heute haben wir für alles mannigfaltige Gesetze. Waidgerechtigkeit kann damit als Überbegriff für regelkonformes Angeln dienen.
Hört auf mit diesem inneren Überzeugungsstuss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Deine Prüfung hat NIX mit Waidgerechtigkeit zu tun, egal wie oft Du das bringst, und wenn die das zehnmal hinschreiben in ihrem Prüfungsdreck.. ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Populistisch gesagt:
> Ein Angler der 2 Rotaugen im Setzkescher hat wird bestraft. Jemand der einen Hund ein Leben lang in einer Mietswohnung hält ist ein "Tierfreund".
> ...... .



Die übliche Heuchelei halt ;-)))


----------



## geomas (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Gesetze (und Gewässerordnungen) sind ein Paar Schuhe, Waidgerechtigkeit ein zweites Paar und dann gibts da ja noch die „gute Kinderstube” (Stichwort Müll am Ufer).

Gesetze und Verordnungen kann man pauken, die „Kinderstube” hat man hoffentlich frühzeitig mitbekommen und Waidgerechtigkeit kann man nur am Wasser (Reflektion des eigenen oder beobachteten Handelns) lernen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



geomas schrieb:


> Gesetze (und Gewässerordnungen) sind ein Paar Schuhe, Waidgerechtigkeit ein zweites Paar und dann gibts da ja noch die „gute Kinderstube” (Stichwort Müll am Ufer).
> 
> Gesetze und Verordnungen kann man pauken, die „Kinderstube” hat man hoffentlich frühzeitig mitbekommen und Waidgerechtigkeit kann man nur am Wasser (Reflektion des eigenen oder beobachteten Handelns) lernen.


Da würd ich voll mitgehen


----------



## Drxpshxt (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Kennt jemand die genaue Definition (evtl. Kolja?) der "anerkannten Grundsätze deutscher Weidgerechtigkeit" gem.  1Abs.3 BJagdG? 
Möglicherweise wäre da eine allgemeine Definition vorhanden, die man aufs Angeln übertragen könnte, bevor es von anderer Stelle überdefiniert wird...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Warum sollte es jemand anders definieren??
Das ist  IMMER nur Eigendefinition...


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Darum geht es gar nicht. Es geht um der Vergleich zweier Lobbygruppen und da könne  wir Angler eben mit diesen Tierschutz- und Umweltverbänden mängenmäßig nicht mithalten.



Wer sagt, dass man sich am anderen messen muss?
Angler und organisierte Naturschürzer sind keine natürlichen Feinde.


----------



## Drxpshxt (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Warum sollte es jemand anders definieren??
> Das ist  IMMER nur Eigendefinition...



Und wie ist die?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Doch klar, weil NABU Angler weghaben, aussperren, verbieten und ihnen Gewässer wegkaufen will  - wohl für seine Lieblinge, die Kormorane..


Hat aber ja nix mitm Thema hier zu tun, Waidgerechtigkeit


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Und wie ist die?


Und nochmal:
Gibt es NICHT für Angler!!!

Da reicht dicke das Gesetz..


----------



## Drxpshxt (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Angeln ist schon immer eine Art des Jagens und wird es immer sein. Ich versuche seit 25 Seiten zu verstehen warum Du Dich dagegen sträubst.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Angeln ist Angeln und eben nicht jagen .
Sonst würds jagen heissen..

Oder wäre die Analogie dann, wenn man beim Jagen nicht auf schwimmende Wasservögel schiesst, dass man beim Angeln nicht schwimmende Fische angelt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



wilhelm schrieb:


> Du hast da einen Fehler im System.
> Du darfst nicht auf fliegende Fische Angeln.
> 
> Denn das ist nicht Waid/Weidgerecht :vik:



danke - you made my day!!!


----------



## Drxpshxt (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und nochmal:
> Gibt es NICHT für Angler!!!
> 
> Da reicht dicke das Gesetz..



Aber genau das versuche ich doch die ganze Zeit zu sagen!
Es ist einfach nur ein Überbegriff für das Einhalten der gesetzlichen (TierschG) und von mir aus noch vereins-/verbandsinternen Bestimmungen.

Wäre das nicht die einfachste Lösung mit der geringsten Gefahr zusätzlicher Einschränkungen?


----------



## Drxpshxt (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Und nochmal:

Nach § 1 Abs. 3 BJG sind bei der Ausübung der Jagd die allgemein anerkannten Grundsätze deutscher Waidgerechtigkeit zu beachten. Der Begriff der Waidgerechtigkeit kann als die Summe der rechtlich bedeutsamen, allgemein anerkannten, geschriebenen oder ungeschriebenen Regeln definiert werden, die bei der Ausübung der Jagd als Waidmännische Pflichten zu beachten sind.

Wo ist jetzt das verdammte Problem, diesen Begriff beim Angeln (das früher mit dem Jagen gleichgesetzt war) genauso zu verwenden?

Sorry, vielleicht liegt es an mir, aber ich verstehe Euch wirklich nicht!;+


----------



## geomas (30. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

^ erinnert mich an den Begriff der „Guten Seemannschaft”. Ebenfalls ein etwas schwammiger Begriff, der praktisch die komplette Handhabung eines Bootes/Schiffes umfaßt.


----------



## iGude (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Im Optimalfall jeder nach seiner Facon, ohne dem anderen auf den Zwirn zu gehen.....



Erinnert mich an dies ganzen verstrahlten 70er Jahre Gutmenschengurus, die alle Erkenntnisse der Erdgeschichte über Bord werfen, weil man im LSD Rauch mal wieder eine "Eingebung" hatte.

Peter, glaub mir, wenn man in allen Bereichen so verfahren würde hätten wir das blanke Chaos. 

LG Peter (hasst die 70er   )


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

kenn mich mit LSD jetzt nich so aus - aber mir ist (fast) alles lieber als von Verbandlern definierte "Waidgerechtigkeit"...

Ja, es gib individuelle Waidgerechtigkeit, die jeder Angler für sich selber definiert.

Nicht wie bei der Jagd eine aus zig Jahrhunderten traditionell entstandene und allgemeingültige.

Und betet, dass keine Verbandsfunktionäre den Anglern aufschreiben, was ab jetzt "waidgerecht" für alle Angler sein soll....


----------



## Grünknochen (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Und nochmal:
> 
> Nach § 1 Abs. 3 BJG sind bei der Ausübung der Jagd die allgemein anerkannten Grundsätze deutscher Waidgerechtigkeit zu beachten. Der Begriff der Waidgerechtigkeit kann als die Summe der rechtlich bedeutsamen, allgemein anerkannten, geschriebenen oder ungeschriebenen Regeln definiert werden, die bei der Ausübung der Jagd als Waidmännische Pflichten zu beachten sind.
> 
> ...



Ganz einfach: Der Gesetzgeber hat diese ''ungeschriebenen'' Regeln seit  langem in den Landesfischereigesetzen sowie dem TSG ins Gesetz  übernommen. Heisst: Der Begriff ist lediglich deklaratorisch, also  überflüssig. Wer Spaß daran hat, gesetzeskonformes Handeln als  waidgerecht zu bezeichnen, möge das tun. Ich brauche das nicht wirklich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Der Gesetzgeber hat diese ''ungeschriebenen'' Regeln seit  langem in den Landesfischereigesetzen sowie dem TSG ins Gesetz  übernommen. Heisst: Der Begriff ist lediglich deklaratorisch, also  überflüssig. Wer Spaß daran hat, gesetzeskonformes Handeln als  waidgerecht zu bezeichnen, möge das tun. Ich brauche das nicht wirklich.



Naja, offensichtliche Teile wurden teilweise übernommen - der Gesetzgeber hat auch da fachlich sowenig Ahnung wie oft sonst....

Aber auch Du hast das nicht verstanden:
Was hier gewollt ist mit einer Waidgerechtigkeitsliste, sind ÜBER das Gesetz hinausgehende, freiwillige weitere Beschränkungen und Regeln, die NOCH NICHT  juristisch festgeschrieben sind (bevor Schützer das mit noch weitergehenden Forderungen machen, ist das Argument).

Ich sehe das aber wie Du, das kein Angler sowas braucht, die gesetzlichen Regelungen reichen mehr als aus..

Aber der Bürokrateutone insgesamt, ganz speziell aber der teutsche Vereins/Verbandsmichel, wird NIE zufrieden sein, wenn nicht ALLES bis ins letzte geregelt ist.

Und lieber Verbote und Einschränkungen in Kauf nehmen, als etwas ungeregelt oder nicht durchgeregelt zu lassen..

Noch ist zwar erstmal (grob und nicht juristisch einwandfrei ausgerückt) erlaubt, was nicht verboten ist laut Gesetz.

Die meisten Schützer, Verbandler, Behörden etc. hätten es aber wohl am liebsten umgekehrt:
Das nur noch erlaubt wird, was ausdrücklich festgeschrieben wurde und ALLES ANDERE ERSTMAL GRUNDSÄTZLICH VERBOTEN IST.

Und dann noch Vorlagen zu geben über eine Giftliste (>>Sammlung noch nicht im Gesetz stehender "Waidgerechtigkeiten", die sich Sport- und Angelfischer-Funktionäre aus der Nase ziehen), halte ich bestenfalls für kontraproduktiv.


----------



## iGude (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> kenn mich mit LSD jetzt nich so aus - ....



Das fühlt isch etwas so an, als wenn Du 5 Kilo Käsespätzle gegessen hast. Man bekommt Wahnvorstellungen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



iGude schrieb:


> Das fühlt isch etwas so an, als wenn Du 5 Kilo Käsespätzle gegessen hast. Man bekommt Wahnvorstellungen.



pöööööhse-  zieh mir meine Schbädsle net mir rein..


----------



## Raubwels (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Also für ich hat das waidgerechte Angeln mit dem Respekt vor der Natur und der Kreatur zu tun. Das heißt für mich keinen Müll hinterlassen, die Natur nicht zu schädigen und den Fisch nicht mehr Stress aus zusetzten als nötig. Fische empfinden Schmerz und Stress wie jedes Wirbeltier (wie viel kann ich nicht beurteilen), und als Respekt vor der Kreatur und des Hobbys gegenüber muss ich mich dementsprechend verhalten. Also nicht unnötig lange drillen, sicher und schnell landen und unverzüglich abschlagen und töten bzw. schonend vom Haken lösen und zurücksetzen.

MFG
Raubwels


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Also für ich hat das waidgerechte Angeln mit dem Respekt vor der Natur und der Kreatur zu tun. Das heißt für mich keinen Müll hinterlassen, die Natur nicht zu schädigen und den Fisch nicht mehr Stress aus zusetzten als nötig. Fische empfinden Schmerz und Stress wie jedes Wirbeltier (wie viel kann ich nicht beurteilen), und als Respekt vor der Kreatur und des Hobbys gegenüber muss ich mich dementsprechend verhalten. Also nicht unnötig lange drillen, sicher und schnell landen und unverzüglich abschlagen und töten bzw. schonend vom Haken lösen und zurücksetzen.
> 
> MFG
> Raubwels



richtig so,
und genau so ist es bereits gesetzlich geregelt, mehr braucht es nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

und keinen Müll hinterlassen hat weder was mit Angeln, Jagen oder Waidgerecht zu tun:
Das ist schlicht Kinderstube und Benehmen, das man hat - oder eben nicht..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Also für ich hat das waidgerechte Angeln mit dem Respekt vor der Natur und der Kreatur zu tun. Das heißt für mich keinen Müll hinterlassen, die Natur nicht zu schädigen und den Fisch nicht mehr Stress aus zusetzten als nötig. Fische empfinden Schmerz und Stress wie jedes Wirbeltier (wie viel kann ich nicht beurteilen), und als Respekt vor der Kreatur und des Hobbys gegenüber muss ich mich dementsprechend verhalten. Also nicht unnötig lange drillen, sicher und schnell landen und unverzüglich abschlagen und töten bzw. schonend vom Haken lösen und zurücksetzen.
> 
> MFG
> Raubwels



Genau, eine Frage von Respekt und Anstand. Bedauerlicherweise müssen wir diese Grundfertigkeiten heute noch Erwachsenen beibringen. Daher ist es auch nötig, den Begriff der Weidgerechtigkeit mit Leben zu füllen und auf den heutigen Stand der Dinge zu bringen. Altere Lektüre hierzu ist einfach nicht mehr Zeitgemäß.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und keinen Müll hinterlassen hat weder was mit Angeln, Jagen oder Waidgerecht zu tun:
> Das ist schlicht Kinderstube und Benehmen, das man hat - oder eben nicht..



Leider muss man das heute den Anglern sagen, weil sie eben keine "gute Kinderstube" genossen haben. Schau dir doch mal die Angelstellen an den großen Flüssen an. Selbst an unserem Vereinsgewässer finde ich Schnurreste, Kronverschlüsse, Zigarettenkippen usw. an den Angelplätzen. Es gibt viele Beispiele, wo selbstverständliche Dinge missachtet werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Leider muss man das heute den Anglern sagen, weil sie eben keine "gute Kinderstube" genossen haben. .




Hier gehts aber nicht um Anstand, sondern um waidgerecht ..


----------



## Sharpo (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Leider muss man das heute den Anglern sagen, weil sie eben keine "gute Kinderstube" genossen haben. Schau dir doch mal die Angelstellen an den großen Flüssen an. Selbst an unserem Vereinsgewässer finde ich Schnurreste, Kronverschlüsse, Zigarettenkippen usw. an den Angelplätzen. Es gibt viele Beispiele, wo selbstverständliche Dinge missachtet werden.



Nicht nur dort. Anderswo auch. 
Und garantiert mehr als von Anglern hinterlassen.
Und vieles wird von anderswo angespült.

Hat aber Null Komma Null etwas mit Waidgerechtigkeit  zu tun.

Übrigens ist Müll in der Landschaft entsorgen allgemein eine min. Ordnungswidrigkeit.

Zigarettenkippe uff Strasse in Oberhausen wird teuer.
10 Euro plus Verwaltungsgebühr.

Und die Sache mit dem respekt vor dem Fisch (Tier) ist so eine Sache...
Also doch nur für den Kochtopf angeln?
Oder besser gar nicht Angeln vor lauter Respekt?

Oder bei der Grosswildjagd, hat der Jäger welcher aus Lust und Dollerei  (weil er es sich leisten kann) ein Nashorn schiesst keinen Respekt vor dem Tier?

Respekt? Ja, grosse Töne...mit sehr viel Luft


----------



## iGude (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> ...
> Oder bei der Grosswildjagd, hat der Jäger welcher aus Lust und Dollerei  (weil er es sich leisten kann) ein Nashorn schiesst keinen Respekt vor dem Tier?
> 
> Respekt? Ja, grosse Töne...mit sehr viel Luft



Naja, dieser Vergleich hinkt aber schon vor dem Aufstehen. Großwildjagd ist verboten, weil die Tiere aussterben! 

Ein bischen realitätsnäher sollten Vergleiche schon sein, jedenfalls wenn man diese inhaltlich einordnen möchte.


----------



## Sharpo (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



iGude schrieb:


> Naja, dieser Vergleich hinkt aber schon vor dem Aufstehen. Großwildjagd ist verboten, weil die Tiere aussterben!
> 
> Ein bischen realitätsnäher sollten Vergleiche schon sein, jedenfalls wenn man diese inhaltlich einordnen möchte.




Das ist Blödsinn.
In Afrika werden für viel Geld Abschusslizenzen verkauft.
Legal um die Tierreservate zu finanzieren.
Das ist Realität.


----------



## UMueller (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Raubwels schrieb:


> Fische empfinden Schmerz und Stress wie jedes Wirbeltier (wie viel kann ich nicht beurteilen), und als Respekt vor der Kreatur und des Hobbys gegenüber muss ich mich dementsprechend verhalten.
> 
> MFG
> Raubwels


Das sie was spüren steht außer Frage aber Schmerz empfinden.#d
Wie war noch der Spruch mit den Schafen......?


----------



## iGude (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Das ist Blödsinn.
> In Afrika werden für viel Geld Abschusslizenzen verkauft.
> Legal um die Tierreservate zu finanzieren.
> Das ist Realität.



Ja, deshalb sind die Tierarten aber noch immer bedroht. 

Und diese Praktik ist eine Schweinerei. 


Aber hier gehts ja um Heringe und Co.


----------



## Brillendorsch (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber nicht um Anstand, sondern um waidgerecht ..



das lieber Thomas ist nun wahrlich nicht zu trennen


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Doch natürlich - Du kannst jederzeit anständig sein, ohne waidgerecht zu sein.

Nicht nur Jäger können ja anständig sein..

Und Du kannst jederzeit nach aussen waidgerecht handeln, ohne jeden Funken inneren Anstandes..


----------



## Sharpo (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



iGude schrieb:


> Ja, deshalb sind die Tierarten aber noch immer bedroht.
> 
> Und diese Praktik ist eine Schweinerei.
> 
> ...



Genau so eine Schweinerei ist es dann Angeln zu gehen obwohl die Fischtheken voll Fisch sind.


Aber von irgendwas müssen diese reservate finanziert werden. Peta zahlt da leider nix.

Übrigens sind dies Hegemaßnahmen welche Wir Angler und auch die Jäger durchführen.
Wenn eine geschützte Art in einem beschränkten Revier zu einem Problem wird, greift eine Hegemaßnahme.
Bei uns Anglern  wird eher der Fisch umbesetzt. Mit Nashörnern etc. nur eingeschränkt möglich.
(Da bleibt wohl eher dann der Zoo.    )


----------



## Sharpo (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Doch natürlich - Du kannst jederzeit anständig sein, ohne waidgerecht zu sein.
> 
> Nicht nur Jäger können ja anständig sein..
> 
> Und Du kannst jederzeit nach aussen waidgerecht handeln, ohne jeden Funken inneren Anstandes..




Waidgerecht ist das, was per Gesetz vorgeschrieben ist.
Alles andere liegt im persönlichen Ermessensspielraum.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Waidgerecht ist das, was per Gesetz vorgeschrieben ist.



Für mich persönlich nicht. 
Siehe mein Beispiel mit dem quergehakten Fisch. Ein Echter Waidmann lässt einen solchen Fisch wieder schwimmen. Jemand der sich, zumindest hier, ans Gesetz hält gibt ihm auf die Rübe


----------



## Sharpo (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Für mich persönlich nicht.
> Siehe mein Beispiel mit dem quergehakten Fisch. Ein Echter Waidmann lässt einen solchen Fisch wieder schwimmen. Jemand der sich, zumindest hier, ans Gesetz hält gibt ihm auf die Rübe



Und wer sich ans Gesetz hält, verhält sich nicht waidmännisch?
Welche Logik steckt dahinter?
Gesetze entstehen ja auch auf Grund einer Moral und Ethik.
Waidmännisches handeln beruht ja auch auf Moral und Ehtik.

Was Du machst, ist ja dann Dein persönlicher Spielraum.


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Und wer sich ans Gesetz hält, verhält sich nicht waidmännisch?
> Welche Logik steckt dahinter?
> Gesetze entstehen ja auch auf Grund einer Moral und Ethik.
> Waidmännisches handeln beruht ja auch auf Moral und Ehtik.
> ...



Zumindest im beschriebenen Fall ist ein gesetzestreues Verhalten für mich nicht vereinbar mit der Waidgerechtigkeit.

Eine tiefere Logik steckt da natürlich nicht drin, ganz im Gegenteil es zeigt einfach dass Moral, Ethik, Waidgerechtigkeit gar nicht so einfach zu definieren sind. 
Waidgerechtigkeit ist eine persönliche Angelegenheit - die entstehenden Widersprüche muss man mit sich selbst ausmachen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Zumindest im beschriebenen Fall ist ein gesetzestreues Verhalten für mich nicht vereinbar mit der Waidgerechtigkeit.
> 
> Eine tiefere Logik steckt da natürlich nicht drin, ganz im Gegenteil es zeigt einfach dass Moral, Ethik, Waidgerechtigkeit gar nicht so einfach zu definieren sind.
> Waidgerechtigkeit ist eine persönliche Angelegenheit - die entstehenden Widersprüche muss man mit sich selbst ausmachen.



Teils-teils. Einiges ist gesetzlich geregelt, daran muss man sich eh halten. Anderes ist aber nicht gesetzlich geregelt. Hierzu gehört z.B. sich Montagen zu bediene, die bei Schnurbruch den Fisch am wenigsten behindern. Ich habe aber auch schon gestandenen Angler erklären müssen, dass ein 25er Vorfach an einer 20er Hauptschnur völlig sinnfrei ist. Noch heute muss ich einigen Anglern erklären, dass man den Fisch nicht an der an der Leine herauszieht, sonder einen Unterfangkescher verwendet. Dies sind alles Dinge, die nicht gesetzlich geregelt sind, die aber für mich in einen Angel-Knigge gehören.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

aaaach - jetzt Knigge - nicht mehr "waidgerecht"??

Machts aber nicht besser.. 

Verbandler sollen Anglern nix vorschreiben..

Solange sie für sich was aufschreiben oder für ihre eigene Klientel - ihre Sache...

Wenn sie verlangen, alle Angler sollen sich dran halten:
Lasst es - ihr könnts nicht.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> aaaach - jetzt Knigge - nicht mehr "waidgerecht"??
> 
> Machts aber nicht besser..
> 
> ...



Knigge, Weidgerecht, gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei alles das Selbe. Alles kann, nix muss!


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

alles dasselbe??

ok - für mich sind das zwar ganz unterschiedliche Dinge, aber gut..

Hauptsache, Verbandler lassen ihre Finger weg..


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Ich habe aber auch schon gestandenen Angler erklären müssen, dass ein 25er Vorfach an einer 20er Hauptschnur völlig sinnfrei ist.



Das Beispiel wollte ich bewusst vermeiden  

Das Lehrbuch sagt Hauptschnur immer stärker als Vorfach, aus genannten Gründen. 

Die Realität zeigt:
10er Geflochtene Hauptschnur, 0,35er Fluorocarbon (Angeln auf Barsch/Zander) 
0,35 Hauptschnur, 0,50er Snagleader (Angeln auf Karpfen)
0,25mm Geflochtene Hauptschnur, 1,2mm Vorfach (Angeln auf Leng) 

Sobald es ans praktische Angeln geht, wirds mit einem Knigge o.ä. einfach schwierig, aufgrund der vielen Widersprüche. Irgendwann kommt man zwangsläufig an den Punkt an dem man für sich selber entscheiden muss.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Vebandler werden schon für Dich entscheiden - null Ahnung von Praxis, daher haben die mit Beispielen aus der Praxis auch keine Schmerzen und drücken Anglern wieder praxisfern was rein - wie immer halt.. ..


----------



## ronram (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Wir könnten ja auch einfach das umstrittene Wörtchen "waidgerecht" durch "deutsch" ersetzen...?

Wie geht man deutsch mit einem Fisch um?
Wie wird ein Fisch deutsch entnommen?
Wie sieht eine deutsche Angelmontage aus?
Wie deutsch ist der Fisch zu landen? Mit den deutschen Fingern oder dem deutscheren Kescher?
Ist es deutsch den Fisch lebend zu fotografieren oder musste er vorher gedeut...ähm sorry, betäubt und getötet werden?


Da es sich ja bei der Frage eher um ein deutsches Problem handelt, könnte man es ja auch direkt so benennen.
Sportlich und unsportlich, wie in anderen Ländern, können wir es ja nicht nennen. Das wäre ja quasi... irgendwie...undeutsch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

gefällt mir ;-)))


----------



## ronram (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Mir ja eigentlich nicht.
Auch wenn's manchmal doch zum Lachen ist.

Ich meine ja nur...hier hast du die Sachkenntnis zum Töten eines Fisches zu erwerben, durch die Beantwortung einer Multiple-Choice-Frage mit drei Auswahlmöglichkeiten vor einer Prüfungskommission bestehend aus alten deutschen Männern.

Woanders sagt man dir, dass du dem Fisch einen krachtigen Tik op de Kopp geben sollst...und gut ist es.

Frage:
Ist unsere Variante einfach nur lächerlich oder machen es die anderen falsch?


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Da man in D nicht durch den Schlag einen Fisch töten darf, sondern damit nur vor dem Töten durch ausbluten betäuben (Schachtverordung):
Gibts ne Tabelle, wie fest ich mit welchem Knüppel bei welcher Fischgröße zukloppen muss/max. darf, dass der Fisch nur betäubt und nicht illegal, unwaidmännisch und gegen gute fachliche Praxis durch den Schlag schon hin ist?

Man will ja nicht unwaidmännisch sein...........


----------



## ronram (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da man in D nicht durch den Schlag einen Fisch töten darf, sondern damit nur vor dem Töten durch ausbluten betäuben (Schachtverordung):
> Gibts ne Tabelle, wie fest ich mit welchem Knüppel bei welcher Fischgröße zukloppen muss/max. darf, dass der Fisch nur betäubt und nicht illegal, unwaidmännisch und gegen gute fachliche Praxis durch den Schlag schon hin ist?
> 
> Man will ja nicht unwaidmännisch sein...........


Nee...aber eine Bußgeldvorschrift, falls du den Fisch nicht richtig betäubt hast...


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

wenn er tot ist durch den Schlag, isser ja auch nicht (richtig) betäubt und wurde unwaidmännisch um die Ecke gebracht - greift dann auch Bußgeld?

Wegen falscher Betäubung (muss man durch anwesenden Anästhesisten Gegenteil beweisen?) oder weils nur unwaidmännisch ist, ohne Betäubung zu killen??


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Das Beispiel wollte ich bewusst vermeiden
> 
> Das Lehrbuch sagt Hauptschnur immer stärker als Vorfach, aus genannten Gründen.
> 
> ...



Es kommt auf die Tragekraft an, auf sonst nichts. Ein Vorfach mit höherer Tragekraft, als die Hauptschnur ist eben nicht Weidgerecht. Das war es noch nie. Das wurde mir schon vor 40 Jahren so beigebracht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Weil es was ausmacht, ob es etwas oberhalb oder unterhalb vom Vorfachknoten reisst?

Und dass Dir das vor 40 Jahren beigebracht wurde, zeigt nur den Stand anglerischer Verbands-Praxis bei Waidgerechtigkeit (ein paar Jahre früher war die Erde noch ne waidgerechte Scheibe) :
Von vor 40  Jahren

You made my day ;-))


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



ronram schrieb:


> Mir ja eigentlich nicht.
> Auch wenn's manchmal doch zum Lachen ist.
> 
> Ich meine ja nur...hier hast du die Sachkenntnis zum Töten eines Fisches zu erwerben, durch die Beantwortung einer Multiple-Choice-Frage mit drei Auswahlmöglichkeiten vor einer Prüfungskommission bestehend aus alten deutschen Männern.
> ...



Ja, dass habe ich in Holland gesehen und fand es nicht richtig! Da hüpfpften lebende Fische noch aus den Eimern.


----------



## ronram (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Klassische Grauzone.
Nach der Betäubung befindet sich der Fisch in einem Zustand vorübergehender Wahrnehmunhgslosigkeit...dann kommt das Entbluten.
Fisch tot.
Vorgang abgeschlossen.

Haust du zu feste drauf, befindet sich der Fisch in dauerhafter Wahrnehmungslosigkeit.
Fisch tot.
Dann kommt das Entbluten.
Fisch schon tot.
Vorgang abgeschlossen.

Ob der Schlag tötet kann ja niemand feststellen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> wenn er tot ist durch den Schlag, isser ja auch nicht (richtig) betäubt und wurde unwaidmännisch um die Ecke gebracht - greift dann auch Bußgeld?
> 
> Wegen falscher Betäubung (muss man durch anwesenden Anästhesisten Gegenteil beweisen?) oder weils nur unwaidmännisch ist, ohne Betäubung zu killen??



Das ist Quatsch.


----------



## ronram (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja, dass habe ich in Holland gesehen und fand es nicht richtig! Da hüpfpften lebende Fische noch aus den Eimern.


Dann war der Tik nicht krachtig genug.

Hab hier auch schon oft genug betäubte UND abgestochene Fische in der Tüte noch zappeln sehen.
Trotz Multiple-Choice-Frage..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Weil es was ausmacht, ob es etwas oberhalb oder unterhalb vom Vorfachknoten reisst?
> 
> Und dass Dir das vor 40 Jahren beigebracht wurde, zeigt nur den Stand anglerischer Verbands-Praxis bei Waidgerechtigkeit (ein paar Jahre früher war die Erde noch ne waidgerechte Scheibe) :
> Von vor 40  Jahren
> ...



Richtig, die verbleibende Leine soll möglichst kurz sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



ronram schrieb:


> Haust du zu feste drauf, befindet sich der Fisch in dauerhafter Wahrnehmungslosigkeit.
> Fisch tot.
> Dann kommt das Entbluten.


DAS darf nicht!!
Schlachtverordnung!!
Klar unwaidmännisch!!!
ERST Betäuben, dann töten DURCH ausbluten!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



ronram schrieb:


> Dann war der Tik nicht krachtig genug.
> 
> Hab hier auch schon oft genug betäubte UND abgestochene Fische in der Tüte noch zappeln sehen.
> Trotz Multiple-Choice-Frage..



Wodurch es nicht richtig wird.


----------



## ronram (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Wodurch es nicht richtig wird.


Ja leider.

Tot ist tot. Ob nur durch Schlag in NL oder ob durch Schlag und Stich in D.

Gibt genug Pfeifen auf beiden Seiten, denen das Töten des Fisches nicht gelingt. 

Jetzt steht natürlich die Frage im Raum...auf die wir keine Antwort erhalten werden...was den (unmündigen) Angler besser davor schützt den Fisch nicht richtig zu töten.
Die Multiple-Choice-Frage oder die Infobroschüre?

Ich habe eine Vermutung. 
Die "Vorbereitung" ist egal. 
Wer zu doof oder unfähig dazu ist, dem hilft weder Prüfung noch Infobroschüre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

TierSchlV
§ 12 Betäuben, Schlachten und Töten
(6) Wer ein Tier schlachtet oder anderweitig mit Blutentzug tötet, muss sofort nach dem Betäuben, und zwar für die in Anlage 2 Spalte 1 genannten Betäubungsverfahren innerhalb des jeweils in Spalte 2 festgelegten Zeitraumes, mit dem Entbluten beginnen.* Er muss das Tier entbluten, solange es empfindungs- und wahrnehmungsunfähig ist.*


(10) Wer einen Fisch schlachtet oder tötet, muss diesen unmittelbar vor dem Schlachten oder Töten nach Maßgabe der Anlage 1 Nummer 9 betäuben. Abweichend von Satz 1 dürfen
1.
Plattfische durch einen schnellen Schnitt, der die Kehle und die Wirbelsäule durchtrennt, und
2.
Aale, wenn sie höchstens bis zu einer Zahl von 30 Tieren pro Tag gefangen und verarbeitet werden, durch einen die Wirbelsäule durchtrennenden Stich dicht hinter dem Kopf und sofortiges Herausnehmen der Eingeweide einschließlich des Herzens

*Anlage 1:*
2.
Kugelschuss
2.1.4
nicht bei Fischen und Krustentieren

6.10
Bei der Betäubung von Fischen in Wasserbadbetäubungsanlagen müssen die Elektroden so groß und so angeordnet sein, dass in allen Bereichen der Betäubungsanlage eine gleichmäßige elektrische Durchströmung der Fische sichergestellt ist. Fische und Elektroden müssen vollständig mit Wasser bedeckt sein.

9.
Betäubungsverfahren für Fische

Für die Betäubung von Fischen sind folgende Verfahren zulässig:
9.1
Elektrobetäubung,
9.2
*stumpfer Schlag auf den Kopf,*
9.3
Kohlendioxidexposition bei Salmoniden,
9.4
Verabreichung eines Stoffes mit Betäubungseffekt, ausgenommen Stoffe wie Ammoniak, die gleichzeitig dem Entschleimen dienen.


----------



## torstenhtr (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

@Kolja


> Es kommt auf die Tragekraft an, auf sonst nichts. Ein Vorfach mit höherer Tragekraft, als die Hauptschnur ist eben nicht Weidgerecht. Das war es noch nie. Das wurde mir schon vor 40 Jahren so beigebracht.



Du meinst bestimmt die *Tragkraft*, aber mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit wären dann alle von Franz genannten Beispiele trotzdem nach deiner Interpretation nicht "weidgerecht".

@Thomas


> Und dass Dir das vor 40 Jahren beigebracht wurde, zeigt nur den Stand anglerischer Verbands-Praxis bei Waidgerechtigkeit (ein paar Jahre früher war die Erde noch ne waidgerechte Scheibe) :
> Von vor 40 Jahren


Puh, muss ich wohl Bruder im Geiste schreiben |rolleyes


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Es kommt auf die Tragekraft an, auf sonst nichts. Ein Vorfach mit höherer Tragekraft, als die Hauptschnur ist eben nicht Weidgerecht. Das war es noch nie. Das wurde mir schon vor 40 Jahren so beigebracht.



In allen Beispielen die ich genannt habe, ist die Tragkraft des Vorfachs höher als die der Hauptschnur  

Gibt noch zig andere Beispiele... Welsangeln, Hechtangeln, Aalangeln etc. 

Es geht in der Praxis auch immer um die Abriebfestigkeit des Vorfachmaterials. Entweder aufgrund der Gewässereigenschaften (Steine, Felsen, Muscheln) oder wegen der zu erwartenden Fische (Wels, Aal, Diverse Meereseräuber beißen ein Vorfach nicht direkt durch, können es aber im Drill sehr stark beschädigen).  

Zum Thema Fische an der Schnur rausheben:

Bei einer Ausfahrt mit einem Angelkutter gelingt es Ihnen einen Dorsch an ihren Pilker zu locken. Als der Fisch an der Oberfläche auftaucht sehen Sie, dass die Größe des Fisches ungefähr im Bereich des Mindestmaßes liegt. Wie verhalten sie sich?

a) Ich hebe den Fisch an der Schnur über die Reling
b) Ich bitte einen benachbarten Angler darum den Fisch zu gaffen
c) Ich schneide die Schnur ab


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> DAS darf nicht!!
> Schlachtverordnung!!
> Klar unwaidmännisch!!!
> ERST Betäuben, dann töten DURCH ausbluten!



Das ist immer noch Quatsch.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



ronram schrieb:


> Ja leider.
> 
> Tot ist tot. Ob nur durch Schlag in NL oder ob durch Schlag und Stich in D.
> 
> ...



Wenn sie denn tot sind, soll es mir recht sein. Dies ist aber nach dem, was ich gesehen habe nicht zwingend der Fall gewesen. Umgekehrt wird eher ein Schuh daraus. Bei kleinen Fischen setzt man nur den Herzstich.

Fischerprüfung ist ein Mindeststandard und keine Gewähr dafür, dass sich der Angler danach auch richtig verhält. Das ist bei der Fischerprüfung nicht anders, als bei der Führerscheinprüfung. Du folterst aber wenigstens schon mal die raus, die zu doof für die Fischwerprüfung sind. 

Eine Infobroschüre ist etwa das, was Richtlinien der Weidgerechtigkeit, ein Angel-Knigge oder wie man es auch immer nennt, ist.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

tja Jungs, das Leben ist hart ;.)))


torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Kolja
> 
> 
> > Es kommt auf die Tragekraft an, auf sonst nichts. Ein Vorfach mit höherer Tragekraft, als die Hauptschnur ist eben nicht Weidgerecht. Das war es noch nie. Das wurde mir schon vor 40 Jahren so beigebracht.
> ...






Franz_16 schrieb:


> Kolja Kreder schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es kommt auf die Tragekraft an, auf sonst nichts. Ein Vorfach mit höherer Tragekraft, als die Hauptschnur ist eben nicht Weidgerecht. Das war es noch nie. Das wurde mir schon vor 40 Jahren so beigebracht.
> ...





Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Thomas9904 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > DAS darf nicht!!
> ...



gugge da:



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> TierSchlV
> § 12 Betäuben, Schlachten und Töten
> (6) Wer ein Tier schlachtet oder anderweitig mit Blutentzug tötet, muss sofort nach dem Betäuben, und zwar für die in Anlage 2 Spalte 1 genannten Betäubungsverfahren innerhalb des jeweils in Spalte 2 festgelegten Zeitraumes, mit dem Entbluten beginnen.* Er muss das Tier entbluten, solange es empfindungs- und wahrnehmungsunfähig ist.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> In allen Beispielen die ich genannt habe, ist die Tragkraft des Vorfachs höher als die der Hauptschnur
> 
> Gibt noch zig andere Beispiele... Welsangeln, Hechtangeln, Aalangeln etc.
> 
> ...



Ja, dort wo es nicht geht, geht es nicht. Das ist doch klar. Und das Stahlvorfach beim Hecht dürfte auch eine höhere Tragkraft haben, als die Hauptschnur. Es gibt immer Ausnahmen von der Regel. Klarer Fall. Es muss sich ja auch keiner an solche Richtlinien halten. Sie sind ja freiwillig. Das waren sie auch in der Vergangenheit. Das gilt ja auch für die Höflichkeitsformen nach Knigge. Auch die sind Freiwillig. Fakt dürfte aber auch sein, dass Menzenbachs Buch nicht mehr Stand der Dinge sein dürfte. Übrigens wurden die dort beschriebenen Regeln auch nicht in Verbotsgesetze gegossen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> TierSchlV
> § 12 Betäuben, Schlachten und Töten
> (6) Wer ein Tier schlachtet oder anderweitig mit Blutentzug tötet, muss sofort nach dem Betäuben, und zwar für die in Anlage 2 Spalte 1 genannten Betäubungsverfahren innerhalb des jeweils in Spalte 2 festgelegten Zeitraumes, mit dem Entbluten beginnen. Er muss das Tier entbluten, solange es empfindungs- und wahrnehmungsunfähig ist.
> 
> ...



Es reicht nicht das Gesetz zu lesen. Man muss es auch verstehen.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja, dort wo es nicht geht, geht es nicht. Das ist doch klar. Und das Stahlvorfach beim Hecht dürfte auch eine höhere Tragkraft haben, als die Hauptschnur. Es gibt immer Ausnahmen von der Regel. Klarer Fall. Es muss sich ja auch keiner an solche Richtlinien halten. Sie sind ja freiwillig. Das waren sie auch in der Vergangenheit. Das gilt ja auch für die Höflichkeitsformen nach Knigge. Auch die sind Freiwillig. Fakt dürfte aber auch sein, dass Menzenbachs Buch nicht mehr Stand der Dinge sein dürfte. Übrigens wurden die dort beschriebenen Regeln auch nicht in Verbotsgesetze gegossen.


Bitte schön alle Ausnahmen aufschreiben, nicht dass ich als  tumber teutscher Angler ohne Verbandlerhilfe am Ende das falsche, unwaidmännische Vorfach nehm ..

Wenn ich schon  Gesetze nicht verstehen kann, sollten doch wenigstens die Verbandler das waidmännische sauber hinkriegen für uns tumbe Angler ..

:g:g:g


----------



## torstenhtr (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Es reicht nicht das Gesetz zu lesen. Man muss es auch verstehen.#c


Eben, und da habe ich meine Zweifel. Gibt es eine Quelle / Beleg der deine These bestätigt? Ich habe noch nie gehört / gelesen dass die Größe des Fisches hier einen Unterschied ausmacht. Es gibt für bestimmte Fischarten wie Aale eine Ausnahme.

Siehe u.a. das Merkblatt "NICHT GEWERBLICHES WAIDGERECHTES TÖTEN VON FISCHEN" aus Sachsen (ist in meinem Bundesland ähnlich geregelt, es gibt eine Broschüre über das Töten von Fischen).

http://www.dav-bpb.de/dokumente/merkblatt%20waidgerechtes%20toeten.pdf


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Bitte schön alle Ausnahmen aufschreiben, nicht dass ich als  tumber teutscher Angler ohne Verbandlerhilfe am Ende das falsche, unwaidmännische Vorfach nehm ..
> 
> Wenn ich schon  Gesetze nicht verstehen kann, sollten doch wenigstens die Verbandler das waidmännische sauber hinkriegen für uns tumbe Angler ..
> 
> :g:g:g



Daran, dass du das Gesetz nicht verstehst, sieht man ja wie wichtig das ganze ist.


----------



## Barny (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Machts doch nicht komplizierter, als es ist. Jeder Umgang mit Tieren erfordert Respekt vor der Kreatur. Besonders keine Quälereien ,aber eine vernünftige Entnahme. Das sind alles Binsenweisheiten die aber den Rahmen zu diesem Thema kpl. abstecken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Barny schrieb:


> Machts doch nicht komplizierter, als es ist. Jeder Umgang mit Tieren erfordert Respekt vor der Kreatur. Besonders keine Quälereien ,aber eine vernünftige Entnahme. Das sind alles Binsenweisheiten die aber den Rahmen zu diesem Thema kpl. abstecken.



eben - da brauchts keine Verbandsfunktionäre, dies nur wieder alles verkomplizieren - NIX anderes sag ich ja die ganze Zeit..
Die Verbandler sollen die Finger da weg lassen.

Schon wär alles besser, wenn die einfach Angler und Angeln in Ruhe lassen würden..

Voll erfasst!! 

Danke!!


----------



## Franz_16 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja, dort wo es nicht geht, geht es nicht. Das ist doch klar. Und das Stahlvorfach beim Hecht dürfte auch eine höhere Tragkraft haben, als die Hauptschnur. Es gibt immer Ausnahmen von der Regel. Klarer Fall. Es muss sich ja auch keiner an solche Richtlinien halten. Sie sind ja freiwillig. Das waren sie auch in der Vergangenheit. Das gilt ja auch für die Höflichkeitsformen nach Knigge. Auch die sind Freiwillig. Fakt dürfte aber auch sein, dass Menzenbachs Buch nicht mehr Stand der Dinge sein dürfte. Übrigens wurden die dort beschriebenen Regeln auch nicht in Verbotsgesetze gegossen.



Schon klar  

Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass es saumäßig schwer ist irgendwelche Benimm-Regeln in Thesen zu pressen. 

Wenn man das versucht gibts genau 2 Alternativen: Entweder man belässt es auf einer Ebene die nicht über Binsenweisheiten hinausgeht oder man kommt halt in den Bereich in dem es ganz schnell widersprüchlich wird.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Eben, und da habe ich meine Zweifel. Gibt es eine Quelle / Beleg der deine These bestätigt? Ich habe noch nie gehört / gelesen dass die Größe des Fisches hier einen Unterschied ausmacht. Es gibt für bestimmte Fischarten wie Aale eine Ausnahme.
> 
> Siehe u.a. das Merkblatt "NICHT GEWERBLICHES WAIDGERECHTES TÖTEN VON FISCHEN" aus Sachsen (ist in meinem Bundesland ähnlich geregelt, es gibt eine Broschüre über das Töten von Fischen).
> 
> http://www.dav-bpb.de/dokumente/merkblatt%20waidgerechtes%20toeten.pdf



Zu dem Betäubungsschlag i.v.m. dem Gewicht des Fisches gibt es eine Empfehlung der EFSA. Die sieht den Beteubungsschlag für Fische bei einem Gewicht von 200g - 14kg vor. Diese Empfehlung war m.W. noch Teil des Vorläufers der TierSchlV. Habe ich jetzt aber auf die Schnelle nicht im Internet gefunden. Ich würde aber davon ausgehen, dass dies auch für die TierSchlV so sein soll. Jedenfalls kann man nur dann auf diese Weise Betäuben, wenn es zur Erreichung des Gesetzeszwecks sinnvoll ist. Die oben zitierte Fundstelle beachtet dies nicht!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Schon klar
> 
> Ich wollte nur aufzeigen, dass es saumäßig schwer ist irgendwelche Benimm-Regeln in Thesen zu pressen.
> 
> Wenn man das versucht gibts genau 2 Alternativen: Entweder man belässt es auf einer Ebene die nicht über Binsenweisheiten hinausgeht oder man kommt halt in den Bereich in dem es ganz schnell widersprüchlich wird.



ich stelle aber oft fest, dass selbst Binsenweisheiten nicht mehr bekannt sind.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> eben - da brauchts keine Verbandsfunktionäre, dies nur wieder alles verkomplizieren - NIX anderes sag ich ja die ganze Zeit..
> Die Verbandler sollen die Finger da weg lassen.
> 
> Schon wär alles besser, wenn die einfach Angler und Angeln in Ruhe lassen würden..
> ...



Deine Meinung verwundert ja nicht, weil du es ja am liebsten hättest, wenn die Verbände sich gleich selber ganz weg lassen. Bur ist deine Meinung halt völlig irrelevant. Da lass ich sie dir gerne.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Klar - hier Anglerforum - wer Anglern schadet wie die Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei muss weg oder soll wenigstens die Finger davon lassen, wovon sie keinen Plan haben (bestes Beispiel Präsine):
Praktisches Angeln und normale, anständige Angler..

Ich find auch gut, dass sich da die Leser selber ein Bild machen können, durch die Diskussiin hier an Hand einer Abstrusität wie Waidgerechtigkeit für Angel von Verbandlern definiert.. 

Dafür herzlichen Dank an alle Diskutanten!!!


----------



## torstenhtr (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

@Kolja


> Zu dem Betäubungsschlag i.v.m. dem Gewicht des Fisches gibt es eine  Empfehlung der EFSA. Die sieht den Beteubungsschlag
> für Fische bei einem  Gewicht von 200g - 14kg vor. Diese Empfehlung war m.W. noch Teil des  Vorläufers der TierSchlV. Habe ich jetzt aber auf die Schnelle nicht im  Internet gefunden. Ich würde aber davon ausgehen, dass dies auch für die  TierSchlV so sein soll. Jedenfalls kann man nur dann auf diese Weise  Betäuben, wenn es zur Erreichung des Gesetzeszwecks sinnvoll ist. Die  oben zitierte Fundstelle beachtet dies nicht!



Danke für den Hinweis, das könnte sich aber nur auf die gewerbsmäßige Fischerei beziehen (weil das Töten einer größereren Menge kleiner Fische unzweckmäßig wäre). Da müsste man evtl. genauer recherchieren. Zumindestens in Sachsen könnte man Probleme bekommen wenn man Köderfische nicht vor dem Töten betäubt (siehe Merkblatt, gilt auch für Köderfische).


----------



## ronram (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Kolja
> 
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis, das könnte sich aber nur auf die gewerbsmäßige Fischerei beziehen (weil das Töten einer größereren Menge kleiner Fische unzweckmäßig wäre). Da müsste man evtl. genauer recherchieren. Zumindestens in Sachsen könnte man Probleme bekommen wenn man Köderfische nicht vor dem Töten betäubt (siehe Merkblatt, gilt auch für Köderfische).


Da wäre ich nicht nur in Sachsen vorsichtig.
Die TierSchLV spricht von Fischen.

Nicht von großen Fischen, nicht von mittleren Fischen, nicht von kleinen Fischen.

Nur von Fischen.

Und bedroht denjenigen mit Bußgeld, der einen Fisch vor dem Schlachten nicht betäubt.


Wer zu feste drauf haut und mit dem Betäubungsschlag tötet, der ist fein raus. 
Wer aber gar nicht betäubt, der sollte lieber einen Plattfisch oder einen Aal vor sich haben.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Kolja
> 
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis, das könnte sich aber nur auf die gewerbsmäßige Fischerei beziehen (weil das Töten einer größereren Menge kleiner Fische unzweckmäßig wäre). Da müsste man evtl. genauer recherchieren. Zumindestens in Sachsen könnte man Probleme bekommen wenn man Köderfische nicht vor dem Töten betäubt (siehe Merkblatt, gilt auch für Köderfische).



Ich persönlich halte einen Betäubungsschlag gemäß der von mir genannten Empfehlung (weil unter 200g) für nicht zweckmäßig. Ich mache dort sofort einen Herzstich.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



ronram schrieb:


> Da wäre ich nicht nur in Sachsen vorsichtig.
> Die TierSchLV spricht von Fischen.
> 
> Nicht von großen Fischen, nicht von mittleren Fischen, nicht von kleinen Fischen.
> ...



Richtig. Tötet bereits der Betäubungsschlag ist dies unschädlich. Der Herzstich muss aber dennoch erfolgen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> @Kolja
> 
> 
> Danke für den Hinweis, das könnte sich aber nur auf die gewerbsmäßige Fischerei beziehen (weil das Töten einer größereren Menge kleiner Fische unzweckmäßig wäre). Da müsste man evtl. genauer recherchieren. Zumindestens in Sachsen könnte man Probleme bekommen wenn man Köderfische nicht vor dem Töten betäubt (siehe Merkblatt, gilt auch für Köderfische).



Für den Massenfischfang gilt die TierSchlV nicht!


----------



## ronram (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Richtig. Tötet bereits der Betäubungsschlag ist dies unschädlich. Der Herzstich muss aber dennoch erfolgen.


So wie ich das sehe muss ein Entbluten erfolgen.
Unterlässt man das Entbluten, hat den Fisch aber bereits mit dem Betäubungsschlag getötet, droht kein Bußgeld.

Ich lese da nur eine Bußgeldvorschrift für den Fall, dass man die Betäubung unterlässt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



ronram schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe muss ein Entbluten erfolgen.
> Unterlässt man das Entbluten, hat den Fisch aber bereits mit dem Betäubungsschlag getötet, droht kein Bußgeld.
> 
> Ich lese da nur eine Bußgeldvorschrift für den Fall, dass man die Betäubung unterlässt.



Für diesen Fall greift die Strafvorschrift des TierSchG.


----------



## ronram (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Für diesen Fall greift die Strafvorschrift des TierSchG.


Ich finde da keine...


----------



## torstenhtr (31. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Für den Massenfischfang gilt die TierSchlV nicht!


Was auch plausibel ist und sich auf gewerbliche Fischerei beziehen dürfte, ansonsten müsste jeder einzelne Fisch betäubt werden, was für den Fischer unwirtschaftlich wäre. Daraus kann man aber nicht automatisch schließen, das es auch für die Freizeitfischerei zulässig ist. 
Im Zusammenhang mit dem Angeln habe ich das jedenfalls noch nicht gelesen/gehört - ich lasse mich gerne von dem Gegenteil überzeugen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



ronram schrieb:


> Ich finde da keine...



Unnötiger Schmerz und unnötiges Leid. Hier könnte man sogar von Roheit sprechen, wenn du das Tier nicht durch den Herzstich "erlöst". (§ 17 TierSchG)


----------



## ronram (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Unnötiger Schmerz und unnötiges Leid. Hier könnte man sogar von Roheit sprechen, wenn du das Tier nicht durch den Herzstich "erlöst". (§ 17 TierSchG)


Ein Fisch, der bereits mit dem Betäubungsschlag getötet worden ist, kann nicht mehr leiden.
So wie ich das sehe kann man den § 17 TierSchG nicht auf tote Tiere anwenden.





ronram schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe muss ein Entbluten erfolgen.
> Unterlässt man das Entbluten, hat den Fisch aber bereits mit dem Betäubungsschlag getötet, droht kein Bußgeld.
> 
> Ich lese da nur eine Bußgeldvorschrift für den Fall, dass man die Betäubung unterlässt.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



ronram schrieb:


> Ein Fisch, der bereits mit dem Betäubungsschlag getötet worden ist, kann nicht mehr leiden.
> So wie ich das sehe kann man den § 17 TierSchG nicht auf tote Tiere anwenden.



Da haben wir uns missverstanden. Ich dachte, dass der Fisch nur betäubt und nicht getötet wird. Tod ist Tod. Aber wir werden OT.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Dropshot schrieb:


> Tod durch Betäubungsschlag ist großartig:m
> ...ja ich weiß, bei kleinen Fischchen kann das durchaus reichen, aber allgemein und vom Wortsinn her betrachtet...
> 
> zum Thema:
> ...



Das sehe ich nun wiederum völlig anders. Auch wenn man vielleicht meinen könnte, dass ich als Jurist alles in Gesetzesform gießen wollte. Dem ist aber nicht so. 

Wir haben zunächst einmal die gesetzlichen Regelungen. Diese sind einzuhalten. Also muss der Begriff der Weidgerechtigkeit dies "notgedrungen" beinhalten. 

Wir haben darüber hinaus aber auch Regeln der Fairness, die wir aus Respekt vor der Natur und den Fischen einhalten. Dazu mag dann noch etwas Folklore kommen. Diese Dinge möchte ich aber gar nicht in Gesetzesform haben, weil dies eine Bevormundung all der Angler wäre, die diese Vorstellungen der Weidgerechtigkeit möglicher Weise nicht teilen. Gleichwohl kann man diese Vorstellung der Weidgerechtigkeit aber durchaus in Worte gießen. Sie sind aber nicht verbindlich und sollen es auch nicht sein. Sie können aber insbesondere dem Jungangler oder dem Angler, der sich unschlüssig ist eine Leitlinie sein. *Nichts muss, alles kann! *Die gesetzlich zu normieren, würde den Sinn einer solche niedergeschriebenen Weidgerechtigkeit völlig konterkarieren. Es soll ja gerade keine Pflicht sein. Pflichten haben wir genug. Es sollte aber m. E. das Brauchtum in der Angelerschaft gestärkt werden, weil dies ein einigendes Element ist. Und wenn wir etwas in der Anglerschaft brauchen, dann ist dies Einigkeit. 

Ich lade alle ein mir mitzuteilen, was sie ganz persönlich als Weidgerecht empfinden.


----------



## Drxpshxt (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ist absolut nachvollziehbar. Ich selbst sehe es ja ähnlich. Es gibt ausreichend Gesetze und man könnte es als Überbegriff sehen. Ich habe aber bemerkt, dass die Meinungen hier extrem weit auseinanderliegen. Eine Einigkeit innerhalb der Anglerschaft scheint mir da nicht so ohne weiteres möglich.

Und im BJagdG(1Abs3)  ist es ja enthalten (ohne dass ich die dortige Definition kenne), daher wäre es doch wichtig diese zu kennen, wenn man den Begriff (wie z.B. in der Ausbildung/Prüfung in NRW) verwendet.
Kann ja auch sein, dass die Definition gem. BJagdG gar nicht passt! Dann wäre die Verwendung des Begriffs in Bezug auf die Angelei absolut abzulehnen! ...ich kenne die Definition aber wie gesagt leider nicht, kann es also nicht anschließend beurteilen. ..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ich finde es beeindruckend, dass die Diskussion zu einem so streitbarem Thema hier im AB (wider erwarten) weitestgehend fair und konstruktiv abläuft. Im Einzelnen wird man über die Inhalte des Begriffs streiten können. 

Die Hauptkritik, die ich sehe ist: Es soll bloß kein Verband das Ganze definieren. - OK, geschenkt. 

Aber was seht ihr den als Weidgerecht an? Da werden doch die meisten eine Vorstellung haben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Dass lebende Köfis, wo sie eingesetzt werden dürfen, sicher an Maul oder Rücken eingehängt werden.


----------



## ronram (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Da haben wir uns missverstanden. Ich dachte, dass der Fisch nur betäubt und nicht getötet wird. Tod ist Tod. Aber wir werden OT.



Da haben wir uns tatsächlich missverstanden. |wavey:



Dropshot schrieb:


> Tod durch Betäubungsschlag ist großartig:m
> ...ja ich weiß, bei kleinen Fischchen kann das durchaus reichen, aber allgemein und vom Wortsinn her betrachtet...
> 
> zum Thema:
> ...



100% meiner Fische könnte ich mit meinem Betäubungsholz betäuben und töten in einem. Vielleicht sind meine Fische aber auch zu 100% klein.
Bin ja kein Welsangler. #c Für den normalen Rheinzander würde es definitiv ausreichen. (Gut, ich bin aber auch ein überzeugter Anwender des Kiemenbogenrundschnitts, deshalb entlbluten meine Fische alle.(

Wichtig, dass wir eine Legaldefinition bekommen?
Bloß nicht! Warum ich das strikt ablehne steht und Koljas Zitat.




Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nun wiederum völlig anders. Auch wenn man vielleicht meinen könnte, dass ich als Jurist alles in Gesetzesform gießen wollte. Dem ist aber nicht so.
> 
> Wir haben zunächst einmal die gesetzlichen Regelungen. Diese sind einzuhalten. Also muss der Begriff der Weidgerechtigkeit dies "notgedrungen" beinhalten.
> 
> ...



Genau so sehe ich es auch.
Es wäre Bevormundung.
Ich weiß aber auch, dass es bei uns Anglern in Deutschland eine ganz normale Reaktion darstellt nach Regeln und Gesetzen zu rufen, wenn man sich einem möglichen Entscheidungsszenario nähert, und es da eine Entscheidungsmöglichkeit gibt, die ein wenig kritisch betrachtet werden kann.
Vielleicht ist es ja auch eine deutsche Reaktion. Möglich. Der Ruf nach staatlicher Kontrolle und Bevormundung ist ja nicht nur in der Angelei zu beobchten.
Ich würde Kolja da aber uneingeschränkt zustimmen. "Nichts muss, alles kann." 
Indem Moment, wo auf den größten gemeinsamen Nenner reduziert wird, bestrafen wir diejenigen, die mit ihrer freien Meinung und Entscheidung vernünftig gehandelt haben. Ich finde nicht, dass das Ziel sein kann.




Dropshot schrieb:


> Ist absolut nachvollziehbar. Ich selbst sehe es ja ähnlich. Es gibt ausreichend Gesetze und man könnte es als Überbegriff sehen. Ich habe aber bemerkt, dass die Meinungen hier extrem weit auseinanderliegen. Eine Einigkeit innerhalb der Anglerschaft scheint mir da nicht so ohne weiteres möglich.
> 
> Und im BJagdG(1Abs3)  ist es ja enthalten (ohne dass ich die dortige Definition kenne), daher wäre es doch wichtig diese zu kennen, wenn man den Begriff (wie z.B. in der Ausbildung/Prüfung in NRW) verwendet.
> Kann ja auch sein, dass die Definition gem. BJagdG gar nicht passt! Dann wäre die Verwendung des Begriffs in Bezug auf die Angelei absolut abzulehnen! ...ich kenne die Definition aber wie gesagt leider nicht, kann es also nicht anschließend beurteilen. ..




Ich würde auch sagen, dass es ausreichen Gesetze gibt.
Wir haben ja nicht nur die Landesfischereigesetze mit den dazugehörenden Verordnungen (plus Prüfungsordnungen), zum Fischereirecht im weitesten Sinne zählt ja noch viel mehr. Alles was uns beim Angeln irgendwie tangiert. TierSchG, TierSchlV, Landschaftsgesetz und Landschaftsplan (in NRW durchus wichtig), Waffengesetz jenachdem, was du für ein Messer mitnimmst, usw. Es gibt vieles, was du als Angler wissen solltest. 
Bitte nicht noch mehr. 

Was die NRW-Prüfung angeht, so spreche ich jetzt und hier aus meiner höchst persönlichen Sicht der Angelprüfung in NRW jegliches Existenzrecht ab. 
Ich halte sie für eine sinnlose und nicht mehrwertstiftende Verschwendung von Zeit, die mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit > 0 dazu führt, dass der Angler eine nicht waidgerechte (um auf den Begriff i.S. des TierschG zurückzukommen) Haltung gegenüber dem Fisch einnimmt. ---> Alles töten müssen, was keine Schonzeit oder Mindestmaß hat.
Unbegründeter Schaden wird nicht vom Fisch ferngehalten.
--> Ziel verfehlt.

Ich habe schon im Setzkescher-Thread kritisch angemerkt, dass es Multiple-Choice-Fragen in der Prüfung gibt, die eine Rechtsverbindlichkeit implizieren, die es gar nicht gibt. So eine Prüfung kann ich nicht gutheißen und will sie nicht als Maßstab für eine potentielle Legaldefinition von bisher mündlich überliefertem soft law...
(Zur Frage in der Prüfung: Betäuben und Töten --> Es muss ein Schlagholz sein und es muss ein Herzstich sein ... so einfach falsch. Es muss weder das eine noch das andere sein. Es *kann* ein Schlagholz und ein Herzstich sein, aber ein *Muss* genau diese Mittel zu verwenden ist es nicht.)



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich finde es beeindruckend, dass die Diskussion zu einem so streitbarem Thema hier im AB (wider erwarten) weitestgehend fair und konstruktiv abläuft. Im Einzelnen wird man über die Inhalte des Begriffs streiten können.
> 
> Die Hauptkritik, die ich sehe ist: Es soll bloß kein Verband das Ganze definieren. - OK, geschenkt.
> 
> Aber was seht ihr den als Weidgerecht an? Da werden doch die meisten eine Vorstellung haben.



Naja, ich kenne keine andere größere öffentliche Plattform, wo das ginge...
Mich graut es immer, wenn ich solche Diskussionen wie diese hier von Thomas bei Facebook eingestellt sehe und mir dann die Kommentare durchlese.
AB <--> FB ist da schon ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Das finde ich schade...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

OT an


ronram schrieb:


> Mich graut es immer, wenn ich solche Diskussionen wie diese hier von Thomas bei Facebook eingestellt sehe und mir dann die Kommentare durchlese.
> AB <--> FB ist da schon ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht. Das finde ich schade...


bisschen was muss unsere Arbeit ja ausmachen und unterscheidbar machen inkl. der vielen Infos, die man eben hier und nicht auf FB gesammelt hat..

OT aus


und damit zurück zum Thema:


Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Aber was seht ihr den als Weidgerecht an? Da werden doch die meisten eine Vorstellung haben.





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass lebende Köfis, wo sie eingesetzt werden dürfen, sicher an Maul oder Rücken eingehängt werden.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Aber was seht ihr den als Weidgerecht an? Da werden doch die meisten eine Vorstellung haben.



Fängt bei mir schon mit der Auswahl von Rute, Rolle mit Schnur an und zwar bezogen auf das Gewässer und nicht auf "den Zielfisch" denn beisen kann auch immer was anderes. Deswegen lieber Grösser als gerade so "geht noch". Ich hol den Fisch lieber schneller raus als mit schwacher z.B. Rute ewig zu drillen (auch wenns mal Spass macht).


----------



## Sharpo (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Barny schrieb:


> Machts doch nicht komplizierter, als es ist. Jeder Umgang mit Tieren erfordert Respekt vor der Kreatur. Besonders keine Quälereien ,aber eine vernünftige Entnahme. Das sind alles Binsenweisheiten die aber den Rahmen zu diesem Thema kpl. abstecken.



Bin ein bissl spät dran....sorry..

Aber jeder hat eine eigene Art von Respekt.

Ist es Waidmännisch Schonhaken zu nutzen?
Ist es Waidmännisch beim Abhaken eine Abhakmatte zu nutzen?

Wie ich schon mal sagte.
Das Gesetz regelt/ gibt unser waidgerechtes Handeln (vor)
Alles was dort nicht verboten ist, liegt dann im persönlichen Ermessen.
Jeder hat das Recht auf seine eigene Interpretation von Waidgerecht.

Ich habe kein Bock unter Anglern nun auch noch das Thema Abhakmatte, Schonhaken, Blei etc. zu diskutieren.

Und wer meint seinen Fisch mit der Rute statt mit der Angel heraus zu heben...bitte sehr.
Bei sehr kleinen Fischen evtl. schonender.
Evtl. sollte man mal eine Analyse der Kescher und deren Einwirkung auf den Fisch starten... 
Man könnte natürlich nun auch die Überlegung anstellen den Fisch im Wasser abzuhaken.

Ich brauch keine Defintion von einem DAFV oder sonst wen.
Denn wenn ich sehe wie Angler in Deutschland miteinander umgehen.....wird mir schlecht! Da kommt nur weiteres draufkloppen bei raus.


Irgend so ein Knülch hat doch in Zusammenarbeit mit einem LFV solch einen Knigge für Angler aufgestellt, 
Wie gross war der Shitstorm?


----------



## Lajos1 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Fängt bei mir schon mit der Auswahl von Rute, Rolle mit Schnur an und zwar bezogen auf das Gewässer und nicht auf "den Zielfisch" denn beisen kann auch immer was anderes. Deswegen lieber Grösser als gerade so "geht noch". Ich hol den Fisch lieber schneller raus als mit schwacher z.B. Rute ewig zu drillen (auch wenns mal Spass macht).



Hallo,

da ist was dran. Ich kenne Gewässerbewirtschafter welche sich erst das/die Gerät/Geräte des Anglers ansehen, bevor der eine Gastkarte bekommt.|wavey:

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

wenn ich mir anschaue, wie Angler bereits jetzt bei Themen wie c+r; Setzkescher, Unterfangkescher usw. mit dem Finger auf andere Angler zeigen und den Moralapostel raushängen lassen, wird mir übel, wenn ich daran denke, es gäbe so nen Anglerknigge. 
Das wäre dem Denunziantentum Tür und Tor geöffnet. 
Dabei ist es völlig egal, ob dieser Knigge vom Verband oder sonst wo her kommt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn ich mir anschaue, wie Angler bereits jetzt bei Themen wie c+r; Setzkescher, Unterfangkescher usw. mit dem Finger auf andere Angler zeigen und den Moralapostel raushängen lassen, wird mir übel, wenn ich daran denke, es gäbe so nen Anglerknigge.
> Das wäre dem Denunziantentum Tür und Tor geöffnet.
> Dabei ist es völlig egal, ob dieser Knigge vom Verband oder sonst wo her kommt.


#6#6#6


----------



## fishhawk (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Das wäre dem Denunziantentum Tür und Tor geöffnet.



Dazu braucht es keinen Knigge, da reichen auch Gesetze, Verordungen und Gewässerordnung.

Ich selber bin kein Freund von Knigge o.ä., mir wären feste, eindeutige und gewässerbezogene Regelungen lieber.

Ob dann jeder, der nen Verstoß meldet dann gleich ein Denunziant ist ???

Meiner Meinung nach sollten Verstöße nach Möglichkeit schon lieber intern geregelt werden. 

Kann mir aber auch vorstellen, dass es im Einzelfall auch mal nicht ohne Polizei geht.

Ob dann auch wirklich was passiert, ist dann ne andere Frage.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

im Grund sind wir einer Meinung. 
Nur würden viele deutsche Angler so einen Anglerknigge sogar noch über dem Gesetz stehend ansiedeln, weil man da ja so schön Moralinsäure versprühen kann. Das hätte fast schon was religiöses.
Zur Zeit tickt unsere Gesellschaft so, sonst bräuchten wir hier gar nicht um solche Themen zu diskutieren


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> wenn ich mir anschaue, wie Angler bereits jetzt bei Themen wie c+r; Setzkescher, Unterfangkescher usw. mit dem Finger auf andere Angler zeigen und den Moralapostel raushängen lassen, wird mir übel, wenn ich daran denke, es gäbe so nen Anglerknigge.
> Das wäre dem Denunziantentum Tür und Tor geöffnet.
> Dabei ist es völlig egal, ob dieser Knigge vom Verband oder sonst wo her kommt.


 
 Sorry Brillendorsch das ich deinen Kommentar als Anlass dazu nehme mich auszumisten. *Folgendes ist also NICHT als Angriff gegen dich gedacht / beabsichtigt...*

 Mir wird übel wenn ich bemerke das jemand seine Intoleranz gegenüber anders angelnde am Gewässer oder auch im web auslebt.

 Mir wird übel wenn ich bemerke das jemand konsequent nicht in der Lage ist bzw nicht in der Lage sein WILL  seinen Fang fachgerecht zu versorgen.

 Mir wird übel wenn ich bemerke das jemand rein aus Spaßgründen mit untermotorisierten Material seinen Zielfisch beangelt.

 Mir wird übel wenn ich bemerke das jemand mit jeder maßigen Schuppe seine Kühltruhe zum platzen bringen will.

 Mir wird übel wenn ich bemerke das jemand nicht begreift das Misstände zu benennen eine Notwendigkeit ist...

 Daher und aus vielen anderen Gründen = Ich bin gerne der Moralapostel..|wavey:


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

nun, bei den Dingen, die Du aufzählst, wird mir auch übel.
Allerdings  gibt es auch noch ganz andere Zeitgenossen, die einen regen sich auf, weil ich den 50er Döbel nicht schlachte, die anderen regen sich auf, wiel ich den 60er Hecht nicht zurücksetze. Beide meinen die Moral für sich gepachtet zu haben.


----------



## thanatos (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

:r mir wird übel .......#d nee besser nicht möchte nicht schon wieder verwarnt werden


----------



## Sharpo (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Sorry Brillendorsch das ich deinen Kommentar als Anlass dazu nehme mich auszumisten. *Folgendes ist also NICHT als Angriff gegen dich gedacht / beabsichtigt...*
> 
> Mir wird übel wenn ich bemerke das jemand seine Intoleranz gegenüber anders angelnde am Gewässer oder auch im web auslebt.
> 
> ...



Was hat es "Dich" an zu gehen weshalb andere Angeln gehen?
NICHTS!
Ob Spassangler oder Küchenangler, wenn beide sich an die Gesetze halten hast Du die Klappe zu halten!

Genau dies ist nämlich der Punkt weshalb wir diese Diskussion uber Waidgerecht nicht brauchen und schon gar nicht Schwarz auf Weiss!


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Rehi,


Brillendorsch schrieb:


> nun, bei den Dingen, die Du aufzählst, wird mir auch übel.
> Allerdings gibt es auch noch ganz andere Zeitgenossen, die einen regen sich auf, weil ich den 50er Döbel nicht schlachte, die anderen regen sich auf, wiel ich den 60er Hecht nicht zurücksetze. Beide meinen die Moral für sich gepachtet zu haben.


 
 Das mit der Moral ist zugegeben nicht so einfach.. Der Übergang zwischen Sinn und Unsinn ist da nicht nur fließend - sondern auch für jeden anders.

 dein 60er Hecht - da sage ich Glückwunsch und guten Hunger#6 ......... nimmste davon 10 am Tage mit( weil zB Keine Fangbegrenzung) kommt bei mir die Frage nach der Sinnhaftigkeit auf..


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Was hat es "Dich" an zu gehen weshalb andere Angeln gehen?
> NICHTS!
> Ob Spassangler oder Küchenangler, wenn beide sich an die Gesetze halten *hast Du die Klappe zu halten!*


 
 Nö , auf keinen Fall - Und wenn es 10mal gesetzeskonform ist ...Bei allem was sich negativ auf die Ausübung meines Hobbys ausübt werde ICH garantiert nicht die Klappe halten..


----------



## Sharpo (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Gunnar. schrieb:


> Nö , auf keinen Fall - Und wenn es 10mal gesetzeskonform ist ...Bei allem was sich negativ auf die Ausübung meines Hobbys ausübt werde ICH garantiert nicht die Klappe halten..




Das Problem ist aber, Du als Angler lehnst Dich dann aber ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster. 
Maßt Dir Dinge an, Dir die absolut nichts angehen, wozu Diu kein recht hast und wovon Du keine Ahnung hast.
Denn Du kannst nicht belegen ob man damit unserem Hobby schadet. 
Dies ist Deine reine subjektive Einschätzung und Meinung.

(Dies ist nicht böse gemeint)

Dafür gibt es Gesetze und so lange sich Angler an die Gesetze halten ist alles ok, korrekt, legal etc.

Was andere meinen, empfinden etc. spielt dabei keine Rolle.


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

"Vor allem..wie will man das überhaupt umsetzen? Die Verbände(neben div. Anglern die nächsten Liberaltechnischen Wackelkandidaten) kannste da ja nicht ausbooten."
Da wird nix umgesetzt, die stülpen uns das über. So eine Art Bibel mit Anglerreligion.
Und wehe Du verstößt gegen eines der Gebote, da sind Gesetze nichts gegen


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

weisst ja, das trifft meine Befürchtung...


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

und es wird eine Menge Leute geben, die genau diese "Bibel" wie ein Mantra vor sich her tragen. 
Haste mal besonders gut gefangen, wird genau geprüft, ob neben der Gesetzmäßigkeit auch alles "bibeltreu" ist. 
Denkt mal an Drosse, der kam mit ähnlichen .... Ideen, was daraus entstand wissen wir ja alle


----------



## Kolja Kreder (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Bei allem was wir als Angler tun dürfen wir die Außenwirkung, die wir erzielen nicht außer Acht lassen. Im Zweifel bestimmen nämlich die 95% nicht angelnden Deutschen, ob und wie wir unser Hobby ausüben. Wer dies nicht sehen will, erkennt auch nicht die Brisanz, die in diesem Thema steckt. Ein entsprechender nicht verpflichtender Verhaltenskodex hilft jedenfalls die Außendarstellung zu verbessern.

Entgegen der Meinung einiger hier, haben wir die verschlechterten rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen nicht den Verbänden zu verdanken, sondern Anglern, die die Außenwirkung ihres Tuns unterschätzt haben. Den Verbänden können wir nur vorwerfen, dies nicht verhindert zu haben. Dies in zweierlei Hinsicht. Zum einen nach innen. Hier hätte man in der Anglerschaft viel mehr für ein entsprechendes Problembewusstsein tun müssen. Und nach außen hätte man die Wogen glätten und politisch kämpfen müssen. Selbstüberschätzung und Ignoranz wachsen auf dem selben Kranz.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Denkt mal an Drosse, der kam mit ähnlichen .... Ideen, was daraus entstand wissen wir ja alle


eben - man kann die Schuld am Desaster schon ganz gut zuordnen - daraus folgend dann der Kampf des VDSF gegen Angler und DAV (als damals nch richtiger Vrerband für Anggler, bevor er sich dem VDSF anschloss und das dann in DAFV umbenannt wurde,
 siehe auch: http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/2011-11/wettfischen-und-gemeinnutzigkeit/).

Dass Kolja als Verbandler das nicht gefällt (Drosse war noch dazu in seinem Verband) und er die Schuld gerne auf Angler stülpen möchte kann ich nachvollziehen..

Für einen Verbandler gehört er aber dennoch zu den wenigen nicht so schlechten da..

Von seiner abstrusen Waidgerechtgkeitsidee mal abgesehen..
:g:g:g


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Hallo Kolja, als der Trööt erstellt wurde, dacht ich auch erst: Jaa toll, so etwas fehlt uns tatsächlich.
Je länger ich diesen Trööt allerdings verfolgte und viele Erlebnisse meiner 50-jährigen Anglerlaufbahn in Erinnerung kamen, desto mehr kam ich zu der Überzeugung, dass genau so etwas mehr Schaden als Gutes bringt. Es wird uns Angler noch mehr entzweien statt uns zu einen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> desto mehr kam ich zu der Überzeugung, dass genau so etwas mehr Schaden als Gutes bringt. Es wird uns Angler noch mehr entzweien statt uns zu einen.


So seh ich das auch...


----------



## Gunnar. (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Nochmal rehi..


Sharpo schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber, Du als Angler lehnst Dich dann aber ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster.
> Maßt Dir Dinge an, Dir die absolut nichts angehen, wozu Diu kein recht hast und wovon Du keine Ahnung hast.
> Denn Du kannst nicht belegen ob man damit unserem Hobby schadet.
> Dies ist Deine reine subjektive Einschätzung und Meinung.
> ...


----------



## Brillendorsch (1. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

ich trink jetzt auch erst mal nen Pharisäer, vieleicht bin ich danach klüger:g:m


----------



## magi (2. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Bei allem was wir als Angler tun dürfen wir die Außenwirkung, die wir erzielen nicht außer Acht lassen. Im Zweifel bestimmen nämlich die 95% nicht angelnden Deutschen, ob und wie wir unser Hobby ausüben. Wer dies nicht sehen will, erkennt auch nicht die Brisanz, die in diesem Thema steckt. Ein entsprechender nicht verpflichtender Verhaltenskodex hilft jedenfalls die Außendarstellung zu verbessern.
> 
> Entgegen der Meinung einiger hier, haben wir die verschlechterten rechtlichen Rahmenbedingungen nicht den Verbänden zu verdanken, sondern Anglern, die die Außenwirkung ihres Tuns unterschätzt haben. Den Verbänden können wir nur vorwerfen, dies nicht verhindert zu haben. Dies in zweierlei Hinsicht. Zum einen nach innen. Hier hätte man in der Anglerschaft viel mehr für ein entsprechendes Problembewusstsein tun müssen. Und nach außen hätte man die Wogen glätten und politisch kämpfen müssen. Selbstüberschätzung und Ignoranz wachsen auf dem selben Kranz.



Vielen Dank für diesen Kommentar! Viel besser kann man es mMn nicht auf den Punkt bringen können!!! |good:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

man kann die Schuld am Desaster schon ganz gut zuordnen - daraus folgend dann der Kampf des VDSF gegen Angler und DAV (als damals nch richtiger Vrerband für Anggler, bevor er sich dem VDSF anschloss und das dann in DAFV umbenannt wurde,
 siehe auch: http://www.anglerneuigkeiten.de/2011-11/wettfischen-und-gemeinnutzigkeit/).

Dass Kolja als Verbandler das nicht gefällt (Drosse war noch dazu in seinem Verband) und er die Schuld gerne auf Angler stülpen möchte kann ich nachvollziehen..

Für einen Verbandler gehört er aber dennoch zu den wenigen nicht so schlechten da..

Von seiner abstrusen Waidgerechtgkeitsidee mal abgesehen..
:g:g:g


----------



## magi (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Na klar, alle anderen sind schuld! Es ist nicht, was nicht sein darf!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Besser als "Angler sind immer schuld" allemal, das sich Schützer und Verbandler so gerne auf ihre Fahnen schreiben..

Denn hier ist ein Anglerforum ..
:g:g:g


----------



## magi (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Besser als "Angler sind immer schuld" allemal, das sich Schützer und Verbandler so gerne auf ihre Fahnen schreiben..
> 
> Denn hier ist ein Anglerforum ..
> :g:g:g



Zwischen einer Eigenverantwortung, die jeder Angeler für sein Tun & Lassen zu übernehmen hat und der Aussage "Angler sind immer schuld" gibt es zumindest für nicht schwarz-weiß-Denker/Dokmatiker aber noch einige Abstufungen...Auch in diesem Angelforum.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Deswegen ist ja "Waidgerechtigkeit" (Thema hier) ne individuelle Sache, von der Verbandler tunlichst die Finger lassen sollten.


----------



## magi (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Wie kann denn Waidgerechtigkeit eine rein individuelle Sache sein, wenn der Verband Politik im positiven Sinne für uns Angler machen soll bzw. das doch mittlerweile (leider) in nahezu jedem deiner Postings mitschwingt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Es ist eben KEIN Anglerverband (nur en Naturschutzverband organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer) -  das ist ja das Problem.

Deswegen soll er da wenigstens, wo es ums praktische Angeln geht, seine Finger raushalten.

Wie bei Waidgerechtigkeit.

Die es übergeordnet und traditionell wie bei der Jagd beim Angeln ja eh nicht gibt..


----------



## magi (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Rein formal gesehen haben wir eine Interessensvertretung, die auch mit unseren Mitteln (Fischereiabgaben) bezahlt wird. Warum geht es dir gegen den Strich, dass auch diese Leute eine gundsätzliche Vorstellung von Waidgerechtigkeit entwickeln?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Es ist NICHT meine Interessenvertretung (kein Vereinsmitglied)!! Kein Wort von "wir haben" eine Vertretung - die repräsentieren nur noch knapp über 500.000 mittelbare Mitglieder (über Vereine/LV) von über 5 Millionen Anglern in D (Allensbach).

Weil sie keine Angler sind und von Anglern keine Ahnung haben (Präsine nur als prominentestes Beispiel), wie man auch am anglerfeindlichen Handeln und der Unfähigkeit in anderen Dingen sieht (zurücksetzen, Angelvebote etc.), will ich auch ABSOLUT NICHT, dass ausgerechnet solche Leute über MEINE Waidgerechtigkeit bestimmen dürfen..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es ist eben KEIN Anglerverband (nur en Naturschutzverband organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer) -  das ist ja das Problem.
> 
> Deswegen soll er da wenigstens, wo es ums praktische Angeln geht, seine Finger raushalten.
> 
> ...



Das selbe Problem hätte aber auch ein Bundesverband, der deinem Ideal entspricht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Nein, weil der sich nicht einmischen würde in persönliche Dinge von Anglern wie deren individuelle Waidgerechtigkeit und sich darum kümmern, dass Anglerdiffamierung (NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen), Beschränkungen und Verbote wegkommen, statt Zunder zu legen für noch mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen ;-))

Sonst wärs nicht "mein" Verband....


----------



## magi (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ich verstehen deinen Ansatz aus der persönlichen Perspektive grundsätzlich und ich wünsche mir auch, dass es zu keinen weiteren Einschränkungen kommt. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, wie mit einer Anti-DAFV-Grundhaltung überhaupt, zumindest theoretisch, eine Annäherung statt finden kann, damit wir wenigstens mal auf zukünftige Lobbyarbeit HOFFEN können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

De DAFV muss weg, ist die einzige Lösung, weil der wie jedes alte Gestrüpp das nachwachsende behindert.

*Es gibt keine Hoffnung MIT dem DAFV für anglerfreundliche Lobbyarbeit..*

Lies deren Satzung, hör Dir Frau Dr. an:
Wir sind (und müssen das sein) ZUERST Naturschutzverband..

Und -  Thema hier - ein solcher hat die Finger von meiner persönlichen, anglerischen Waidgerechtigkeit zu lassen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nein, weil der sich nicht einmischen würde in persönliche Dinge von Anglern wie deren individuelle Waidgerechtigkeit und sich darum kümmern, dass Anglerdiffamierung (NABU diffamiert erneut Angler - Diesmal NABU Saarlouis/Dillingen), Beschränkungen und Verbote wegkommen, statt Zunder zu legen für noch mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen ;-))
> 
> Sonst wärs nicht "mein" Verband....



Er hätte das selbe Problem, die eine gemeinsame Linie zu finden. Egal wie du das Kind nennst.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



magi schrieb:


> Ich verstehen deinen Ansatz aus der persönlichen Perspektive grundsätzlich und ich wünsche mir auch, dass es zu keinen weiteren Einschränkungen kommt. Allerdings verstehe ich nicht, wie mit einer Anti-DAFV-Grundhaltung überhaupt, zumindest theoretisch, eine Annäherung statt finden kann, damit wir wenigstens mal auf zukünftige Lobbyarbeit HOFFEN können.



Der DAFV ist eine nicht zu rettende Kirmes- Veranstaltung, der ich den Begriff "Weidgerechtigkeit" auch nicht anvertrauen möchte. Die ziehen aber auch den Begriff "gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei" vor, können diesen aber weder mit Leben füllen, noch überhaupt definieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Er hätte das selbe Problem, die eine gemeinsame Linie zu finden. Egal wie du das Kind nennst.


Wenn Angler drin wären statt von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlte Naturschützer wie im DAFV würde IMMER was Besseres als im DAFV rauskommen, egal wie schwierig es wäre  - und vor allem würden die NICHT versuchen, ihre Waidgrechtigkeitsvorstellungen oder ihre "gfP"  Anglern über zu stülpen...

Aber ich merke schon, Du nimmst die Linie des Rheinischen zurück zum DAFV schon voll an..
:g:g:g


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aber ich merke schon, Du nimmst die Linie des Rheinischen zurück zum DAFV schon voll an..
> :g:g:g


 Im Leben nicht.

Die Präsine allerdings als Naturschützerin zu bezeichnen, ist schon schräg. Ich kenne sie noch als Monsanto-Christel. Also Nicht- Anglerin mit Urlauber- Fischereischein kann sie natürlich weder was mit Weitgerechtigkeit, noch mit gfP was anfangen. Höchstens mit der Guten fachlichen Praxis der Gentechnik.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Naja in den ganzen Schrottverbänden sitzen alteingesessene Angler die ihre Moral und Ethik zu Zeiten erworben haben als abknüppeln noch die feine Art war... Angler sind viel zu heterogen als das ein Bundesverband allen gerecht werden könnte fürchte ich


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naja in den ganzen Schrottverbänden sitzen alteingesessene Angler die ihre Moral und Ethik zu Zeiten erworben haben als abknüppeln noch die feine Art war... Angler sind viel zu heterogen als das ein Bundesverband allen gerecht werden könnte fürchte ich



Daher kann ein Leitfaden der Weidgerechtigkeit auch immer nur ein Vorschlag und keine Pflicht sein. Mehr soll es auch nicht sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Keine neue Giftliste für Verbieter - Verbanditen, bleibt weg von Anglern und Angeln!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Keine neue Giftliste für Verbieter - Verbanditen, bleibt weg von Anglern und Angeln!



Völker hört die Signale ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

jepp - Venceremos!! 
;-))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

eher nicht - nur weniger Heuchelei...
:g:g:g
|supergri|supergri|supergri


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> Als wenn die "jungen Angler" mehr Moral und Ethik haben.



Ich meine damit nicht alt = ar***kopp sondern dass die Weisskopfseeadler an der Spitze das Kochtopfangeln (nicht verwandt), also ihre persönliche Meinung, als state of the art und einzig richtigen Weg des angelns darzustellen versuchen und verbohrt alles andere als Tierschutzwidrig und nicht Waidgerecht (womit wir wieder ontopic wären) abkanzeln.
Jüngere können sicher auch moralisch verkommen sein aber die bestimmen wenigstens nicht in den Verbänden mit und versauen es uns allen


----------



## smithie (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Daher kann ein Leitfaden der Weidgerechtigkeit auch immer nur ein Vorschlag und keine Pflicht sein. Mehr soll es auch nicht sein.


Was ist dann die Konsequenz von Verstößen? 

Es gibt solche Kodizes ja auch anderswo: z.B. FSA (Pharma).
Und der ist für die dort organisierten Firmen verpflichtend und es gibt auch Bußgelder, Schiedsstelle, etc. und die Verstöße werden veröffentlicht.

Meine Fragen dazu:
Weiß jemand, dass es den Kodex gibt (bei einer Branche, die sich mit ihrer Interessenvertretung wohl nicht verstecken muss)?

Hat es am Außenbild dieser Branche etwas geändert? 
Oder sind sie via "Monitor" oder "sternTV" etc. nicht weiterhin in der Schusslinie?


----------



## Kaulbarschspezi (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Worum gehts? Aaahh, doch nur wieder um naturspendende Industrieschutzsalmler und deren Verbände oder so. Wieder auf eine Überschrift reingefallen...


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> Aha, ok alle Verbände grundsätzlich?



Du willst stänkern oder? Post 1: "...in den ganzen Schrottverbänden..." was dann in Post 2 näher spezifiziert wurde 

Ergo: wer sich den Stiefel anzieht dem wird er auch passen. Und Westfalen-Lippe sicher auch


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



ronram schrieb:


> Und was ich persönlich für mich selbst als waidgerecht empfinde ist die Behandlung des Fisches, die ich aufgrund meiner Erziehung und gesellschaftlichen Prägung als richtig erachte.
> Und da steckt ganz viel freie (weil meine eigene) Meinung drin.


 
 Genau das trifft den Punkt, absolute Zustimmung!!#6#6#6


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Hehe, er spricht mir einfach aus der Seele. Ist genau mein Denken was dieses Thema angeht.


----------



## Vincent_der_Falke (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Diese Leute nenne ich dann aber nicht "Kollegen"


----------



## ronram (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Diese Kollegen kommen bei mir nicht sonderlich weit.


----------



## Brillendorsch (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

oha, unser Land ist voll von Blockwarten, gebt denen so einen Angelknigge in die Hand. 
Die machen Anscheixxxxen zum Volkssport


----------



## Grünknochen (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Richtig.
Waidgerechtes Angeln ist gesetzeskonformes Angeln. Der Rest ist Folklore. Bei den Jägern übrigens im Ergebnis ebenso (selbstverständlich in der Variante waidgerechtes Jagen), auch wenn so manche Grünröcke, insbesondere jene als Frankonia Model klassifizierten, diesen Begriff zwecks Steigerung ihres Wert- und Erhabenheitsgefühls sexy finden.

Nur am Rande: Wenn Leute zu Begriffen wie Waidgerechtigkeit und GFP keinen Plan haben, also nicht im Ansatz wissen, welche juristische Schublade sie losmachen, ist es keine gute Idee, über die bestehenden Regelungen hinausgehende Selbstverpflichtungen im Wege der Selbstgeißelung zu formulieren. Möglicherweise sagt der gelegentlich ideologisch voreingenommene Gesetzgeber DANKE und schon ist der nächste Verbots § da...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

eben - genau meine Befürchtung.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Eben..Koljas DAFV Anfrage(die GFP betreffend) und die darauf immer noch ausstehenden Antworten...oha.
> 
> Bekräftigt da schon den Eindruck, dass man zwar gerne mit geschriebenen aufwartet,dieses aber irgendwie nicht so richtig "klare Kante" definieren kann..oder nicht will.
> 
> ...



In seinen Leitlinien nennt der DAFV nicht die Weidgerechtigkeit, sondern die GfP. Diese aber in einem unsinnigen Zusammenhang, Nämlich in einer Weise, als hätte dies etwas mit Weidgerechtigkeit zu tun.

Ich zitiere aus den Leitsätzen des DAFV:

_"GUTE FACHLICHE PRAXIS IN DER ANGELFISCHEREI, TIERSCHUTZ
Der Verband tritt für eine gute fachliche Praxis der Angelfischerei ein. Eine daran orientierte Fischerei entspricht den ethischen Grundsätzen des Tierschutzes. Alle Fische werden schonend behandelt. Gefangene Fische, für die Schonbestimmungen wie Schonzeiten oder Schonmaße gelten, werden lebend zurückgesetzt. 
Zur guten fachlichen Praxis gehört insbesondere die waidgerechte Versorgung von zur Verwertung bestimmten Fischen und deren sinnvolle Verwendung. Der DAFV fördert die Initiativen der Verbände und Vereine zur Ausbildung verantwortungsbewusster Angler, um gute Voraussetzungen zur Erreichung der hohen Standards zur Erlangung des Fischereischeins zu schaffen."_

(Quelle: http://www.dafv.de/images/files/leitsaetze_dafv.pdf)

Auch wenn ich in einem Beitrag hier im Strang etwas provokant schrieb: GfP, Weidgerechtigkeit, Angel-Knigge sei alles das Selbe, so ob ich eben auf diese Leitlinien ab. Natürlich ist das alles nicht das Selbe! Mich regt nur auf, dass der DAFV hier einen Begriff in seinen "Leitsätzen" verwendet, den er selber offenbar gar nicht definieren kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Gib einfach zu, dass Du Dich verrannt hast.

Dafür gibt Grünknochen zu, dass er beim NABU-Thread falsch liegt und dass die Anglerfeinde sind..

;-)))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Gib einfach zu, dass Du Dich verrannt hast ;-)))



Nein, da gibt es nichts zuzugeben. Einen Angel-Knigge kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen. Wie ich ja schon schrieb, wäre das aber nichts Verbindliches. Wie der Knigge halt auch. Der eine hält sich dran, der andre nicht. Verbindlich sind die Gesetze und Verordnungen. Und die GfP hat eigentlich mit angeln nichts zu tun. Es sei denn, man würde auf die modernen Angelmethoden und Materialien abheben, was ich mir beim DAFV nicht vorstellen kann.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Nein, da gibt es nichts zuzugeben.


jaa, neee, is klar 
:q:q:q


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Du hast das Thema gestartet, nicht ich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Und mich freut Deine rege Teilnahme ...


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und mich freut Deine rege Teilnahme ...



Und dann noch mit diesem Ergebnis.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

naja, noch nicht..

das kommt noch mit der Einsicht bei Dir ;-))))

Bist zwar Verbandler, aber ja kein ganz verstockter, nur partiell..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> naja, noch nicht..
> 
> das kommt noch mit der Einsicht bei Dir ;-))))
> 
> Bist zwar Verbandler, aber ja kein ganz verstockter, nur partiell..



Nur weil ich immer noch gespannt auf die Definition der GfP vom DAFV bin?


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

das ist der weniger verstockte Teil, über den wir uns gemeinsam amüsieren.

Dilettanten vorführen ..
;-)))


----------



## Bimmelrudi (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn Angler drin wären statt von organisierten Sport- und Angelfischern bezahlte Naturschützer wie im DAFV würde IMMER was Besseres als im DAFV rauskommen, egal wie schwierig es wäre



Träumer |rolleyes

Realistisch gesehen würde selbst wenn man den DAFV jetzt niederwalzen würde, nen  Scheixx entstehen (eher noch weniger, nen Haufen wär ja schonmal nen Anfang). 
Weil wir wieder da sind wo wir vor 500 Jahren schonmal waren und jeder nur seine eigene Suppe kocht, egal ob andren die schmeckt oder nicht.
Zusammenhalt und Einigkeit? .. vergiss es hier in Deutschland.
Nicht ganz umsonst besagt ein Sprichwort:

Jeder ist seines Glückes Schmied.

Solang wie jeder auf seinen Sessel sitzen kann, wird er freiwillig nie aufstehen oder gar diesen zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## SigmundFreud (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ich würde auch gerne nochmal meinen Senf dazugeben. Unabhängig davon wie eine "gute fachliche Praxis" oder "Waidgerechtigkeit" genau zu definieren ist. 

In letzter Zeit ist mir beim Überstreamingdienst Youtube des öfteren ein diletantischer Umgang mit Fischen aufgefallen. Überwiegend sind dies unprofessionelle Videos, die aber teilweise viele tausend Zuschauer erreichen. Dort sehe ich 2 Probleme:

1. Die Außenwirkung auf nicht angelnden Menschen oder generelle der Bevölkerung die gegenüber unserem Hobby kritisch eingestellt ist.

2. Für viele junge Angler oder Angelaspiranten wird damit ein wahnsinnig schlechtes Verhalten als salonfähig präsentiert, ohne dass das in irgendeiner Form kritisch reflektiert wird. 


Mir ist klar, dass es keine AngelYoutubePolizei für schlechtes Benehmen geben kann, aber teilweise macht mir das wirklich Bauchschmerzen. Eine Art Kodex für gutes Benehmen, dass bekannte Angler auf Youtube vertreten und mit ihrer Reputation als erfahrene Angler leben würden, könnte meiner Meinung nach zumindest für eine digitalisierte kommende Generation ein wichtiger Baustein sein, um eine "gute fachliche Praxis" zu installieren. Was wäre gewonnen, wenn beispielsweise die großen Angelzeitungen als beginnende Multiplikatoren den ersten Schritt gehen würden.

Man darf ja noch mal träumen...


----------



## magi (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Träumen darfst du, richtig!

So lange z.B. ein Veit W. in einem, oder sagen wir besser in etlichen, offiziellen "Blinkerfilmen" @ youtube ohne Kescher unterwegs ist und sich kaum das Grinsen bei dem Nebensatz "den Kescher hab ich im Auto vergessen..." verkneifen kann habe ich da wenig Hoffnung. Auf die restlichen Dinge möchte ich garnicht erst eingehen. Wie geschrieben, es handelt sich hierbei um offiziell verlinkte Beträge der Anglerzeitschrift Blinker...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Der Blinker soll sowenig Waidgerechtigkeit für mich definieren wie die anglerfeindlichen Funktionäre der Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei - oder PETA oder NABU - brauch ich ALLES nicht............


----------



## Jose (3. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



magi schrieb:


> Träumen darfst du, richtig!
> 
> So lange z.B. ein Veit W. in einem, oder sagen wir besser in etlichen, offiziellen "Blinkerfilmen" @ youtube ohne Kescher unterwegs ist und sich kaum das Grinsen bei dem Nebensatz "den Kescher hab ich im Auto vergessen..." verkneifen kann habe ich da wenig Hoffnung. Auf die restlichen Dinge möchte ich garnicht erst eingehen. Wie geschrieben, es handelt sich hierbei um offiziell verlinkte Beträge der Anglerzeitschrift Blinker...



ein post, der die Thomasche aversion gg. "waidgerechtigkeit" plausibel macht.
geht in der praxis ja nicht so um den fisch, sondern um die selbstbestätigung von "besseranglern", selbst auf die gefahr weitreichenderer drangsalierungen von "schlechteranglern".

ich brauch und will keine vorauseilenden kapos. 

angeln endet so oder so in zig jahren. meine meinung.

und ja, ich versuch mich waidgerecht zu verhalten: MEIN wertesystem, gültig für MICH.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Jose schrieb:


> ein post, der die Thomasche aversion gg. "waidgerechtigkeit" plausibel macht.
> geht in der praxis ja nicht so um den fisch, sondern um die selbstbestätigung von "besseranglern", selbst auf die gefahr weitreichenderer drangsalierungen von "schlechteranglern".
> 
> ich brauch und will keine vorauseilenden kapos.
> ...


#6#6#6


----------



## SigmundFreud (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der Blinker soll sowenig Waidgerechtigkeit für mich definieren wie die anglerfeindlichen Funktionäre der Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischerei - oder PETA oder NABU - brauch ich ALLES nicht............



Mhm, kann ich soweit verstehen. Das will ich auch nicht, vor allem nicht von einer Behörde/einem Verband, weil ich da die Sorge hätte weiter in meinen anglerischen Möglichkeiten beschnitten zu werden. Ich rede auch eher von einer Verhaltensrichtlinie auf zunächst unterster Ebene. 

Ein Beispiel: Wenn die Rute im Wasser ist, dann muss der Fisch sicher gelandet und versorgt werden können.

Hört sich maginal an. Für mich wäre es fachlich sauber, wenn der Kescher (so ich einen benutze) dafür aufgebaut und griffbereit ist, wenn eine Abharkmatte verwendet wird, diese am Ufer plaziert ist und nicht in der Tasche liegt und ich einen Hakenlöser nicht in den Tiefen meiner Tasche suchen muss, sondern ihn griffbereit habe.

Ich habe bewusst dieses Beispiel gewählt, weil das alles Sachen sind die ich für mich beim Angeln geändert habe. Für viele ist das vielleicht selbstverständlich, für viele -> siehe Youtube, eben nicht. Ich stehe jedem eine Entwicklung in seinen anglerischen Fähigkeiten zu, aber wenn jemand ein Video macht, das mehrere tausend Menschen erreicht, finde ich, dass derjenige sowas können sollte.

Gerade deswegen tue ich mich auch etwas schwer damit. Keiner soll mir vorschreiben was ich am Wasser mache, aber wenn ein junger Seeger da die Barsche über 10m zurück ins Wasser schmeißt möchte ich ihm die Ohren langziehen.#c


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> möchte ich ihm die Ohren langziehen.#c


Es wird zwar in D mehr Kohle für Tier- als für Babynahrung ausgegeben, aber mit solchen Erziehungsmethoden wirste heute auch nicht weit kommen (mal unabhängig davon, was besser wirken würde)...

Daher nach wie vor ganz einfach:
Die sollen ALLE die Finger von meiner individuellen Waidgerechtigkeit lassen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Jose schrieb:


> angeln endet so oder so in zig jahren. meine meinung.



Die Wette würde ich halten, dass dem nicht so ist. Allerdings müsste "zig" noch mit einer konkreten Zahl konkretisiert werden. 

Das angesprochene Problem sind vor allem die Youtuber, die mit schlechtem Beispiel voran gehen. Wenn jemand dafür sorgt, dass angeln weiteren Regeln unterzogen wird, dann sind es genau diese Angler. Durch Youtube bieten wir unseren Gegnern eine riesige Angriffsfläche, von der ich noch nicht weiß, wie wir sie verkleinern können. Jede Hohlebirne kann inzwischen Youtube-Videos hoch laden und mit rechtswidrigen Umgang mit dem Fisch Schaden anrichten. - Wie sollen wir dem den bitte entgegnen? - Sollen wir sie anzeigen? So das Angler andere Angler ans Messer liefern. Sollen wir sie einfach gewähren lassen und hoffen, dass es schon gut gehen wird? Sollen wir die Anglerausbildung und Prüfung weiter verschärfen? 

Wie schon beim Verbot von Wettangeln brocken die Angler sich die Suppe selber ein. Mit den Verbänden hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Das was in ALLEN sogenannten öffentlichen sozialen Medien teilweise/zum Grossteil gepostet wird hat halt auch Folgen und das sehr oft Nachteilige. Überlegen was diese Posts aber für Folgen haben tun die wenigsten.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



bastido schrieb:


> Nicht böse sein aber ich kann es nicht mehr hören. Es gibt keine menschlichen Abgründe mehr, die nicht im Netz publiziert werden, in keinem Bereich.



Auch wenn du es nicht mehr hören kannst, ändert es nichts an der damit verbundenen Problematik.


----------



## smithie (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Was genau sollte denn in dem deutschen Angelknigge stehen?

Wie viele Punkte kann ich überhaupt deutschlandweit gültig aussagen bei Bundesländer-FiG?

Wird ein unverbindlicher Knigge
a) diejenigen erreichen, die er erreichen soll? (so wie ein Nachtangelverbot die Schwarzfischer in der Nacht erreichen soll...)
b) überhaupt die erwünschte Außenwirkung haben, die wir meinen, dass er sie hätte (meine Frage zu FSA Kodex, Pharma - wer kennt den außer die betroffenen selbst? und der ist verbindlich und mit Strafen belegt!)?
c) etwas erreichen, wenn er unverbindlich ist? Oder soll es dann Konsequenzen geben, wenn sich jemand nicht dran hält (Kolja's youtube Beispiel: was tun? anzeigen? ein Bußgeld an den Bundesverband/...?)

Bei den ganzen Fragen bin ich froh, dass der DAFV nichts geantwortet hat und nicht einfach "was aus der Hüfte geschossen" hat.


----------



## SigmundFreud (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ich weiß aber ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ob es zielführend ist, wenn jeder Angler dicht machen würde und ruft "nach mir die Flut". Die einen wollen damit ihre Rechte bewahren und sich nicht weiter beschneiden lassen, die anderen nehmen das als Freifahrtsschein Schabernack zu treiben.

Für den einen ist "MEIN wertesystem, gültig für MICH" anständiges Angeln, für andere heißt es: "ich lass mich am wasser auch gerne mal zulaufen, lasse meinen Müll vor Ort, lebender Köfi - mir doch egal" - denn mein Wertesystem. Wenn dann im Internet noch Ideologien vorgelebt werden die ein krudes Wertesystem vorleben halte ich das für gefährlich.

Deswegen ist meiner Meinung nach ein Standard für "gute fachliche Praxis" auf niederschwelliger Ebene notwendig, damit Angeln auch in den kommenden Jahren - in Konkurrenz um die Deutungshoheit des Naturschutzes mit Vereinem wie dem NABU o.ä. - gesellschaftsfähig bleiben kann. Nur das Verwalten unser derzeitigen Rechte wird auf Dauer in einer Beschneidung derselben enden.


----------



## SigmundFreud (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



smithie schrieb:


> Wird ein unverbindlicher Knigge
> a) diejenigen erreichen, die er erreichen soll? (so wie ein Nachtangelverbot die Schwarzfischer in der Nacht erreichen soll...)
> b) überhaupt die erwünschte Außenwirkung haben, die wir meinen, dass er sie hätte (meine Frage zu FSA Kodex, Pharma - wer kennt den außer die betroffenen selbst? und der ist verbindlich und mit Strafen belegt!)?
> c) etwas erreichen, wenn er unverbindlich ist? Oder soll es dann Konsequenzen geben, wenn sich jemand nicht dran hält (Kolja's youtube Beispiel: was tun? anzeigen? ein Bußgeld an den Bundesverband/...?)



Ich habe keine Patentlösung, aber denke: 
Nur das Verwalten unser derzeitigen Rechte wird auf Dauer in einer Beschneidung derselben enden.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Mhm, kann ich soweit verstehen. Das will ich auch nicht, vor allem nicht von einer Behörde/einem Verband, weil ich da die Sorge hätte weiter in meinen anglerischen Möglichkeiten beschnitten zu werden. Ich rede auch eher von einer Verhaltensrichtlinie auf zunächst unterster Ebene.
> 
> Ein Beispiel: Wenn die Rute im Wasser ist, dann muss der Fisch sicher gelandet und versorgt werden können.
> 
> ...



das alles wird einem bei der Sportfischerprüfung beigebracht, diese Verhaltensregeln existieren also bereits.
Leider wird es immer Hirnies geben, denen das am Arxxx vorbei geht. Da hilft auch keine Anglerbibel


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



bastido schrieb:


> Richtig smithie es ist wie immer, Aufklärung und Bildung. Und auch damit wird man nicht alles Übel ausmerzen. Könnte mir Knigges von den besten unter den Besseranglern vorstellen, die mich zur Aufgabe des Hobbies bewegen würden.



Oder "Ehrenkodexe".....


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

leider nicht - dann könnte man sowas ja sinnvoll verwerten (und der "seltsame" Plural war absichtlich  gewählt, um nicht mit "Kodizes" zu verwirren)...


----------



## smithie (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ohne, dass ich jetzt alle 44 Seiten nochmal durchgeblättert habe: hat denn irgendjemand nun mal was zum Inhalt gesagt?

Dieser Knigge/Kodex/whatever, sollte ja letztendlich ein Anhaltspunkt/Leitfaden für den einzelnen Angler sein, wie er sich zu verhalten hat oder wie er in bestimmten Situationen reagieren soll.
Wie soll so etwas entstehen, wenn sich 3 Angler schon nicht zu einem einig sind und 3 verschiedene Meinungen haben?
Setzt man es "highlevel" an, kann man es sich fast auch wieder sparen, denn einerseits hilft es dem Angler nicht und andererseits mache ich mich auch unglaubwürdig, wenn ich in einen "Kodex" nur Gesülze schreibe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

gab ein paar Punkte hier im Thread, wo gleich schon klar wurde, dass solche Wünsche verbandsstrukturierter oder von oben aufoktroyierter "Waidgerechtigkeit" nicht im Ansatz mit anglerischer Praixs in Übereinstimmung zu bringen sind (Vorfachstärken etc.)


----------



## Sharpo (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Auch wenn du es nicht mehr hören kannst, ändert es nichts an der damit verbundenen Problematik.




Ich würde mir mal Gedanken um Deine Aussendarstellung machen.
So mancher DAFV Verantwortlicher findet Deine Kommentare hier nicht lustig.
Gespräche führen Mit Thomas von AB? tztztz.. geht ja gar nicht.  

Es ist halt eine Binse.
Jede öffentliche Tätigkeit hat Vor- und Nachteile.
Muss man mit Leben oder halt nicht Öffentlich machen.

Oder halt vernünftig Kommunizieren.  Für sein Anliegen werben, kämpfen  etc..

Vieles was heute Öffentlicht ist, war mal sehr verpönt.
Haben diese Personengruppen sich eingeschränkt oder weiter veröffentlicht?
Und wie ist deren Status heute?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

der ist pööhse ;-)))

Ab hier auch wieder zum Thema...


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Hallo,

nicht jeder, der am Wasser eine Angel schwingt, verhält sich so, dass es es die Mehrheit als waidgerecht einstufen würde.

Natürlich kann man davon träumen, dass diese Jungs durch einen "Kodex" plötzlich vom Saulus zum Paulus konvertieren.

Wenn ich aber sehe, dass so einige "Kollegen" schon Probleme haben, sich an fest formulierte Regeln zu halten, fehlt mir da der Glaube.

Ebnso wie der Glaube, dass so ein "Kodex" dann auch wirklich allen Situationen an allen Gewässern gerecht würde.

Würde z.B. nem Fliegenfischer mit Wathose schwer zu vermitteln sein, dass er vorm Fischen erst ne Abhakmatte am Ufer aufklappen muss.

Ich bin nach wie vor lieber für klare, gewässerbezogene Regeln.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> nicht jeder, der am Wasser eine Angel schwingt, verhält sich so, dass es es die Mehrheit als waidgerecht einstufen würde.
> 
> ...



Diese Ausreisser gibt es in jeder >Gruppe.
Autofahrer, Fahrradfahrer, Jäger, Reiter, Hundehalter etc...

Wie Bastido schon geschrieben hat.
Daran ändert aber auch kein geschriebener freiweilliger Ehrenkodex, die geschriebene Defintion von Waidgerecht.
Selbst unsere Vogelfreunde vom NABU stampfen unerlaubt durch das Dickicht.
Betreten Ufergrundstücke ohne Erlaubnis etc.

Und wen interessieren diese ganze Filme, Fotos..oder Müll am Gewässer? 
Doch nur uns Anglern und die, welche uns ans Bein pinkeln wollen.
Beim Anpinkeln muss man natürlich Argumente haben.

Kein nichtangelnder Bürger schaut sich diese Filme an.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Hallo,

@sharpo

Na dann sind wir ja einer Meinung.

Warum allen Anglern nen Kodex überspülen, der höchstwahrscheinlich eh nicht allen gerecht wird, wenn man damit die schwarzen Schafe eh nicht erwischt.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> @sharpo
> 
> ...



Ja

Wenn man als Angler nicht angreifbar sein möchte, muss man das Angeln einstellen.
Selbst wenn man nach dem Kodex handeln würde, gebe es immer wen der daran Anstoß nehmen würde.
Dies ist eine Spirale welche sich immer weiter hochschraubt...bis zur endgültigen Einstellung unseres Hobbys.


----------



## Sharpo (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Vielleicht fällt einem gewissen Heiko Josef Maas dazu noch was zensie...ähm korrigierendes ein [emoji4]
> 
> Aber im Ernst, da verkleinerst du genau..nix
> 
> ...



Es gibt Dinge im Leben die kann man nicht aufhalten.

Man kann diese Filme, Fotos als Verband richtig stellen und nicht mit drauf kloppen.
Und nicht wie so oft mit " scharf anbraten" kommentieren. 
Anglern in den Rücken fallen.
Recht und Gesetz fachgerecht anwenden und nicht seine eigene persönliche Meinung als LFV Vorsitzender, pressesprecher etc. dazu öffentlich kundtun.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Fr. Brenninger würde sagen,



Muss man die kennen?


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Hallo,



> Recht und Gesetz fachgerecht anwenden und nicht seine eigene persönliche Meinung als LFV Vorsitzender, pressesprecher etc. dazu öffentlich kundtun.



Das wäre wohl das Hauptrisiko, wenn bestimmte Verbände die Deutungshoheit von "Waidgerechtigkeit" an sich reißen.


----------



## SigmundFreud (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Warum allen Anglern nen Kodex überspülen, der höchstwahrscheinlich eh nicht allen gerecht wird, wenn man damit die schwarzen Schafe eh nicht erwischt.



Um sich von den schwarzen Schafen klar abzugrenzen. Im Konflikt kann ich damit Punkten. Damit werden nicht mehr alle Angler über einen Haufen geschoren und die Individualverteidigung wird zu einer Verteidigung der gesamten Anglerschaft. Das halte ich für wichtig!

Wenn mir mein Arbeitskollege erzählt, dass alle Angler bei ihm am Fluss sich daneben benehmen, kann ich sagen das die gemeine Anglerschaft sich von diesen Idioten abgrenzt. Aber wer ist diese Anglerschaft bis jetzt? Alle die die ich für anständig halte? Waidgerechte Angler? Angler mit guter fachlicher Praxis ? Schwierig.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Hallo,

ach die Tanja. Wenn die  Fische beschreibt, muss ich immer an "Findet Nemo" denken.


----------



## fishhawk (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Wenn mir mein Arbeitskollege erzählt, dass alle Angler bei ihm am Fluss sich daneben benehmen,



Dann hast Du dem Kollegen also die Deutungshoheit schon überlassen?

Und wenn man dem dann den Kodex zeigt würde er sich nicht wundern, warum sich keiner dran hält?


----------



## Sharpo (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> Um sich von den schwarzen Schafen klar abzugrenzen. Im Konflikt kann ich damit Punkten. Damit werden nicht mehr alle Angler über einen Haufen geschoren und die Individualverteidigung wird zu einer Verteidigung der gesamten Anglerschaft. Das halte ich für wichtig!
> 
> Wenn mir mein Arbeitskollege erzählt, *dass alle Angler bei ihm am Fluss sich daneben benehmen*, kann ich sagen das die gemeine Anglerschaft sich von diesen Idioten abgrenzt. Aber wer ist diese Anglerschaft bis jetzt? Alle die die ich für anständig halte? Waidgerechte Angler? Angler mit guter fachlicher Praxis ? Schwierig.



Dies ist erstmal seine persönliche und individuelle Meinung.
Ob die Angler dadurch gegen Gesetze und Fischereiverordnung verstoßen ist unklar.

So mancher stößt sich ja schon an die Flasche Bier beim Angeln.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



bastido schrieb:


> Kot-Echse.



:vik::vik::vik:

ich bin ja nun nicht unbekannt für Wortschöpfungen, aber das ist genial!


----------



## Sharpo (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Falls wer diesen Kodex brauch...:

https://www.der-angler.de/index.php/de/ehrenkodex

Viel Spass.


----------



## Brillendorsch (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

"Na bitte, alles schon niedergeschrieben,
Also ein Gesetz draus gemacht und das Thema ist durch."

nur Gott sei Dank nicht richtig publik gemacht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



bastido schrieb:


> Kot-Echse.



:vik::vik::vik:

ich bin ja nun nicht unbekannt für Wortschöpfungen, aber das ist genial!


----------



## Sharpo (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> "Na bitte, alles schon niedergeschrieben,
> Also ein Gesetz draus gemacht und das Thema ist durch."
> 
> nur Gott sei Dank nicht richtig publik gemacht.




Als dies Veröffentlicht wurde, musste Jörg richtig dicke (bei Facebook ?) einstecken.
:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Hier gehts aber um Waidgerechtigkeit, nicht um Marketing-Kodices


----------



## Jose (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



smithie schrieb:


> ... wenn sich 3 Angler schon nicht zu einem einig sind und 3 verschiedene Meinungen haben?...



3 angler, 3 meinungen, der ist gut, haha, sind mindestens 27


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Hier gehts aber um Waidgerechtigkeit, nicht um Marketing-Kodices



Scheint doch der Kodex von W-L zu sein, einschließlich des Zurücksetzens massiger Fische. Sehr schön finde ich die Stelle, dass wir die Fische in aller Ruhe zurücksetzen. Mache lassen sich dabei sogar so viel Zeit, dass sie noch eine ganze Fotoserie mit dem Fisch schießen. :vik:

Was W-L so alles veröffentlicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Und ab hier wieder >ONTOPIC.
Waidgerechtigkeit, nicht von Verbots-Verbandlern übernommenes Marketinggeklingel..
Danke..


----------



## willmalwassagen (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Angler Kodex:
"ich mach mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt",  oder war das so ein kleines Mädchen mit roten Zöpfen?


----------



## magi (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Angler Kodex:
> "ich mach mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt",  oder war das so ein kleines Mädchen mit roten Zöpfen?



Scheint spannender Weise schon was dran zu sein...Also kann doch zumindest die "Jetzt erst recht - Fraktion" ggf. weiteren Einschränkungen/Diffamierungen/Verboten gelassen entgegen sehen. Es wird sich doch des Öfteren schon nicht an die jetzt bestehenden Regeln gehalten - wenn interessierts ? 

Wenn man schon den Begriff Waidgerechtigkeit in Spiel bringt sollte die Einhaltung von gesetzten Regeln staatlicher Institutionen oder des entsprechenden Fischereirechtinhabers die "baseline" definieren. Alles darüber hinaus ist mMn persönliche Note - und das sollte es auch bleiben!


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



magi schrieb:


> Alles darüber hinaus ist mMn persönliche Note - und das sollte es auch bleiben!


Mein Reden die ganze Zeit - die Verbandler (und alle anderen) sollen die ihre Finger weglassen von meiner individuellen Waidgerechtigkeit!


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mein Reden die ganze Zeit - die Verbandler (und alle anderen) sollen die ihre Finger weglassen von keiner individuellen Waidgerechtigkeit!



Also sollen sie Finger an individuelle Waidgerechtigkeit legen?|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Haarespalter ;-)))

Schreibfehler geändert.
DANKE!!!!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



magi schrieb:


> Wenn man schon den Begriff Waidgerechtigkeit in Spiel bringt sollte die Einhaltung von gesetzten Regeln staatlicher Institutionen oder des entsprechenden Fischereirechtinhabers die "baseline" definieren. Alles darüber hinaus ist mMn persönliche Note - und das sollte es auch bleiben!



Nach dem Fragenkatalog in der Fischerprüfung NRW ist Weidgerechtigkeit = Einhaltung der tierschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen

Aber was ist dann Weidgerechtigkeit mehr als tierschutzrechtlichen Bestimmungen + Folklore?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Fischerprüfung NRW ist für nix maßgebend rechtlich..

Nur um den Schein ausgestellt zu kriegen..

Maßgeblich ist, was konkret in Gesetzen und Verordnungen steht.

Und Gott sei Dank steht da kein so Waidgrechtigkeitsgeschwurbel von Verbanditen.

Darf so bleiben..


----------



## SigmundFreud (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Dann hast Du dem Kollegen also die Deutungshoheit schon überlassen?



Eher nicht. Aber es gibt saumäßiges Verhalten am Wasser: in der handwerklichen Praxis, im Miteinander, gegenüber Nichtanglern. Schlechtes Benehmen ist halt nicht unbedingt durch das Gesetz gedeckelt und hier meine ich nicht im Sinne von Gedankenpolizei ala Orwell.

Auch wenn ich anscheinend keine Mehrheit vertrete, finde ich, dass einige Verhaltensrichtlinien die durch bekannte Vertreter defakto ein großes Publikum erreichen würden, einen moralischen Kompass aufstellen könnten der der gesamten Anglerschaft in der Außenwirkung gut tuen würde.

Das ist meine bescheidene Meinung und dabei werde ich es an dieser Stelle belassen, weil ich niemandem auf den Schlips treten will.

Ich verstehe auch grad nicht so richtig wo die Diskussion hingehen soll. Die Frage war doch ob sich "gute fachliche Praxis" oder "Waidgerechtigkeit" in anglerische Praxis ummützen lassen können. Ich denke, dass das möglich ist ohne sich selber in die Geißel zu spannen. Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nicht verstanden worum es konkret geht. Wovor müsste ich den Angst haben wenn es den Kodex oder den Angelknigge geben könnte?


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

DAS war die Frage:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ob waidgerecht oder gute fachliche Praxis:
> *Sind für mich Alibisdiskussionen*, um nicht den Kampf annehmen zu müssen:
> _Nämlich *angeln*, jagen und andere traditionelle Formen der Naturnutzung auf Grund von Tradition, Kultur, wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung und ökologischem Einfluss sowie den sozialen Vorteilen als zu förderndes und schützendes, menschliches Recht in Gesetzen, Politik, Behörden, Medien und Öffentlichkeit zu etablieren.._
> 
> ...


----------



## SigmundFreud (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Das habe ich gelesen. Aber diskutiert wird doch jetzt überwiegend, dass die Verbände bloß nichts in diese Richtung anstoßen und jeder sein eigenes Ding durchzieht. Dazu schreibst du, dass Waidgerechtigkeit perse nur eine innere Haltung sein kann. Aber woher kommt die wenn nicht anerzogen oder sozialisiert. Und da sage ich, dass es evtl. sinnvoll sein kann sich eine Kultur der waidgerechten und fachlich guten Praxis anzueignen um ein Leitbild für eine innere Haltung zu installieren. Das grundsätzlich mit der Angst vor Restriktionen durch den Verband niederzuschmettern halte ich für kurzsichtig. Denn defakto steht Peta und [edit by admin - Wortwahl beachten] vor der Tür und wartet nur darauf, dass er den Anglern ihre Rechte beschneiden kann falls mal etwas nicht richtig läuft. 

Klärt mich bitte auf, wenn ich das total falsch sehe.

PS: Total spannende Diskussion finde ich #h


----------



## SigmundFreud (4. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



SigmundFreud schrieb:


> ... Denn  defakto steht Peta und [edit by admin - Wortwahl beachten] vor der Tür und ...



Ok, da habe ich mich im Ton vergriffen. Entschuldigung dafür.

Aber abschließend möchte ich noch bemerken, dass ich manchmal wirklich bedenken habe wie es wohl in 20 Jahren um die Anglerschaft bestellt ist. Ich glaube nicht, dass das berufen auf individuelle Freiheiten am Ende den Status Quo erhalten wird. 

Da ich kein anderes Patentrezept mehr habe und merke das ich emotional geworden bin, werde ich mich jetzt mal komplett aus der Diskussion ausklinken und sie still und gespannt weiterverfolgen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ich gebe mal mein Fazit aus der für mich durchaus erhellenden Diskussion:

Die vom DAFV benannte GfP ist Unsinn. Es mag eine solche für die Teich/See-Bewirtschaftung geben, für die Angelei würde sie aber nur bedeuten modernes Angelgerät und moderne Fangtechniken zu verwenden, denn die GfP ist letztlich das Synonym zum "Stand von Wissenschaft und Technik". Nur ein weiteres Zeichen des DAFV: "Denn sie wissen nicht, was sie tun".

Weidgerechtigkeit ist für mich per Definition: Einhaltung der gesetzlichen Bestimmung + Folklore - von dieser Folklore haben wir in der Anglerschaft aber kaum etwas. Ich werde meinen gefangenen Fischen auch zukünftig keinen Wasserpflanzen ins Maul stecken.

Gleichwohl habe wir aber das Problem, dass zahlreiche Angler sich nicht an das geltende Recht halten und für mich auch respektlos mit dem Fisch umgehen. Ersteres ist Strafbar oder eine Ordnungswidrigkeit. Letzteres eine persönliche Wertung. Eine persönliche Wertung lässt sich aber nun einmal nicht verallgemeinern. Gleichwohl gibt es so etwas, wie den Anstand und den Respekt; letzteren insbesondere gegenüber der Natur und dem Fisch.

Wenn es auf der einen Seite dieses Gefühl von Anstand und Respekt gibt, gegen das einige unserer Zunft verstoßen, stellt sich doch die Frage, wie man eben diesem Verhalten entgegenwirken kann, ohne gleichzeitig unseren Gegnern Steilvorlagen zu geben. Nichts tun scheint mir nichts anderes, als eine feige Kapitulation vor dem Problem zu sein! - Also, was tun?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Sinnvolle und einfache Gesetze schaffen man die man sich halten kann, bundesweit..

Nix also, wozu ein in der Angelpraxis sich nicht auskennender Funktionär der Naturschutzverbände der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer je in der Lage wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> würde ich im Gegenzug auch überdenken, was man nicht tun sollte..es erweckt sich da nämlich der Eindruck, das wir uns schlimmer sehen, als die Öffentlichkeit.


Da die Verbandler Vertreter der bewirtschaftenden Vereine sind, sehen die leider eben Angler oft genug als Gegner statt als Auftraggeber, und die sehen naturgemäß Angler so schlimm wie mancher Angelfeinde..

Dass aus solchen Kreisen dann auch gerne der Ruf nach weitern Regeln und Regulierungen 
für Angler und das Angeln über das Gesetz hinaus kommt, ist dann selbsterklärend, oder?


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Neben der vor Thomas bevorzugten Variante(er weiß ja auch, dass das SO nicht durchgehen würde) würde ich im Gegenzug auch überdenken, was man nicht tun sollte..es erweckt sich da nämlich der Eindruck, das wir uns schlimmer sehen, als die Öffentlichkeit.



So hat man vor dem Wettangelverbot auch gedacht, bis die Bombe geplatzt ist und in einem Zug plötzlich Wettangeln und Setzkescher geächtet wurden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Auch da platzte die Bombe dank Verbandlern, wie man weiss (Drosse vom Rheinischen), die das aktiv und offensiv in die Öffentlichkeit brachten (hat vorher keine Sau interessiert) , wie schlecht Angler sind und die damit alle kriminalisierten ..

Es bleibt dabei:
Lasst Verbandler da nicht ran, dir richten nur Schaden an.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch da platzte die Bombe dank Verbandlern, wie man weiss (Drosse vom Rheinischen), die das aktiv und offensiv in die Öffentlichkeit brachten (hat vorher keine Sau interessiert) , wie schlecht Angler sind und die damit alle kriminalisierten ..
> 
> Es bleibt dabei:
> Lasst Verbandler da nicht ran, dir richten nur Schaden an.



Das ist objektiv falsch, auch wenn  es nicht in deine Welt passt. Das Problem waren hier brechend volle Setzkescher, die am nach dem Wiegen umgedreht wurden. Nach den Wettangeln schwammen dann hunderte tote Fische auf dem Wasser. Das ist die Wahrheit und ein Teil unseres heutigen Problems!


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ja - nur hat das vor Drosse keine Sau interessiert.

Und der ging zuerst damit in die Öffentlichkeit (Ralle war bei der Fensehsendung damals dabei und hat das oft genug berichtet, wie da noch Fische extra für Aufnahmen reingekippt wurden)..

Das wäre anders regelbar gewesen, wenns Verbandler gewollt hätten - wollten sie aber nicht, weil der Angler ist der Feind...

Ich bleibe dabei:
Anglerfeinde dürfen nicht Waidgerechtigkeit definieren, also Verbandler, lasst davon die Finger weg.

Wie damals interessierts ausser moralisch/ethischen Besseranglern und Verbandlern BIS JETZT nämlich sonst niemand, und Gesetze werden zu Recht als ausreichend erachtet.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> So hat man vor dem Wettangelverbot auch gedacht, bis die Bombe geplatzt ist und in einem Zug plötzlich Wettangeln und Setzkescher geächtet wurden.




Ich habe diesbezüglich eine Geschichte von einem AB User gehört welcher dabei war.
Thema Monitor Sendung.
Evtl. ist der Kollege ja so nett und erzählt Dir nochmal die inszenierte Show.

Die Bombe geplatzt....
was hat denn der DAv nach der Wiedervereinigung gemacht woran sich der VDSF gerieben hat?
Ah, Wettangeln...Ach nee sorry Hegefischen. 
Sogar eine Weltmeisterschaft in Berlin für Behinderte ausgetragen.
Mit viel Prominenz und Politikerprominenz.

Kollege, der Fisch stinkt bei den Anglern am Kopf!
Sieht man immer wieder wie LFV anderen Hegeveranstaltungen in die Suppe spucken müssen.
Selbst Möhlkenkamp bleibt auf die Einladungen zum Hegefischen vom DAFV nun DSAV von Quinger mit dem Arsch sitzen und infortmiert seine Mitglieder nicht.
Macht es der rheinische Verband? Nimmt er an Hegefischen des DAFV bzw. DSAV teil?
Oder am Fischerfest letztes Jahr an der Saar?

Nicht der Bürger, nicht die Stadtverwaltungen, nicht mal PETA.
Unsere LFV, Angler und Angelvereine..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja - nur hat das vor Drosse keine Sau interessiert.



Auch das ist falsch. 

Gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass die vielen toten Weißfische auf den Wettfischstrecken keinen interessiert hätten. Die Anzeigen kamen von ganz normalen nicht angelnden Bürgern. Das Geschreibsel von Drossé, dessen Tätigkeit durchaus zu kritisieren ist, war der misslungen Versuch, die Sache zu retten. Das Kind war vorher bereits in den Brunnen gefallen. Da verklärst du aber einiges, weil es offenbar nicht in dein Weltbild passt. Die Schuld an den Anfängen der Misere tragen in  erster Linie die Angler und nicht die Funktionäre. 

Es ist auch falsch ständig zu behaupten, die Funktionäre wären keine Angler. Als Beispiel war Eva Rohmann aktive Wettfischerin. Aber auch das passt offenbar nicht in dein Weltbild.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Im Gegensatz zu Dur, Kolja, waren da Leute live dabei:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3371951#post3371951

vergiss es einfach, den Verbandsmist schön zu reden:


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Es ist jedoch genau die Art Panikmache der sich auch der VDSF bedient,  zu behaupten, dass es einen Aufschrei in der Öffentlichkeit gäbe, wen man dies und jenes nicht verbiete.
> 
> Wie Herr Drosse´seinerzeit vor Versammelter Mannschaft sagte:" Wenn Ihr (die Versammlung) nicht meinen Argumenten folgt, stehe ich hier sehr bald vor einem Haufen von Vorbestraften".
> 
> Er hat nur Vergessen zu erwähnen, dass außer aus den Reihen der Angler, keine ernstzunehmenden Kläger kommen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Ich habe diesbezüglich eine Geschichte von einem AB User gehört welcher dabei war.
> Thema Monitor Sendung.
> Evtl. ist der Kollege ja so nett und erzählt Dir nochmal die inszenierte Show.
> 
> ...



Die Bombe ist nicht erst durch Monitor geplatzt. Anzeigen gab es vorher schon. Von der Wettfischveranstaltung des DAV weiß ist. Ich hatte mit dem Vizepräsidenten Kemp darüber gesprochen, der das Ganze angeleiert hatte. Das Ganze wurde nur genehmigt, weil es eine Behindertenveranstaltung war. Die Belange der Behinderten wurden hier berechtigter Weise von der Behörde als höherwertig angesehen. Auch du verklärst das ganze. - Nicht die Verbände waren für die langen Spuren toter Fische verantwortlich, sondern die Angler selbst. Es gibt zu viel in unserer Zunft, den es an jedem Anstand und Respekt vor Natur und Fisch fehlt. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Das kannst du dir gerne alles auf Youtube ansehen. Wenn wir das kritiklos so weiter laufen lassen, wird es noch mehr Einschränkungen geben. Aber es ist natürlich einfacher zuhause auf seinem Sessel zu sitzen und gegen die Verbandler zu moppern.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Bei uns an der Lippe war es die Regel Wettfischen unter anderem mit den britischen militär Angehörigen zu veranstalten.
Regelmäßig!

Komisch das in der ganzen Zeit bis zur Sendung niemand von den vielen toten Fischen gesprochen hat.

Sorry, wie konnte man dies nur so geheim halten?

Hier haben einige Leute im VDSF ihre Chance gesehen um den Sargnageln einzuschlagen.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Nach dem Lesen und Kommentieren des/der Threads ist es doch so, dass wir ALLE der Meinung sind SO KANN ES NICHT WEITERGEHEN!

Doch wie soll es weitergehen?

Extrem, so wie es einige wollen z.B. Verband lass die Finger weg usw., wird mMn. nicht funktionieren ausser wir schaffen die ab.

Auf die Schiene von NABU und Konsorten gehen funktioniert aber auch nicht sonst sind wir wieder in der Zeit wo "Sekten" ganz gross waren.

Macht doch mal Vorschläge wie, Gesetze haben wir genug und die reichen auch nur sind diese §§ oft aus Gummi und die die UNSER Hobby auch noch in "tollem Mase" in den Medien präsentieren (bsp. Youtube usw.) von denen haben wir auch genug!

Das Angeln in Deutschland ist sonst wirklich bald AD AKTA!


----------



## Sharpo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Bombe ist nicht erst durch Monitor geplatzt. Anzeigen gab es vorher schon. Von der Wettfischveranstaltung des DAV weiß ist. Ich hatte mit dem Vizepräsidenten Kemp darüber gesprochen, der das Ganze angeleiert hatte. Das Ganze wurde nur genehmigt, weil es eine Behindertenveranstaltung war. Die Belange der Behinderten wurden hier berechtigter Weise von der Behörde als höherwertig angesehen. Auch du verklärst das ganze. - Nicht die Verbände waren für die langen Spuren toter Fische verantwortlich, sondern die Angler selbst. Es gibt zu viel in unserer Zunft, den es an jedem Anstand und Respekt vor Natur und Fisch fehlt. Da beißt die Maus keinen Faden ab. Das kannst du dir gerne alles auf Youtube ansehen. Wenn wir das kritiklos so weiter laufen lassen, wird es noch mehr Einschränkungen geben. Aber es ist natürlich einfacher zuhause auf seinem Sessel zu sitzen und gegen die Verbandler zu moppern.



Und wer hat den DAV beim BMF angeschwärzt? 
Wer hat mit dem BMF den Erlass zum Thema Wettfischen erarbeitet?

Solch ich helfen? Fängt mit V an und hört mit F auf


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



> Die Bombe ist nicht erst durch Monitor geplatzt. Anzeigen gab es vorher schon.


WEIL Drosse und Konsorten das VORHER aufbrachten, ja!!


Was wurde seinerzeit verhindert oder war positiv für Angler und Angeln durch die Verbanditen??

Es kamen nur mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen...

Daher bleibe ich dabei:
Verbandler, last die Finger weg vom Angeln und von Anglern und von Waidgerechtigkeit (*Thema hier*) - ihr könnts nicht..

Und ist Hegefischen waidgerecht, wenn man die Fische umsetzt nachher statt knüppelt (also praktisch nix anders als Wettangeln, nur anders genannt)?

Leiden die weniger bei Hege- als bei Wettfischen (gehts doch irgendwo um Tierschutz immer bei der Waidgerechtigkeit?)?

*Es wäre nur waidgerecht in meinen Augen,* dann alle Vereinsveranstaltungen zu verbieten, auch da, wo sie noch gesetzlich erlaubt sind - man muss ja im Vorfeld schon verhindern, dass sie gesetzlich verboten werden, ein guter Ansatz der Verbände, sich freiwillig zu beschränken über das gesetzlich geforderte hinaus..


----------



## Sharpo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Nach dem Lesen und Kommentieren des/der Threads ist es doch so, dass wir ALLE der Meinung sind SO KANN ES NICHT WEITERGEHEN!
> 
> Doch wie soll es weitergehen?
> 
> ...




Wie soll es weitergehen?
Na ist doch ganz klar.

1. Angeln einstellen, anecken wird man immer mit diesem Hobby ohne Anglerverbände.

oder

Angeln nur zum Nahrungserwerb.
2 Portionen Fisch gefangen, einpacken nach Hause. 
Essen machen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Dur, Kolja, waren da Leute live dabei:
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=3371951#post3371951
> 
> vergiss es einfach, den Verbandsmist schön zu reden:



Das LFischG NRW wurde u. a. wegen dieser Eskapaden 1994 geändert. Und glaube mir, ich habe während meines Jura-
 Studiums die Gesetzesänderung und die Gründe, die dazu führten sehr genau verfolgt! - Das haben sich die aktiven Angler selber eingebrockt. Die Verbände waren aufgrund die Berichte und Bilder in einer sehr schlechten Ausgangsposition und das damalige politische Klima war alles andere, als angelfreundlich.

Das von den Aktiven, die diesen Schlamassel angerichtet habe, kein Eingeständnis ihres Fehlers zu erwarten ist, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Daher verklären auch diese gerne die Vergangenheit. Ich habe das damals als nicht aktiver Wettangler sehr neutral von Außen betrachtet. Diese Wettangel-Eskapaden wurden nahezu in der ganzen Anglerschaft abgelehnt, bis auf das Häufchen Wettangler natürlich, von denen im Nachgang inzwischen aber einige auch zu dem Ergebnis gekommen sind, dass die damaligen Auswüchse nicht das Gelbe vom Ei waren. Das passt nur nicht in das Weltbild dieses Forums. Auch das ist aber für eine Filterblase und Echokammer völlig normal. Einigen würde es gut tun, den Kopf mal aus dieser Filterblase und Echokammer herauszustrecken, wie ich es ja umgekehrt auch tue.  

Wäre es damals nicht zu den Auswüchsen gekommen, müssten wir heute nicht über Weidgerechtigkeit und GfP diskutieren!


----------



## fusselfuzzy (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie soll es weitergehen?
> Na ist doch ganz klar.
> 
> 1. Angeln einstellen, anecken wird man immer mit diesem Hobby ohne Anglerverbände.
> ...



Ist doch wohl jetzt nicht dein ernst oder?
In anderen Ländern funktionierts doch auch!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Wie soll es weitergehen?
> Na ist doch ganz klar.
> 
> 1. Angeln einstellen, anecken wird man immer mit diesem Hobby ohne Anglerverbände.
> ...



Man kann sich einer sachlichen Diskussion natürlich auch entziehen, wie du es hier gerade tust. Für die Zukunft wünsche ich dir dann viel Erfolg, bei deinem persönlichen Kampf für die Angler. |uhoh:

So sieht es aus, wenn man aus der Filterblase und Echokammer des AB nicht herausschaut!


----------



## Sharpo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Ist doch wohl jetzt nicht dein ernst oder?
> In anderen Ländern funktionierts doch auch!



Nicht mein Ernst? 
Ja was denn sonst?
Schau Dir doch mal unsere Naturschutzverbände an welche unsere Interessen vertreten soll?
Bestes Beispiel ganz aktuell siehe SH Thema Anglerdemo?


Oder Kolja´s Erfahrung mit Möhlenkamp.
Setzkescherverbot im Kanal zum Schutz der Angler etc.

Oder Nachtangelverbot Potsdam Havel ..damit die Reusen Nachts nicht geklaut werden.

Aber das beste Beispiel sind die FFH Gebiete....

Angeln wird es "bald" nicht mehr geben in DE.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> WEIL Drosse und Konsorten das VORHER aufbrachten, ja!!
> 
> 
> Was wurde seinerzeit verhindert oder war positiv für Angler und Angeln durch die Verbanditen??
> ...



Und wir können froh sein, dass es in NRW dank der Verbände nicht noch mehr wurden. Im Gegenteil: Nur weil wir die Verbände in NRW haben, dürfen inzwischen Kinder unter 10 Jahren angeln und nur wegen der Verbände sind Schnupperangeln für Jugendliche und Erwachsene ohne Fischerprüfung und Fischereischein in NRW möglich. Hier wird in NRW durch den RhFV hervorragende Arbeit geleistet. 

In einer Filterblase und Echokammer wie hier muss man das nur häufiger sagen, damit es begriffen wird.


----------



## fusselfuzzy (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> DER war gut..[emoji23]
> 
> Andere Länder haben halt auch deutlich weniger an der (Tierschutz) Waffel..



Ob weniger an Tierschutz(waffel) denk ich nicht eher "gesündere" Ansichten!

Vorallem ziehen die an EINEM Strang.
In D 10 Leute 1000 Meinungen und endlose Diskussionen sowie 10 Gutachten die Milliarden kosten und danach gefälscht werden!


----------



## gründler (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

.......


----------



## Sharpo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Ob weniger an Tierschutz(waffel) denk ich nicht eher "gesündere" Ansichten!
> 
> Vorallem ziehen die an EINEM Strang.
> In D 10 Leute 1000 Meinungen und endlose Diskussionen sowie 10 Gutachten die Milliarden kosten und danach gefälscht werden!




Diese Diskussionen hat man in den Niederlanden auch.
Die traditionelle Jagd wurde dort 2002 schon ganz abgeschafft.

Wettangeln ist dort übrigens verboten.
Ausnahme Wettangeln dürfen nur von den Angelvereinen durch geführt werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Und wir können froh sein, dass es in NRW dank der Verbände nicht noch mehr wurden.



Nochmal:
Hier Thema Waidgerechtigkeit.

Also über das gesetzliche hinausgehender, freiwilliger moralisch/ethischer Verzicht aus Tierschutzgründen.

Bevor IRGENDEIN Verbandler das für ALLE (also auch anständige, nichtorganisierte Angler) definieren will, bitte ich darum, dass die selber vor der eigenen Tür kehren und ihre vielen schwarzen Schafe in ihren Vereinen erst mal an die Kandare nehmen.


Denn es gibt KEINEN Grund (>> tierschutzmäßig/waidgerecht), Veranstaltungen zum gemeinsamen Angeln durch Vereine/Verbände zu organisieren.

Nachhaltig angeln, Fisch zum essen mitnehmen, Angeln einstellen nach erreichen Fanglimit, das ist die waidgerechte Devise.

Bevor nicht die Verbände das umgesetzt haben, dass keinerlei Veranstaltungen zum gemeinsamen Angeln mehr stattfinden  -die ja nur ihrer Geselligkeit dienen und NICHTS mit Waidgerechtigkeit zu tun haben - sollen die Verbandler einfach alle normalem Angler mit ihren abstrusen Ideen in Ruhe lassen.

Denn wenn hier die Verbandler das NICHT ihren Vereinen verbieten, kommen evtl. Gesetze, die das verbieten.

Waidgerecht ist, freiwillig zu für die eigenen Mitglieder zu verbieten, was sonst gesetzlich kommen könnte (dass das Ergebnis das gleiche ist - nun ja - waidgerecht halt)...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Diese Diskussionen hat man in den Niederlanden auch.
> Die traditionelle Jagd wurde dort 2002 schon ganz abgeschafft.
> 
> Wettangeln ist dort übrigens verboten.
> ...



Geht ja jetzt aber ums Angeln.

Ob man Wettangeln braucht oder nicht ist doch Ansichtssache bzw. zweitrangig. Es geht doch zuerst mal darum, dass WIR weiterangeln wollen und dürfen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fusselfuzzy schrieb:


> Geht ja jetzt aber ums Angeln.
> 
> Ob man Wettangeln braucht oder nicht ist doch Ansichtssache bzw. zweitrangig. Es geht doch zuerst mal darum, dass WIR weiterangeln wollen und dürfen.


*Daher sollen Verbandler mal mit gutem Beispiel VORAN gehen, statt es nur immer von anderen zu verlangen:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Hier Thema Waidgerechtigkeit.
> 
> Also über das gesetzliche hinausgehender, freiwilliger moralisch/ethischer Verzicht aus Tierschutzgründen.
> ...


----------



## smithie (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das LFischG NRW wurde u. a. wegen dieser Eskapaden 1994 geändert. Und glaube mir, ich habe während meines Jura-
> Studiums die Gesetzesänderung und die Gründe, die dazu führten sehr genau verfolgt! - Das haben sich die aktiven Angler selber eingebrockt. Die Verbände waren aufgrund die Berichte und Bilder in einer sehr schlechten Ausgangsposition und das damalige politische Klima war alles andere, als angelfreundlich.
> 
> Das von den Aktiven, die diesen Schlamassel angerichtet habe, kein Eingeständnis ihres Fehlers zu erwarten ist, liegt in der Natur der Sache. Daher verklären auch diese gerne die Vergangenheit. Ich habe das damals als nicht aktiver Wettangler sehr neutral von Außen betrachtet. Diese Wettangel-Eskapaden wurden nahezu in der ganzen Anglerschaft abgelehnt, bis auf das Häufchen Wettangler natürlich, von denen im Nachgang inzwischen aber einige auch zu dem Ergebnis gekommen sind, dass die damaligen Auswüchse nicht das Gelbe vom Ei waren. Das passt nur nicht in das Weltbild dieses Forums. Auch das ist aber für eine Filterblase und Echokammer völlig normal. Einigen würde es gut tun, den Kopf mal aus dieser Filterblase und Echokammer herauszustrecken, wie ich es ja umgekehrt auch tue.
> ...


Das Problem ist doch nicht das Wettfischen.
Wenn nach dem Wettfischen alle Fische waidgerecht (um irgendwie beim Thema zu bleiben) getötet worden wären und die daraus gemachten Fischpflanzerl an Obdachlose verteilt worden wären, gäbe es kein Problem.

Es geht um den Umgang mit dem Fisch.
Und der war nicht in Ordnung. 

Deswegen das Wettfischen zu verbieten ist als würde ich als ADAC versuchen, das Autofahren zu verbieten wegen der Verkehrstoten, Geschwindigkeitsübertretungen und illegalen Autorennen.
Oder der Vatikan schließt alle Internate.


Und was ist das Resultat des ganzen?
Es gibt keine Wettfischen mehr, sondern Hegefischen  - judäische Volksfront... äh... die Volksfront von Judäa!
Das ist doch keine Lösung!

Einige aus unserem Verein sind jedes Wochenende im Jahr auf Wett- äh... Hegefischen oder veranstalten private.


Ein Ansatz wäre gewesen:
diejenigen, die offensichtlich gegen Recht verstoßen haben, anzugehen. Denen klar zu machen, dass es so nicht geht. Denen klar zu machen, dass sie Recht brechen und man zum Schutz aller sie ggf. anzeigen wird, wenn es nicht besser wird.

Ein weiterer Ansätz wäre, Verwertungsmöglichkeiten aufzuzeigen oder zu bieten bei solchen Veranstaltungen.

Man hätte auch einen Leitfaden für Wettfischen erstellen können.
Wie führe ich das Fischen durch?
Wie verwende ich den Setzkescher richtig?
Man hätte zwischendurch wiegen und verwerten können, um die Spur toter Fische abzuwenden.


----------



## Sharpo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Und wir können froh sein, dass es in NRW dank der Verbände nicht noch mehr wurden. Im Gegenteil: Nur weil wir die Verbände in NRW haben, dürfen inzwischen Kinder unter 10 Jahren angeln und nur wegen der Verbände sind Schnupperangeln für Jugendliche und Erwachsene ohne Fischerprüfung und Fischereischein in NRW möglich. Hier wird in NRW durch den RhFV hervorragende Arbeit geleistet.
> 
> In einer Filterblase und Echokammer wie hier muss man das nur häufiger sagen, damit es begriffen wird.



Es geht hier nicht um einen Verband, es geht um alle Verbände in der Summe.
Vereinnzelte Aktion sind sicherlich Top!
Aber es gibt sehr sehr viel Mist.

Und was NRW an geht, es wäre schön wenn die Verbände endlich mal ihre Bilanzen auf den Tisch legen würden.
Thema Bezahlung der Akademiker.

Wenn man doch so gute Arbeit leistet, was hat man zu verstecken? Vor seinen Mitgliedern?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



smithie schrieb:


> Man hätte auch einen Leitfaden für Wettfischen erstellen können.
> Wie führe ich das Fischen durch?
> Wie verwende ich den Setzkescher richtig?
> Man hätte zwischendurch wiegen und verwerten können, um die Spur toter Fische abzuwenden.



Woher soll in Naturschutzverbänden organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer Sachverstand beim praktischen Angeln kommen (Casting vielleicht, ok., aber Angeln???))

Was ja wiederum Voraussetzung wäre (neben ausmerzen der verbandsinternen schwarzen Schafe), wollte man *allgemeingültige Waidgerechtigkeitsdefinitionen verbandsseitig erarbeiten..*

(Thema hier, wie bekannt)...


----------



## fusselfuzzy (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Woher soll in Naturschutzverbänden organisierter Sport- und Angelfischer Sachverstand beim praktischen Angeln kommen (Casting vielleicht, ok., aber Angeln???))
> 
> Was ja wiederum Voraussetzung wäre (neben ausmerzen der verbandsinternen schwarzen Schafe), wollte man *allgemeingültige Waidgerechtigkeitsdefinitionen verbandsseitig erarbeiten..*
> 
> (Thema hier, wie bekannt)...



Soll die Definition eigentlich nur ein Leitfaden sein den es ja schon gibt oder eher als §§ und das gibts ja auch schon.

Leitfaden dann als Gummi, man kann sich dran halten muss aber nicht?

§§ "Verstoss wird geandet?


----------



## Sharpo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



smithie schrieb:


> Das Problem ist doch nicht das Wettfischen.
> Wenn nach dem Wettfischen alle Fische waidgerecht (um irgendwie beim Thema zu bleiben) getötet worden wären und die daraus gemachten Fischpflanzerl an Obdachlose verteilt worden wären, gäbe es kein Problem.
> 
> Es geht um den Umgang mit dem Fisch.
> ...



Zur Verteidigung der damaligen Situation:

Wir sind heute viel besser vernetzt.
Im Netz findet man tausende von Meinungen, Ausarbeitungen, Ideen etc. zu solchen Themen.
Mittlerweile haben wir sogar einen Angelprofessor welcher seine Arbeiten im Netz "frei" zur Verfügung stellt.

Und jetzt geh mal zurück in die 70iger/80iger/ 90iger.

Da sitzt ein Staatsanwalt Namens Drosse, die Kommunikation VDSF > LFV > Angelvereine > Angler läuft noch schleppender als heute bis gar nicht.
Umgekehrt noch mieser.

Wie will man da eine Einigung finden?
Drosse hat klar und eindeutig die Angler und Vorstände im Knast gesehen.
Wer hat widersprochen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



bastido schrieb:


> mir erschließt sich nach wie vor nicht was waidgerechtigkeit sein soll und wofür hier eine definition von wem auch immer nötig wäre.
> *die verbände sollten einfach ihrer originären aufgabe nachkommen und jeden millimeter terrain verteidigen, ganz unabhängig von persönlichen ansichten oder sonst welchen randerscheinungen. *die gruppe der angler, wie auch jede andere gruppe, ist nun mal nicht homogen.
> Jeder andere weg bringt uns dem unausweichlichen „endargument“ der gegner „ein hobby welches fische tötet oder verletzt gehört abgeschafft“ ein stück näher. Letztendlich bleibt nur die tradition oder von mir aus auch folklore. Dieser ganze vorauseilende gehorsam ebnet nur den weg, stück für stück, ganz nach dem plan der gegner. Wenn man möchte findet man immer irgendeine randerscheinung die eine neue regelung, codex oder sonst was begründet.


#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ich teile die Bedenken, die Weidgerechtigkeit durch Verbände zu definieren, soweit es über die gesetzlichen Regelungen hinausgeht. So gesehen reicht es die gesetzlichen Regelungen zu definieren und praktische Empfehlungen herauszugeben. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man sich aber auch klar von den schwarzen Schafen distanzieren. Das ganze hat etwas von einer Quadratur des  Kreises und wäre mit sehr viel Fingerspitzengefühl anzugehen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



bastido schrieb:


> Die Verbände sollten einfach ihrer originären Aufgabe nachkommen und jeden Millimeter Terrain verteidigen, ganz unabhängig von persönlichen Ansichten oder sonst welchen Randerscheinungen. Die Gruppe der Angler, wie auch jede andere Gruppe, ist nun mal nicht homogen.



Die Verbände haben auch diese, aber nicht nur diese Aufgabe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

*Daher sollen Verbandler mal mit gutem Beispiel VORAN gehen, statt es nur immer von anderen zu verlangen:*


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nochmal:
> Hier Thema Waidgerechtigkeit.
> 
> Also über das gesetzliche hinausgehender, freiwilliger moralisch/ethischer Verzicht aus Tierschutzgründen.
> ...


----------



## Sharpo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich teile die Bedenken, die Weidgerechtigkeit durch Verbände zu definieren, soweit es über die gesetzlichen Regelungen hinausgeht. So gesehen reicht es die gesetzlichen Regelungen zu definieren und praktische Empfehlungen herauszugeben. Auf der anderen Seite sollte man sich aber auch klar von den schwarzen Schafen distanzieren. Das ganze hat etwas von einer Quadratur des  Kreises und wäre mit sehr viel Fingerspitzengefühl anzugehen.



Es ist doch wohl selbstverständlich sich von Kriminellen zu distanzieren.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Die Verbanditen haben schon Durchschlagskraft:
GEGEN Angler...

Und das würde durch so ein Waidgerechgtigkeitsgedönse noch verstärkt, an das sie sich selber in ihren Vereinen (s.o., Gemeinschaftsangeln) nicht mal halten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

organisierte sind Sport- und Angelfischer (laut Name Dachverband), keine Angler.

siehe auch:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Unterschied Angler - Angelfischer*
> [weil das ja auch immer gerne mal nachgefragt wird)
> Ein Angler ist jemand, dessen primäres Hobby das Angeln ist (Definition siehe oben).
> 
> ...



Der Unterschied "waidgerecht" liegt in der Motivation:
Man geht NICHT waidgerecht angeln, wenn man gemeinsam angeln will (als Motiv)

Dazu muss man nicht angeln, da kann man auch Skat spielen, wenn man Gemeinsamkeit sucht.

Es ist NICHT waidgerecht, für die Gemeinsamkeit Tiere zu missbrauchen, oder?

Nur zur Ernährung/Verwertung, da braucht man keine gemeinschaftlichen Angeln, die organisiert werden!

Also NICHT waidgerecht.... 

Anders, wenn man sich zufällig trifft am Wasser.

Anders auch beim Kutter, der für einzelne Angler dazu dient, rauszufahren, und die dann zwangsweise zu mehreren auf dem Kutter sind.

Organisierte Ausfahrten wären wiederum nicht waidgerecht, da die zuvörderst der Gemeinsamkeit und nicht dem Angeln zum verwerten dienen..

Wenn schon Waidgerecht, dann richtig und vor allem ZUERST BINDEND bei den Verbandlern selber, bevor sie was anderen aufdrücken wollen..


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Thomas, deine Definition zum Angler/ Fischer ist hanebüchend. Jeder Angler ist ein Fischer, nicht jeder Fischer ist ein Angler. Der Sportfischer ist ein Fischer, in der Regel ein Angelfischer, der das Fischen/Angeln zu seinem Freizeitvergnügen betreibt! 

Der Begriff *Sport- *Fischer/Angler entwickelte sich im 19. Jahrhundert. Mit der Silbe „sport“ war damals keineswegs schweißtreibenden Tätigkeiten verbunden. Das Wort "Sport" leitete sich aus dem altfranzösischen Wort „desport“ ab, was so viel bedeute-te, wie sich zerstreuen, vergnügen. Im Englischen kürzte man es dann zu „sport“ ab. Der Sportfischer ist damit im Gegensatz zu dem Berufsfischer derjenige, der den Fischfang nicht als Broterwerb, sondern zur Zerstreuung allein zu seinem Vergnügen betreibt.

Dies könnt ihr im Übrigen ganz genau in der aktuellen Ausgabe von "*Am Haken*" 
nachlesen.

Exaktheit im Denken fängt bei der exakten Verwendung von Begriffen an!


----------



## fishhawk (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Oder wie der Lateiner sagen würde:  disporatare

Sportfishing gibt es aber nur im Ausland.

In D angeln wir doch zum Nahrungserwerb und nicht zur Zerstreuung. 

Wozu dann ein Kodex?


----------



## Sharpo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Thomas, deine Definition zum Angler/ Fischer ist hanebüchend. Jeder Angler ist ein Fischer, nicht jeder Fischer ist ein Angler. Der Sportfischer ist ein Fischer, in der Regel ein Angelfischer, der das Fischen/Angeln zu seinem Freizeitvergnügen betreibt!
> 
> Der Begriff *Sport- *Fischer/Angler entwickelte sich im 19. Jahrhundert. Mit der Silbe „sport“ war damals keineswegs schweißtreibenden Tätigkeiten verbunden. Das Wort "Sport" leitete sich aus dem altfranzösischen Wort „desport“ ab, was so viel bedeute-te, wie sich zerstreuen, vergnügen. Im Englischen kürzte man es dann zu „sport“ ab. Der Sportfischer ist damit im Gegensatz zu dem Berufsfischer derjenige, der den Fischfang nicht als Broterwerb, sondern zur Zerstreuung allein zu seinem Vergnügen betreibt.
> 
> ...




Dennoch ist das Wort Sport ein Unwort.
Es gibt mittlerweile Angelvereine welches dies aus ihrem Namen streichen.
Thema: Angeln hat nicht mit Sport zu tun.
Angeln kein Sport.

Frag mal bei Dir im Verband oder besser LFV W. u. L.
|supergri


----------



## Sharpo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt konnte ich ja wenigstens immer Deiner Argumentation folgen, wusste ungefähr was Du damit sagen willst, auch wenn ich Deine Meinung nicht geteilt habe.
> Alles hier geschriebene ist aber an den Haaren herbeigezogen, könnte auch von PETA stammen.
> 
> Nur ein Beispiel, Kutter:
> ...




Naja...
wir hatten schon mal den Fall, dass auf einer Erlaubniskarte und oder Aussage eines LFV Verantwortlichen  sinngemäß stand/ Bzw. sagte  Abstand X Meter Abstand zu seinem Angelkollegen einzuhalten.
Ansonste genehmigungspflichtiges Gemeinschaftsangeln.

Nein nicht aus den Finger gesaugt sondern Fakt!


----------



## Sharpo (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> Na klar, auf einem Kutter, mehrere Meter Abstand.



Über den Sinn oder Unsinn müssen wir nicht diskutieren.

Wollte damit aufzeigen, dass unser Thomas sich diesen blödsinn nicht aus den Fingern saugt.

Im Laufe der Jahre im AB hat sich viel Unsinn der LFV und Angelvereine angesammelt.
Dazu gehörte auch diese Definition..


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



fishhawk schrieb:


> Oder wie der Lateiner sagen würde:  disporatare
> 
> Sportfishing gibt es aber nur im Ausland.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Sharpo schrieb:


> Dennoch ist das Wort Sport ein Unwort.
> Es gibt mittlerweile Angelvereine welches dies aus ihrem Namen streichen.
> Thema: Angeln hat nicht mit Sport zu tun.
> Angeln kein Sport.
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



zander67 schrieb:


> Bis jetzt konnte ich ja wenigstens immer Deiner Argumentation folgen, wusste ungefähr was Du damit sagen willst, auch wenn ich Deine Meinung nicht geteilt habe.
> Alles hier geschriebene ist aber an den Haaren herbeigezogen, könnte auch von PETA stammen.
> 
> Nur ein Beispiel, Kutter:
> ...


Es geht um waidgerecht - ÜBER das Gesetz hinausgehende, freiwilliger Verzicht im Sinne Tierschutz..

Nix anderes hab ich da ausgeführt.

Dass das hanbüchener Unfug ist für normale Angler:
Klar!!

So klar daher, wie es Unfug wäre, Verbandler das definieren zu lassen.. 

Die da genannten Argumente werden dann aber von Anglerfeinden kommen, wenn Du denen als Verbandit solche Vorlagen gibst.

Damit wirst Du also nicht weitere Verbote für Angler verhindern, sondern beschleunigen.

Wie es der VDSF schon seit Jahrzehnten schaffte und der DAFV als Nachfolger nicht minder gut dank ihrer Inkompetenz in anglerischen Dingen hin bekommt..

Googeln nach Advocatus diaboli...


----------



## smithie (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Es geht um waidgerecht - ÜBER das Gesetz hinausgehende, freiwilliger Verzicht im Sinne Tierschutz..


Sehe ich nicht so.
Eine GfP oder Kodex oder whatever is nicht per se eine Einschränkung oder Verzicht, auch wenn Du das gerne so siehst.
(ich verweise gerne wieder auf andere Branchen/Kodex)


Ich verstehe darunter einen Leitfaden zum Gestz. 
Dass das nicht einfach zu machen ist, steht auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Kochtopf (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Ich möchte für mich abschliessend feststellen:
Dass ich im Forellenbach oder auf Karpfen nur mit einzelhaken fische ist für mich waidgerecht (oder ist das gesetzlich verankert?), ebenso dass ich mit Hechtsicherem Vorfach Spinnfische. Der Rest ist eher persönlicher Natur und nur für mich bindend aber wenn jemand zu weit davon abkonmt nehme ich mir das recht, nicht mehr mit der Person angeln zu gehen. Ich habe viel zu wenig Zeit zum angeln, da will ich mir die Zeit nicht mit Leuten die mir auf den Sack gehen vergällen. Ob man das festhalten muss was gfp oder wg ist wage ich zu bezweifeln. Die die es interessieren handeln eh so und dem resr geht es am Allerwertesten vorbei


----------



## Kolja Kreder (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Die Sache ist daher so problematisch, weil es hier um eine ethische, genauer tierethische Frage geht. Da musste ich dann auch erst zweimal drüber nachdenken. Mit der Tierethik ist das so eine Sache. Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass sie gibt, sie ist eigentlich ein Etikettenschwindel. Dieser wird von den Tierrechtlern betrieben, um moralisch zu begründen, was moralisch nicht begründbar ist. Das Thema ganz aufzuarbeiten ist hier nicht der Raum, daher versuche ich mich auf das Wesentliche zu konzentrieren.
Dass man mit Tiere in irgendeiner Weise „schonend“ umgeht, lässt sich Naturphilosophisch nicht herleiten, anders als der moralische Umgang unter Menschen. D.h.: Von Natur aus sind wir gegenüber dem Tier moralisch zu nichts verpflichtet. Das Tier selber kann uns gar nicht moralisch gegenüberstehen, es ist kein Träger moralischer Vorstellungen. Alles was da so von den Philosophen Singer und Regan versucht wurde ist nicht schlüssig. Moral gegenüber Tieren lässt sich weder über den utilitaristischen Ansatz von Bantham, noch über die Pflichtenethik Kants herleiten (dies sind die beiden philosophischen Gegenpole).
Innerhalb der Pflichtenethik gibt es eine starke Strömung die sagt ethische Normen kommen aus quasivertraglichen Verhältnissen zustande. Dies sind bei uns in Deutschland Recht und Gesetz, sozusagen eine gesellschaftliche Einigung. Nun kann das Tier aber innerhalb der Gesellschaft selber nicht „Partner“ eines solchen gesellschaftlichen Vertrages sein. Auch insoweit gibt es keine moralischen Verpflichtungen. Jedwede Verpflichtung kommt aus dem altruistischen Überzeugungen der Menschen., soll heißen, Verpflichtungen bestehen nur soweit die Gesetze, die wir uns gegeben haben dies vorschreiben. – Das war ja insoweit Konsens. An Gesetze muss man sich halten. 
Da es darüber hinaus aber keine schlüssige Begründung gibt, dass wir Menschen dem Tier moralisch verpflichtet sind können diese Verpflichtungen über den Generalkonsens in der Gesellschaft (also die Gesetze) nur bestehen, soweit sie ein einzelner innerhalb seiner Moralvorstellungen diese dem Tier freiwillig (ebenfalls altruistisch) zukommen lässt. Da es hier aber nur noch um eine persönliche Moralvorstellung handeln kann, schließt dies eine Allgemeingültigkeit aus. Daher kann man mit Fug und Recht behaupten:
Weidgerechtigkeit = rechtliche Regelung
Alles was darüber hinaus geht ist Privatsache.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



kolja kreder schrieb:


> da es hier aber nur noch um eine persönliche moralvorstellung handeln kann, schließt dies eine allgemeingültigkeit aus.



danke!!!!!!!!!


----------



## UMueller (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> So klar daher, wie es Unfug wäre, Verbandler das definieren zu lassen..
> 
> Die da genannten Argumente werden dann aber von Anglerfeinden kommen, wenn Du denen als Verbandit solche Vorlagen gibst.
> 
> ...


Genau, die Waidgerechtigkeitsregeln werden von Tierschützern und/oder Peta analysiert und mit deren Lobby dann in entsprechende Gesetze gepackt. Herzlichen Dank auch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



UMueller schrieb:


> Genau, die Waidgerechtigkeitsregeln werden von Tierschützern und/oder Peta analysiert und mit deren Lobby dann in entsprechende Gesetze gepackt. Herzlichen Dank auch.



Wenn man was ändern möchte, muss man mit guten Argumenten öffentlich dagegen auftreten und für seine Idee werben.

Ich bin erstaunt, das sich in einem Forum die Meinung durchsetzen konnte, das man mit Trotzigkeit und wüsten Drohungen irgendwelche Ziele erreichen kann. 

Da hört einem doch keiner zu. Und ernst genommen wird man auch nicht.


[edit by Admin]


----------



## UMueller (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

@Testudo
Waidgerechtigkeit gibts schon beim Angeln. Willst du im ernst das der DAFV das neu definiert ? Und glaubst du auch das der DAFV gut argumentieren kann ? Und wenn du mich zitierst dann auch darauf Bezug nehmen und nicht hineininterpretieren was andere geschrieben haben. Danke.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



UMueller schrieb:


> @Testudo
> Waidgerechtigkeit gibts schon beim Angeln. Willst du im ernst das der DAFV das neu definiert ? Und glaubst du auch das der DAFV gut argumentieren kann ? Und wenn du mich zitierst dann auch darauf Bezug nehmen und nicht hineininterpretieren was andere geschrieben haben. Danke.




Ich bin mit den bestehenden Verbänden nicht zufrieden, aber wenn wir etwas ändern wollen müssen wir uns Gehör verschaffen.

Das können wir, da kleinen Gruppen kein Gehör geschenkt wird, wenn man organisiert ist.


Also bleibt nur bestehende Organisationen zu beeinflussen/ändern, oder eine neue zu gründen.

Zweiteres halte ich aufgrund der Trägheit der Anglerschaft  für schwierig.

Wer jedoch glaubt, das man die bestehenden Strukturen verändern kann, indem man tagtäglich den Stab darüber bricht, Mitglieder der Verbände beschimpft und Grüppchenbildung in der Anglerschaft fördert, der ist doch auf dem Holzweg.

Das man nur gemeinsam stark ist, sollte doch jedem klar sein.

Wer etwas ändern möchte muss aus der Komfortzone heraus und muss was machen und nicht nur darüber reden. 

Also im Verein nach Gleichgesinnten suchen und dort seine Wünsche und Ziele formulieren.

Waidgerechtes Handeln war für mich lange bevor ich eine Prüfung besaß, ein guter Leitfaden, der mich als Steppke auch mit Stolz erfüllte. 

Viele der Aspekte habe ich später in der Gesetzgebung in ähnlicher Form gefunden, oder sich als gute anglerische Praxis erwiesen und ich werde immer eher dafür einstehen, als es zu leugnen, nur weil ich Angst habe, das es missbraucht werden könnte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Da es hier aber nur noch um eine persönliche Moralvorstellung handeln kann, schließt dies eine Allgemeingültigkeit aus. Daher kann man mit Fug und Recht behaupten:
> Weidgerechtigkeit = rechtliche Regelung
> Alles was darüber hinaus geht ist Privatsache.



Danke Kolja, gut erkannt.

Die Verbandler sollen einfach die Finger davon lassen, wovon sie nachgewiesen ja eh keinerlei Ahnung haben:
Praktisches Angeln und Angler.

Dass sie eine nichtangelnde Präsine haben die auch zu anglerischen Themen spricht, auch über Recht und Moral/Ethik beim Angeln (Angeln nur zur Verwertung z. B.) - und das faktisch falsch trotz direkt vorherig stattfindender Ausführung dazu - weisst Du persönlich ja nun mit am besten..

Und aus der Richtung will ich nix hören, dass mir solche Leute etwas von Waidgerechtigkeit vorbeten - das bleibt, gut erkannt, meine (bzw. die jeden Anglers) individuelle Sache, da es beim Angeln nicht über Jahrhunderte wie bei der Jagd traditionell gewachsen ist.

Ich bedanke mich ausdrücklich  dafür, dass Du Dich da auch öffentlich korrigiert hast - etwas was z. B. Verbandlern komplett fehlt (ok. bei der vielen Sche... welche die bauen, kämen sie sonst auch zu nix anderem...)...


----------



## anglermeister17 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

[edit by Admin]

Ansonsten hat Kolja das Thema sehr gut analysiert, macht Spass die interessanten Aspekte und seine Argumentation zu lesen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Januar 2018)

*AW: Gibts Waidgerechtigkeit beim Angeln? Meinung und Frage um Begriff und Inhalt*

Den allgemeinpolitischen Dreck, der hier leider vollkommen unnötig in eine bis dato REIN angelpoltische Diskussion gebracht wurde (BEI UNS AUSSCHLIESSLICH ERLAUBT) , lassen wir ab hier.

Jeder meinte sich mal auskotzen  zu dürfen - so geht das aber nicht bei uns. 

REICHT ab hier!! 

Daher das gelöscht/editiert, auch darauf verweisende Antworten.

Und ab hier wieder REINE Angelpolitik.

ANSAGE - KEINE Bitte!

DANKE


----------

